# Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2



## humax

Test Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC – (passionhomecinema.fr)

It seems that Xiaomi will release in November the second version of its very successful ust model with an all glass lens, 3d and Frame Interpolation.


----------



## Brajesh

MEMC on this?


----------



## humax

The previous model did not have any. Gregory says this one has it. We will soon find out as well as contrast measurements, when he reviews it. The previous model was his favorite UST and contrast king, until Fengmi C2 came along.


----------



## Brajesh

Interested, as this one has 3D .
_Later confirmed no 3D._


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> Interested, as this one has 3D .


Gregory now says, this will be the Xiaomi version of the Fengmi C2. Specs updated: no 3d, 3000:1 contrast. The following site says it will support Atmos and Dolby Vision, but as with all Chinese products I would be wary until the actual review. 

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 4K: all about the new smart projector - GizChina.it


----------



## Brajesh

Boo on 3D removal, and not seeing DV materialize. Still, good to have additional UST options.

_Edit: Glad to have predicted incorrectly on DV. Xiaomi ecosystem UST's are where innovations are at with projectors today._


----------



## humax

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 4K Released: World's First to Support Dolby Vision (igeekphone.com) 

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2: the first ultra-short throw projector with Dolby Vision - HDblog.it 

Two more sources also reporting this will offer DV/Atmos support. First orders in China on 11.11, suggested retail price 1760 Euros. Gregory will probably be the first to get and review it from Banggood.


----------



## mirzank

Hey I want to order this unit but having some issues getting my hands on one. 
my friend is in China; I want to get it delivered to him so he can bring it for me. 
I can see they are already available on jd.com. But problem is jd.com does not accept visa or Mastercard.
Does anyone know a different site that will allow it for order on or before 11.11 for delivery to China (or outside China, but I heard they are only China release right now), and also accept Mastercard/visa ?


----------



## humax

Paypal? If you are in Europe, Banggood will sell it just like the first generation model.


----------



## Brajesh

Looks like in stock at AliExpress.


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> Looks like in stock at AliExpress.


Link? I did a quick research and only found the current model. 

This also seems to be a dual laser design (ALPD RB+), adding a red laser to the blue one. Interesting!


----------



## Brajesh

2399.98US $ 40% OFF|2022 Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 4K Projector Dolby Vision 2400ANSI lumens 100 150inch MEMC ALPD Ultra Short Throw Beamer Home Theater|Home Theatre System| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## humax

OK, things are getting serious now. In contrast to the previous Chinese model, which had DV just hidden in the firmware, this carries the official Vision/Atmos logo in its selling specs. This is probably a real thing, not just bogus and fraud like many people have said. DV/Atmos, dual laser, 3000:1 contrast and the HDMIs are probably partly 2.1 just like the Fengmi R1. This will sell like hot cakes. Xiaomi did it again.


----------



## djskynet

Any chance we see this on a legit north american website soon? Am hesitant in ordering from Ali Express. What if it is fake?


----------



## humax

djskynet said:


> Any chance we see this on a legit north american website soon? Am hesitant in ordering from Ali Express. What if it is fake?


I would not hold my breath. Aliexpress/Banggood are your best chance of buying this soon. For North America, there will probably be customs taxes too like with most Chinese products.


----------



## Brajesh

Should show up on Banggood & eBay soon I'd think. That seller on AliExpress confirms they have this in stock... tempting


----------



## djskynet

200-240V only. One would need a power converter to run it....


----------



## humax

djskynet said:


> 200-240V only. One would need a power converter to run it....


Since the store also offers a simple adapter for US, there is a good chance this has a universal power supply. Even it does not have one, step-down converters are cheap. Your biggest worry is customs import fees.


----------



## djskynet

I asked one of the store and they seem pretty confident it requires an actual converter.

As for import fees, some stores "offer" to mention whatever price the client wants on the broker (DHL) form, not sure if DHL just take it as is, providing it is a "decent" price such as $1,000. That would bring brokerage and taxes to somewhere below $200 which is acceptable.


----------



## Brajesh

None of the Xiaomi and variant UST's have needed a voltage converter to date, just an adapter plug.


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> None of the Xiaomi and variant UST's have needed a voltage converter to date, just an adapter plug.


Good to know. This is why a forum and its users are useful.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

humax said:


> Good to know. This is why a forum and its users are useful.


any reviews on youtube on this ?


----------



## humax

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> any reviews on youtube on this ?


It literally was announced two weeks ago, so don't expect much info right now. Gregory will review it ASAP. The current model was his favorite UST, until Fengmi C2 came along. This adds dual laser, DV/Atmos and FI, so it must be quite an improvement. Here's what he said about the original model, which had 3521:1 native contrast as well, being an inhouse and prototype UST machine:

Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K test: Gregory's opinion – – Phc's Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)


----------



## humax

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 First Look! | Reviews Full Specifications - YouTube 

This promo video is all I could find on YouTube.


----------



## humax

First Dolby Vision Home Theater Projector Goes on Sale in China (projectorcentral.com) 

Dolby Vision/Atmos support officially confirmed.


----------



## Brajesh

Wow, had hoped it'd have DV, but the official confirmation seals it. A new milestone for projectors, and hope we see more DV options in 2022 (hopefully also with HDR10+ support).

I see it's now available via Alibaba as well.


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> Wow, had hoped it'd have DV, but the official confirmation seals it. A new milestone for projectors, and hope we see more DV options in 2022 (hopefully also with HDR10+ support).
> 
> I see it's now available via Alibaba as well.


anyone has an idea of alpd 4.0 vs RB+? what's the difference? Will this be triple laser like the VAVA or single?


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> anyone has an idea of alpd 4.0 vs RB+? what's the difference? Will this be triple laser like the VAVA or single?


ALPD 4.0 is RGB triple laser. The Xiaomi Cinema 2 is ALPD 3.0 Red-Blue+, hence a dual laser design.

I am also trying to decide between this and the VAVA Chroma.


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> ALPD 4.0 is RGB triple laser. The Xiaomi Cinema 2 is ALPD 3.0 Red-Blue+, hence a dual laser design.
> 
> I am also trying to decide between this and the VAVA Chroma.


ah...ok...i was reading there's no real advantage of 3 lasers? I prefer to have a light gun with high lums. Have been very happy with my Xiaomi 1S... was about to get the Wemax D30 but glad to have waited.


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> ah...ok...i was reading there's no real advantage of 3 lasers? I prefer to have a light gun with high lums. Have been very happy with my Xiaomi 1S... was about to get the Wemax D30 but glad to have waited.


The Wemax D30 is the brightest ALPD projector by far and a real light cannon like you said. Brightness on the other two is about the same. The VAVA has 3 lasers, the Xiaomi 2 with DV/Atmos. Then, there is the issue which one has the better actual contrast. Ideally, you would have to see both side by side. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> The Wemax D30 is the brightest ALPD projector by far and a real light cannon like you said. Brightness on the other two is about the same. The VAVA has 3 lasers, the Xiaomi 2 with DV/Atmos. Then, there is the issue which one has the better actual contrast. Ideally, you would have to see both side by side. Decisions, decisions!


I have seen the D30, which was why I really liked it. No VAVA or new Xiaomi in the demo showrooms yet....Santa ain't helping!


----------



## humax

Xiaomi Laser Cinéma 2 4K Fr - YouTube 

Xiaomi Laser Cinéma 2 4K.

You will need auto-translate.


----------



## Fabius80

Hi guys i found a review!


----------



## jakechoy

Fabius80 said:


> Hi guys i found a review!


thanks for the find! I will go see the JMGO U2 tomorrow. I hope to test it with the latest 007 4K movie.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

im really liking this xiaomi cinema 2... kinda pricey tho...


----------



## Fabius80

Sono molto indeciso perchè nel video non specifica quante memorie utente ha il proiettore, quante personalizzazioni ha.... Bisognerebbe vedere recensioni più approfondite


----------



## jakechoy

I went to view a JMGO [email protected] demo unit today. Quick summary: 

Source material was No Time to Die 4K

1. UI settings are limited.
2. Motion compensation was not impressive.
3. Contrast was IMPRESSIVE so was the quality. Bond's suit thread - u can almost feel the texture.
4. One of my friends could see the red laser; i could not. So might be similar to those DLP rainbow issues that affects certain people.
5. Dolby Audio was automatically detected. Audio was superb; but I would run thru my audio setup and not the projector. If you are using only projector audio..its a winner.

All in all, for the price, I think its a steal. side by side against the older single laser JMGO...there was no doubt about the quality and contrast. For me, the 100" fixed focus size is a deal killer as I am doing 120" right now.

For those who want Triple Laser..its a good deal. It is definitely a step up from my current Xiaomi UST.

Hoping to see a demo of the new Xiaomi +R laser soon.


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> Hoping to see a demo of the new Xiaomi +R laser soon.


If you actually manage to demo the Xiaomi, please post whether you like it better than JMGO U2 or not. I really want RGB laser for my next projector, but DV/Atmos support is also very tempting. In the above posted video, the Xiaomi looks a bit more saturated and slightly cleaner than Wemax A300 to me, but how does it compare to triple laser tech (although the U2 is not an ALPD projector)?


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

humax said:


> If you actually manage to demo the Xiaomi, please post whether you like it better than JMGO U2 or not. I really want RGB laser for my next projector, but DV/Atmos support is also very tempting. In the above posted video, the Xiaomi looks a bit more saturated and slightly cleaner than Wemax A300 to me, but how does it compare to triple laser tech (although the U2 is not an ALPD projector)?


Definitely would be interesting to compare cuz i really I'm thinking of getting the U2 but DV does look pretty good also .. hopefully @jakechoy gets to see the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 in person


----------



## Fabius80

Spero di potervelo dire io a breve, l’ho acquistato direttamente dalla cina dovrebbe arrivare i primi di dicembre….


----------



## humax

Also available in Banggood:

Xiaomi laser cinema 2 4k uhd ddr4 3gb ram 32gb emmc rom android 9.0 2400 ansi lumens alpd rb+ 150 inch laser smart tv dolby memc 5g wifi bluetooth 5.0 electric focus projector Sale - Banggood.com


----------



## Fabius80

Io ho acquistato direttamente da alibaba mi arriva il 3 dicembre


----------



## humax

「科技生活」爽爆！用小米100寸4K激光影院看电影！ - YouTube

Another presentation video of the Cinema 2. Sorry, but it is in Chinese. This also adds HDMI 2.1 to the specs, but I suppose we are talking about partial feature support like the Fengmi R1.


----------



## estimadarocha

Fabius80 said:


> Io ho acquistato direttamente da alibaba mi arriva il 3 dicembre


can you share the link of the seller on alibaba?
does it include customs and shipping taxes?


----------



## Brajesh

Wupro New Product Xiaomi 2 Laser Cinema Projector Mi Ust Projector For Xiaomi 4k 2 Projector - Buy Projector 4k,Xiaomi 4k Laser Projector 2,Projector Product on Alibaba.com


Wupro New Product Xiaomi 2 Laser Cinema Projector Mi Ust Projector For Xiaomi 4k 2 Projector - Buy Projector 4k,Xiaomi 4k Laser Projector 2,Projector Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com










Xiaomi 2 4k Mi Tv Miui Projector 4k Home Cinema Projectors Memc Laser Projector 4k Proyector - Buy Projector 4k Projektor Proyector Home Cinema System,Projecteur Projetor Alpd 3.0,Projecteur Xiaomi Xiaomi Projektor Proyector Xiaomi Product on Alibaba.com


Xiaomi 2 4k Mi Tv Miui Projector 4k Home Cinema Projectors Memc Laser Projector 4k Proyector - Buy Projector 4k Projektor Proyector Home Cinema System,Projecteur Projetor Alpd 3.0,Projecteur Xiaomi Xiaomi Projektor Proyector Xiaomi Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Fabius80

estimadarocha said:


> puoi condividere il link del venditore su alibaba?
> include le tasse doganali e di spedizione?
> [/CITAZIONE]
> C’è un venditore solo se cerchi il prodotto dal sito, il costo non è incluso di tasse, puoi contrattare un minimo via chat col venditore.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

Fabius80 said:


> Io ho acquistato direttamente da alibaba mi arriva il 3 dicembre


you should get the grandview dynamique ALR screen they got 100" 110" 120" screen size i hear thats the best screen for an ultra short throw projector and hopefully you give us an update and some screenshots of the quality of it.


----------



## Fabius80

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> dovresti prendere lo schermo grandview dynamique ALR che hanno dimensioni dello schermo 100 "110" 120" Ho sentito che è lo schermo migliore per un proiettore a focale ultra corta e spero che tu ci fornisca un aggiornamento e alcuni screenshot della sua qualità.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Hai ragione ho già acquistato in precedenza uni schermo 110 pollici della vividstorm specifico per ust. Vi tengo aggiornati


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

[QUOTE="Fabius80, post: 61224493, member: 9578
yea i believe vividstorm has a gain of 0.6 but the grandview dynamic has a gain of 0.4 and better view quality ...


----------



## Fabius80

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> [QUOTE="Fabius80, post: 61224493, member: 9578
> yea i believe vividstorm has a gain of 0.6 but the grandview dynamic has a gain of 0.4 and better view quality ...


Vai a vedere i vivid no


----------



## mcusman2012

Can anyone confirm which format of DV it supports? And whether it supports DV content through HDMI or just via built-in android apps (like netflix etc) or both. Also which devices will it support DV content via external UHD 4K DV disc players/HTPC/XBOX?


----------



## Brajesh

We're all waiting for those details... hopefully within a couple of weeks from Gregory at PHC.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

mcusman2012 said:


> Can anyone confirm which format of DV it supports? And whether it supports DV content through HDMI or just via built-in android apps (like netflix etc) or both. Also which devices will it support DV content via external UHD 4K DV disc players/HTPC/XBOX?


i believe it does threw both hdmi and build in ... on a video I've seen on the settings it says eARC which you usually use on tv for DV content


----------



## lattiboy

Yeah, really dying for a review on this one. Worried the sale price of around $2300 isn’t going to last. Would love to know if eARC is actually present and contrast levels.


----------



## humax

In the Chinese video it says something about future HDMI 2.1 (perhaps via firmware upgrade?). Gregory will have it for review by Banggood in about three weeks. He posts his review a couple of weeks later, so we will read about it by end of December-early January. He also said he will extensively test Dolby Vision support.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

Im in between this and the jmgo u2 ....ugh...


----------



## humax

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> Im in between this and the jmgo u2 .... Ugh...


I am between this and the Vava Chroma myself and can't seem to make up my mind. RGB Laser or dual laser with DV's dynamic HDR handling? I wish I could buy both, but alas.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

humax said:


> I am between this and the Vava Chroma myself and can't seem to make up my mind. RGB Laser or dual laser with DV's dynamic HDR handling? I wish I could buy both, but alas.


the struggle is real...😓 both are intriguing and both same price too ugh... i might have to wait for the jmgo u2 im leaning on the cinema 2 to tell you the truth


----------



## Fabius80

Allora….hdmi 2.1 confermata, dolby vision entra in maniera automatica nei vod ( Netflix e Disney plus ) , non ho materiale offline da provare.
I dettagli video e audio credo siano i stesso del c3 fengmi visto che ne condivide il software.
Input Lag non so come misurarlo ma sono riuscito a giocare a warZone in una partita con 39 di ritardo tranquillamente. Ci ho giocato solo un paio d’ore, domani controllo meglio….comunque per quel poco che ho visto è una bomba


----------



## humax

Fabius80 said:


> Then.... hdmi 2.1 confirmed, dolby vision automatically enters the vod (Netflix and Disney plus), I have no offline material to try.


Can you post a small YouTube Dolby Vision video? Something like that:

4K HDR 60FPS ● Sniper Will Smith (Gemini Man) ● Dolby Vision ● Dolby Atmos - YouTube


----------



## Brajesh

I have a couple of lossless DV samples posted here.


----------



## Fabius80

Brajesh said:


> Ho un paio di campioni DV lossless pubblicati qui.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> lLi Provo e vi dico


----------



## mcusman2012

Vr is the cinema laser 2 user manual and guide to download? I cant find it. Anyone has it?


----------



## mcusman2012

mcusman2012 said:


> Vr is the cinema laser 2 user manual and guide to download? I cant find it. Anyone has it?


Is there any user manual or guide available for previous model(laser 4k) ?


----------



## jakechoy

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> Definitely would be interesting to compare cuz i really I'm thinking of getting the U2 but DV does look pretty good also .. hopefully @jakechoy gets to see the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 in person


its here!


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> If you actually manage to demo the Xiaomi, please post whether you like it better than JMGO U2 or not. I really want RGB laser for my next projector, but DV/Atmos support is also very tempting. In the above posted video, the Xiaomi looks a bit more saturated and slightly cleaner than Wemax A300 to me, but how does it compare to triple laser tech (although the U2 is not an ALPD projector)?


The new Xiaomi is bigger than my 1S Xiaomi. Quality wise..it blows away the old UST. As for quality..on my crappy wall with no ALR. The Xiaomi is a winner. Contrast is awesome. Motion compensation better than JMGO U2. I tried the audio..its good, but have turned it off - will see if I can use it as center speakers. 

Tested:

1. Dr Strange IMAX Enhanced DV
2. Shang Chi IMAX Enhanced DV
3. 007 4K
4. Cowboy Bebop DV
5. Lost in space DV

The contrast is amazing. Amazon Prime video looks just as ****ty on the new Xiaomi as before. They really need to fix their CODEC.


----------



## Brajesh

That's excellent! Have you tested any DV UHD discs?

Recently got my Vava Chroma and I'm quite digging it, even over my current Wemax A300, especially after the latest f/w update that significantly improves HDR... *but*, still keeping an eye out for Gregory's full review of the Xiaomi 2. Decisions ahead... keep Vava and use HDFury to tonemap, or consider the Xiaomi for native HDR10 + DV. And, get a cheap second DLP for 3D needs. Hmm.


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> That's excellent! Have you tested any DV UHD discs?
> 
> Recently got my Vava Chroma and I'm quite digging it, even over my current Wemax A300, especially after the latest f/w update that significantly improves HDR... *but*, still keeping an eye out for Gregory's full review of the Xiaomi 2. Decisions ahead... keep Vava and use HDFury to tonemap, or consider the Xiaomi for native HDR10 + DV. And, get a cheap second DLP for 3D needs. Hmm.


unfortunately no UHD DV discs. I use the NVIDIA box to play back everything. 

Oh, another thing that I prefer over the U2 is the Xiaomi has a cleaner look. I don't get for U2's space saucer speakers. Dust collection IMO.


----------



## Brajesh

May I suggest downloading the few DV clips here, and using this special Kodi build on your nVidia Shield.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

jakechoy said:


> its here!
> 
> View attachment 3206298
> View attachment 3206299
> View attachment 3206300
> View attachment 3206301


what type of ALR screen are you going to use... hopefully you able to get the Grandview Dynamic 100 or 120" it has 0.4 gain defiantly would look awesome that's the combo I'm trying to use


----------



## jakechoy

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> what type of ALR screen are you going to use... hopefully you able to get the Grandview Dynamic 100 or 120" it has 0.4 gain defiantly would look awesome that's the combo I'm trying to use


I am only considering retractable ones. The ones available locally is the Vividstorm. supposedly 0.6 gain


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

jakechoy said:


> I am only considering retractable ones. The ones available locally is the Vividstorm. supposedly 0.6 gain


oh ok thats not bad should still look perty crispy


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> The contrast is amazing. Amazon Prime video looks just as ****ty on the new Xiaomi as before. They really need to fix their CODEC.





Brajesh said:


> The new Xiaomi is bigger than my 1S Xiaomi. Quality wise..it blows away the old UST. As for quality..on my crappy wall with no ALR. The Xiaomi is a winner. Contrast is awesome. Motion compensation better than JMGO U2



So, am I to understand you like it better than the U2? Contrast I suppose is better, since the U2 is not ALPD and the Xiaomi machines usually max out contrast as prototype designs, but how about color or clarity? How did you like these in comparison to U2? TIA!


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> keep Vava and use HDFury to tonemap, or consider the Xiaomi for native HDR10 + DV. And, get a cheap second DLP for 3D needs.


I am confused. Isn't the Chroma already 3D-compatible? If I were in your shoes, I would try and sell the A300, add something extra and replace it with the Xiaomi. Along with the Chroma, these will be the two hottest ALPD units for the next few months, unless Xiaomi/Fengmi manage to come out with their own ALPD 4.0 RGB unit also natively supporting DV/Atmos, which I doubt it will happen any time soon. Probably in a couple of years.


----------



## Brajesh

May not have explained myself well... I do plan to eBay off my Wemax A300. As I need 3D, the choice is either keep the Vava Chroma as an all-in-one PJ, or consider a dual set-up with Xiaomi Cinema 2 (which doesn't have 3D) with a cheap 1080p 3D DLP front projector. The benefit of latter is HDR + DV + 3D, but drawback is two PJ's and higher cost. The benefit of just Vava is ease of just have a single PJ for all my needs, and to satisfy DV, I could buy a HDFury and tonemap to BT2020 SDR on the Vava.


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> So, am I to understand you like it better than the U2? Contrast I suppose is better, since the U2 is not ALPD and the Xiaomi machines usually max out contrast as prototype designs, but how about color or clarity? How did you like these in comparison to U2? TIA!


Yes. I like the Xiaomi better. PQ wise, on my crappy plain wall it already looks similar or better than the U2 on ALR. Also, the focus control and keystone settings were good.

The xiaomi is also very quiet. Much more quiet than the previous model.

I guess the key advantage of the Xiaomi is not being limited to a fixed 100" size. You can do whatever size you want and maintain the quality.

The contrast is really good...so good it hurts my eyes.. 😅

The color reproduction is excellent too. Very vibrant. Let me try to get a pic of Netlfix's Animal later.

Vs the U2 at a similar price; I would go with the Xiaomi with DV. The UI on the Xiaomi has more controls vs the U2..and I already consider the Xiaomi UI limited.

Single NVIDIA remote powers up NVDA Shield, the LG soundbar and Xiaomi automatically.

If you are in no hurry, let us guinea pigs test them new projectors out more first...for me..just happy with the early Christmas gift for myself.


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> May not have explained myself well... I do plan to eBay off my Wemax A300. As I need 3D, the choice is either keep the Vava Chroma as an all-in-one PJ, or consider a dual set-up with Xiaomi Cinema 2 (which doesn't have 3D) with a cheap 1080p 3D DLP front projector. The benefit of latter is HDR + DV + 3D, but drawback is two PJ's and higher cost. The benefit of just Vava is ease of just have a single PJ for all my needs, and to satisfy DV, I could buy a HDFury and tonemap to BT2020 SDR on the Vava.


I say just stick with the Vava. No point having 2 PJs. The local showroom just received the Chroma. I will go check it out soon to compare with the Xiaomi and U2.


----------



## Brajesh

Leaning that way... but, think I will get a HDFury to enjoy DV content. Someone posted a comparison video on the Facebook Chroma group that's pretty impressive. I extracted it from Facebook here (it came out low rez, but you'll get the idea).


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> Leaning that way... but, think I will get a HDFury to enjoy DV content. Someone posted a comparison video on the Facebook Chroma group that's pretty impressive. I extracted it from Facebook here (it came out low rez, but you'll get the idea).


Wow..definitely can see the difference.


----------



## jakechoy

I don't know how to take a good pic with the mobile. But u can get the gist of a crappy wall showing very good details and color/contrast


----------



## abaintor

Hi, can you confirm that there is no 3D support ? Specs mentioned it somewhere 
Thanks


----------



## jakechoy

lattiboy said:


> Yeah, really dying for a review on this one. Worried the sale price of around $2300 isn’t going to last. Would love to know if eARC is actually present and contrast levels.


eARC is on HDMI port 3


----------



## jakechoy

abaintor said:


> Hi, can you confirm that there is no 3D support ? Specs mentioned it somewhere
> Thanks


I don't think the Xiaomi supports 3D. The U2 does support 3D but I didn't test it out during the demo


----------



## jakechoy

mcusman2012 said:


> Can anyone confirm which format of DV it supports? And whether it supports DV content through HDMI or just via built-in android apps (like netflix etc) or both. Also which devices will it support DV content via external UHD 4K DV disc players/HTPC/XBOX?


 DV at the following 4K30Hz and 1080/60Hz. These were the 2 modes that my NVIDIA Shield showed which display mode it can do DV. This might be a limitation issue with NVIDIA or my pass-thru LG Soundbar. Will connect the NVIDIA directly to the projector this weekend to see whether i can get 4K60Hz DV


----------



## abaintor

Even if motion compensation is better than the U2 I would be surprised that contrast and colors would render better as U2 has 3 lasers.
But I bet that dolby vision dynamic metadata makes the difference as bringing much better colors and brightness information, frame by frame, compared to static HDR. 
dolby vision is the future standard for projectors, despite many specialists said that it would never reach them.
Except 3D, I don’t see many features missing compared to high end projectors


----------



## humax

abaintor said:


> Even if motion compensation is better than the U2 I would be surprised that contrast and colors would render better as U2 has 3 lasers.
> But I bet that dolby vision dynamic metadata makes the difference as bringing much better colors and brightness information, frame by frame, compared to static HDR.
> dolby vision is the future standard for projectors, despite many specialists said that it would never reach them.
> Except 3D, I don’t see many features missing compared to high end projectors


RGB laser is about full HDR color volume (100% or more of B.T.2020) that's why it is the ultimate solution color-wise. Even the new 25000$ JVC only achieves 87% of B.T.2020 as a blue laser machine with color filter. The U2 is a tri-laser projector, but not an ALPD one. The latter provides maximum dlp contrast and high brightness and offers a precision image. The Xiaomi and the Chroma are both ALPDs (dual laser ALPD 3.0 vs RGB laser ALPD 4.0). However, you are right, DV support is also important, since it is the reference format for properly decoding dynamic metadata. After saying all this, I am more confused than ever about which one to buy. I wish I could just see them side by side, so I can decide with my own eyes, which one I like better.



jakechoy said:


> I say just stick with the Vava. No point having 2 PJs. The local showroom just received the Chroma. I will go check it out soon to compare with the Xiaomi and U2.


Yes, but the VAVA does not have native DV support. Please, let us know about your Chroma impressions in comparison to the Xiaomi.


----------



## Brajesh

On 3D, @jakechoy, can you play a 3D title and try pressing the pop-up menu button on the remote to see if 3D comes up? I'm guessing not, but still.


----------



## abaintor

Actually no need 3D title you just need to keep pressing popup button while watching a movie and check the presence of a 3D submenu


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

jakechoy said:


> Yes. I like the Xiaomi better. PQ wise, on my crappy plain wall it already looks similar or better than the U2 on ALR. Also, the focus control and keystone settings were good.
> 
> The xiaomi is also very quiet. Much more quiet than the previous model.
> 
> I guess the key advantage of the Xiaomi is not being limited to a fixed 100" size. You can do whatever size you want and maintain the quality.
> 
> The contrast is really good...so good it hurts my eyes.. 😅
> 
> The color reproduction is excellent too. Very vibrant. Let me try to get a pic of Netlfix's Animal later.
> 
> Vs the U2 at a similar price; I would go with the Xiaomi with DV. The UI on the Xiaomi has more controls vs the U2..and I already consider the Xiaomi UI limited.
> 
> Single NVIDIA remote powers up NVDA Shield, the LG soundbar and Xiaomi automatically.
> 
> If you are in no hurry, let us guinea pigs test them new projectors out more first...for me..just happy with the early Christmas gift for myself.


that's great to hear cuz I'm planning on using the Nvidia shield pro and LG sound bar ...and you prefer it better than the U2 I'm defiantly getting it then lol


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

jakechoy said:


> View attachment 3206469
> 
> View attachment 3206468
> 
> 
> I don't know how to take a good pic with the mobile. But u can get the gist of a crappy wall showing very good details and color/contrast


it looks really good considering there's no ALR screen but i can imagine how more brighter it might look ..cant wait too see your results with a screen.


----------



## forward84

Hello everyone, I found another video review in Chinese for the Xiaomi Laser TV 2 projector
一万块的激光投影等于什么级别的电视 — 以小米激光影院 2 为例_哔哩哔哩_bilibili

upd. The title of the video is Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2, but the video mentions 2GB of RAM and 16GB of storage space. New or old projector?


----------



## humax

Nice find, my friend! Banggood link says 3GB RAM and 32GB storage. A basic version perhaps like in android boxes? Very good review, up to Gregory's standards. Too bad, it is in Chinese. Reviewer claims 165 nits, 230:1 ANSI contrast. It does not sound like much, but I guess it must meet Dolby's minimum requirements for projectors. I suppose on/off contrast is the typical 3000:1 or more of Xiaomi's machines.


----------



## lattiboy

humax said:


> Nice find, my friend! Banggood link says 3GB RAM and 32GB storage. A basic version perhaps like in android boxes? Very good review, up to Gregory's standards. Too bad, it is in Chinese. Reviewer claims 165 nits, 230:1 ANSI contrast. It does not sound like much, but I guess it must meet Dolby's minimum requirements for projectors. I suppose on/off contrast is the typical 3000:1 or more of Xiaomi's machines.


Does he have color space measurements? Can you tell me anything else noteworthy as I don’t speak Chinese?


----------



## forward84

lattiboy said:


> Does he have color space measurements? Can you tell me anything else noteworthy as I don’t speak Chinese?


I don't know Chinese either. I translated with the help of a google translator.

color gamut coating
sRGB - 91%
Adobe RGB - 70.6%
P3 72.64%

Color gamut
sRGB - 101.1%
Adobe RGB - 74.91%
P3 74.49%

They also say that there are problems blue - purple, red - orange. The blue laser is very narrow. This can be seen in the video (graph for timecode 10-42).


----------



## mcusman2012

jakechoy said:


> DV at the following 4K30Hz and 1080/60Hz. These were the 2 modes that my NVIDIA Shield showed which display mode it can do DV. This might be a limitation issue with NVIDIA or my pass-thru LG Soundbar. Will connect the NVIDIA directly to the projector this weekend to see whether i can get 4K60Hz DV


Can you share the user guide in scanned pdf? Want to know the throw distance and table height of projector from the screen. Is it better than previous model?


----------



## abaintor

These measurements if confirmed are disappointing because the previous 1s 4K reached 80% DCIP3. This sounds wrong as this new model should cover bt2020 colorspace much better for dolby vision. Let’s wait Gregory’s review.


----------



## forward84

a brief overview in Chinese, here you can see that the blue color is too noticeable (blue barrels - time code 0-58 sec), also here the sound is turned on directly from the projector, time code 4-00.






大就是好？！小米激光影院2 4K上手体验_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


大就是好？！小米激光影院2 4K上手体验, 视频播放量 4603、弹幕量 21、点赞数 44、投硬币枚数 11、收藏人数 14、转发人数 24, 视频作者 宋x3, 作者简介 ，相关视频：150寸激光电视整整一面墙！，9999元买小米，米家激光电视，用了一年多，现在我后悔了！，激光电视的这些坑千万别踩！，激光投影的普及者？小米激光影院2 4K 开箱体验，峰米4K激光电视机Cinema 2：第一次体验激光电视，有啥不一样？，4万块买100寸激光电视，30天真实使用感受，不想踩坑就看看，米家激光投影电视: 小空间的大影院，2021年版-米家智能激光测距仪，前 10 名最佳超短焦投影仪...




www.bilibili.com


----------



## humax

Guys, I don' t know Chinese either, but a typical DCI-P3 coverage number for other dual laser models is 97%. Since this model is now backordered due to high demand, Gregory is trying to find someone to loan it to him, so he can test it before Christmas.


----------



## Portgas.D

Dear All, 
Could you confirm if the HDMI port is in 2.1? 
Thanks


----------



## rjyap

Does Xiaomi Cinema 2 support dynamic contrast using lamp dimming? If it does support 4x dimming, that would easily put the dynamic contrast around 12k:1.


----------



## forward84

Portgas.D said:


> Dear All,
> Could you confirm if the HDMI port is in 2.1?
> Thanks


HDMI 2.0b/ HDMI eARC

You Should Check Out - JVC DLA-NZ9, NZ8 and NZ7: World's First 8K Projectors with HDMI 2.1 News from Dec 6, 2021


----------



## abaintor

forward84 said:


> HDMI 2.0b/ HDMI eARC
> 
> You Should Check Out - JVC DLA-NZ9, NZ8 and NZ7: World's First 8K Projectors with HDMI 2.1 News from Dec 6, 2021


It is still a mono-laser source (93% DCI P3 covered) so far away the new bi/tri laser models, and no dolby vision, although the native contrast (and native 4K matrix) is much better.


----------



## jakechoy

abaintor said:


> Hi, can you confirm that there is no 3D support ? Specs mentioned it somewhere
> Thanks


I don't see any 3D support.


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> I don't see any 3D support.


Is there an option to enable 2.1 in the HDMI menu like in the Fengmi R1?


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> Is there an option to enable 2.1 in the HDMI menu like in the Fengmi R1?


not that i can see on the menu


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> not that i can see on the menu


In the first Chinese presentation video, it said something like HDMI 2.1 through firmware upgrade, that is why I asked. Even though the chip does up to 4K 60p, even partial support would be nice.


----------



## ACE844

Gregory Shows 2.1 option in the menu in his preview here: Réception du Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2, premier vidéoprojecteur Dolby Vision, pour un futur test PHC.FR. – – Le Blog de PHC – 



https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/14/12/2021/reception-du-xiaomi-laser-cinema-2-premier-videoprojecteur-dolby-vision-pour-un-futur-test-phc-fr/ said:


> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/wp-content/uploads/HDMI-2.1-2048x633.jpg


----------



## lattiboy

So, total cost for the Xaomi is $2376 after coupon, but I'm not being charged tax on shipping to the USA. Would I be hit with an import charge? I've never purchased something this expensive from overseas before and figured I'd ask.

Still having trouble pulling the trigger as I got the Bomaker Polaris for $1750 + 5% cashback from Walmart + I got a 4 year extended warranty. The eARC and better black levels are pulling me towards the Xaomi, but it's absolutely unnecessary. Also, Fengmi and Hisense are launching new PJs.

So annoyingly conflicted. I just wanna get the current best PJ I can and not think about this for five years....


----------



## humax

Initial numbers after calibration are 2186 lumens and a native contrast of 3204:1. Input lag in Gaming mode is 35.5 ms. Sharpness and fluidity are exceptional. DV seems to be working great. Looks like a winner. Test will be out by Sunday.




lattiboy said:


> Also, Fengmi and Hisense are launching new PJs (Fengmi is ALPD 4.0 too!).


Any further info on the ALPD 4.0 Fengmi?


----------



## lattiboy

humax said:


> Initial numbers after calibration are 2186 lumens and a native contrast of 3204:1. Input lag in Gaming mode is 35.5 ms. Sharpness and fluidity are exceptional. DV seems to be working great. Looks like a winner. Test will be out by Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further info on the ALPD 4.0 Fengmi?


I assumed the post from this sub forum was an official announcement, not just a rumor from a store. I deleted the ALPD part


----------



## Brajesh

lattiboy said:


> So, total cost for the Xaomi is $2376 after coupon, but I'm not being charged tax on shipping to the USA. Would I be hit with an import charge? I've never purchased something this expensive from overseas before and figured I'd ask.


No, but that's probably coming in the future just like states pushed for tax on all U.S.-based online purchases.


----------



## lattiboy

humax said:


> Initial numbers after calibration are 2186 lumens and a native contrast of 3204:1. Input lag in Gaming mode is 35.5 ms. Sharpness and fluidity are exceptional. DV seems to be working great. Looks like a winner. Test will be out by Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further info on the ALPD 4.0 Fengmi?


Well, I ordered it. Having a nightmare with ARC on the Bomaker with my setup and I don’t see this going down in price anytime soon.


----------



## aerodynamics

Really thinking about buying this. The only thing holding me back is the Chinese projectors never have a CMS built into the menus. Hopefully they've changed this, otherwise that Hisense PX1 is looking good. @jakechoy can you verify whether this is present?


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> Well, I ordered it. Having a nightmare with ARC on the Bomaker with my setup and I don’t see this going down in price anytime soon.


Please, post your impressions when it arrives and how does it compare to the tri-laser Polaris, especially in terms of black levels-color.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

aerodynamics said:


> Really thinking about buying this. The only thing holding me back is the Chinese projectors never have a CMS built into the menus. Hopefully they've changed this, otherwise that Hisense PX1 is looking good. @jakechoy can you verify whether this is present?


what the hell is a Hisense PX1 lol every month they keep coming up with a new STP lol..


----------



## aerodynamics

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> what the hell is a Hisense PX1 lol every month they keep coming up with a new STP lol..


Yeah I'm glad they decided to sell without the screen. It's not as bright as the L9G but should be on par with this Xiaomi. The differences are: one is a tri-laser design and the other is DV capable. The Hisense would also have a proper CMS menu which is important to me since I have the means to calibrate and like tinkering. Both have motorized focus, although Hisense calls it 'digital focus' so I'm not sure. My Chiq B5U has the motorized focus and it's sooo nice! Input lag should be the same between the two. Both have HDMI 2.1 support. The Hisense is about $1000 USD more. For those of us in North America, Hisense support would be better.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

aerodynamics said:


> Yeah I'm glad they decided to sell without the screen. It's not as bright as the L9G but should be on par with this Xiaomi. The differences are: one is a tri-laser design and the other is DV capable. The Hisense would also have a proper CMS menu which is important to me since I have the means to calibrate and like tinkering. Both have motorized focus, although Hisense calls it 'digital focus' so I'm not sure. My Chiq B5U has the motorized focus and it's sooo nice! Input lag should be the same between the two. Both have HDMI 2.1 support. The Hisense is about $1000 USD more. For those of us in North America, Hisense support would be better.


wouldn't the triple laser be better tho than DV? and brightness is killing me tho also only 2 HDMI really was up with that??? but defiantly im with you with u with customer support would be easier and better i would hope lol...also glad no screen included lol... defiantly would want to see a comparison side by side with those 2


----------



## lattiboy

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> wouldn't the triple laser be better tho than DV? and brightness is killing me tho also only 2 HDMI really was up with that??? but defiantly im with you with u with customer support would be easier and better i would hope lol...also glad no screen included lol... defiantly would want to see a comparison side by side with those 2


I think the Benq single laser that does 94% of DCI proves that numbers of lasers don’t mean everything. I would say the HU810P dual laser had every bit the color quality of my tri laser Bomaker.

Besides, past BT2020, does it even matter?


----------



## jakechoy

aerodynamics said:


> Really thinking about buying this. The only thing holding me back is the Chinese projectors never have a CMS built into the menus. Hopefully they've changed this, otherwise that Hisense PX1 is looking good. @jakechoy can you verify whether this is present?


are u referring to color management?

Here's some quick pics:


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

jakechoy said:


> are u referring to color management?
> 
> Here's some quick pics:
> 
> View attachment 3210067
> View attachment 3210066
> View attachment 3210068


MAaaaan that looks good  even with no screen lol...


----------



## jakechoy

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> MAaaaan that looks good  even with no screen lol...


lol..and it is on a really badly plastered wall (still pissed with the contractor)... and I'm running at 120" (local shop only have a 100" ALR screen in stock). The phone camera pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

jakechoy said:


> lol..and it is on a really badly plastered wall (still pissed with the contractor)... and I'm running at 120" (local shop only have a 100" ALR screen in stock). The phone camera pic doesn't do it justice.


you or anyone seen any reviews on this type of screen Viewsonic BCP120 supposed to have 0.3 gain.. also did you order your screen yet?


----------



## jakechoy

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> you or anyone seen any reviews on this type of screen Viewsonic BCP120 supposed to have 0.3 gain.. also did you order your screen yet?


nope. only seen the CHIQ and Vivid here. Ordered by no ETA sadly. supply chain issues. Only 100" available that's too small for me.


----------



## humax

aerodynamics said:


> It's not as bright as the L9G but should be on par with this Xiaomi. The differences are: one is a tri-laser design and the other is DV capable.


In other aspects of picture quality, it may be equal or better than the Xiaomi. However, in terms of contrast/black levels Hisense's laser engine is not on par with the ALPD module. It will just have better blacks than the L9G due to lower brightness.


----------



## jakechoy

Updated the firmware; didn't connect it to the net till today. Was having too much fun 😅 

2.1 HDMI is there:


----------



## jakechoy

The dark mode is much better IMO. Apologies - impossible to take a photo while trying to use the remote.


----------



## jakechoy

Hard to describe it..but the images pop like 3D. Here's the best example I can capture. I am 100% sold on the DV capabilities. BTW, this is take at 5pm daytime over here.


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> In other aspects of picture quality, it may be equal or better than the Xiaomi. However, in terms of contrast/black levels Hisense's laser engine is not on par with the ALPD module. It will just have better blacks than the L9G due to lower brightness.


Correct. Which is why I picked the Xiaomi over the 3 laser U2. And the U2 was tested on a proper screen.

At this point of time, other than the Vava (Which I have not seen); the Xiaomi is the best bet - am sure as the new models are released; there will be better features and improvements. For me ; the Xiaomi is my Xmas gift/toy


----------



## Ideal1

decisions, decisions, decisions...liking the preview of this Xiaomi Laser 2 so far


----------



## rjyap

jakechoy said:


> are u referring to color management?
> 
> Here's some quick pics:
> 
> View attachment 3210067
> View attachment 3210066
> View attachment 3210068


This is greyscale adjustment only. If it only have Color Gain adjustment, then it's one point greyscale which is not really accurate. Min would need 2 points but the best would be 10 points greyscale adjustment at each 10% increment. Color Management would have RGBCMY adjustment in x,y and brightness (Y).


----------



## lattiboy

jakechoy said:


> The dark mode is much better IMO. Apologies - impossible to take a photo while trying to use the remote.
> 
> View attachment 3210117
> View attachment 3210118





jakechoy said:


> The dark mode is much better IMO. Apologies - impossible to take a photo while trying to use the remote.
> 
> View attachment 3210117
> View attachment 3210118


Thanks so much for this info! I ordered based on your feedback and I’m very excited.

If you have time, can you confirm eARC is working? Don’t know if you have the setup to do so, but that’s a feature very few PJs have and I’m very excited for it


----------



## humax

Test Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2 - YouTube 

Preview clip from Gregory.


----------



## Brajesh

Looks great... the contrast and blacks we've come to expect from ALPD & Xiaomi/variants.


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> Looks great... the contrast and blacks we've come to expect from ALPD & Xiaomi/variants.


He says it is clearly better than the Wemax A300 and quite a step up from the previous model, so this is next generation indeed. He has already named this the best 2021 UST projector. He also again expresses his distain for tri-lasers due to speckle and red color predominance. I wonder what went wrong with the Chroma sample he was promised for review.


----------



## aerodynamics

jakechoy said:


> are u referring to color management?
> 
> Here's some quick pics:
> 
> View attachment 3210067
> View attachment 3210066
> View attachment 3210068


Yes thank you for checking. It looks to be the same as other Chinese USTs which only offer a 1pt white balance. Not a deal breaker, especially if the colors are good out of the box. Everything else about this projector looks top notch.


----------



## Brajesh

humax said:


> He says it is clearly better than the Wemax A300 and quite a step up from the previous model, so this is next generation indeed. He has already named this the best 2021 UST projector. He also again expresses his distain for tri-lasers due to speckle and red color predominance. I wonder what went wrong with the Chroma sample he was promised for review.


Yep, read that. Seriously considering this PJ even over my recently arrival, Vava Chroma. It's 3D that's the problem... I'd need to supplement w/a 1080p 3D projector; I have nearly 500 3D titles. Or not, and use HDFury with Chroma.


----------



## humax

aerodynamics said:


> Not a deal breaker, especially if the colors are good out of the box


According to Gregory "the Movie mode already allows you to use the projector without calibration". Don't know if that helps. You are right though, not having a full CMS is one of Chinese projectors' weak points.


----------



## Brajesh

Isn't the BT2020 coverage better w/tri-laser over these single & single w/RB+ UST's? In theory, wondering if using HDFury and outputting BT2020 SDR to something like a Chroma would be better.


----------



## jakechoy

lattiboy said:


> Thanks so much for this info! I ordered based on your feedback and I’m very excited.
> 
> If you have time, can you confirm eARC is working? Don’t know if you have the setup to do so, but that’s a feature very few PJs have and I’m very excited for it


I just checked my LG soundbar; unfortunately, it does not have eARC, only regular ARC.


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> He also again expresses his distain for tri-lasers due to speckle and red color predominance. I wonder what went wrong with the Chroma sample he was promised for review.


if u recall, for the U2 tri laser, my friend said he kept seeing red speckles during our demo test. I personally didn't. I think it might be the same issue as DLPs where some people see the rainbows and some don't?


----------



## lattiboy

jakechoy said:


> I just checked my LG soundbar; unfortunately, it does not have eARC, only regular ARC.


oh crap. Thanks so much for checking. If no eARC, I might cancel my order. That’s my biggest gripe with the Bomaker. Ugh…..


----------



## jakechoy

lattiboy said:


> oh crap. Thanks so much for checking. If no eARC, I might cancel my order. That’s my biggest gripe with the Bomaker. Ugh…..


I meant my LG soundbar does not support eARC. The Xiaomi does have eARC.


----------



## lattiboy

jakechoy said:


> if u recall, for the U2 tri laser, my friend said he kept seeing red speckles during our demo test. I personally didn't. I think it might be the same issue as DLPs where some people see the rainbows and some don't?


I had horrible speckling with the LG HU810P, but almost none with my Bomaker Polaris, which makes no sense as the Bomaker has 3 lasers. Must be down to calibration.


jakechoy said:


> I meant my LG soundbar does not support eARC. The Xiaomi does have eARC.


Ah! Thanks man! Freaked out for a minute there!

Hopefully mine will ship tomorrow and I’ll have it right after New Year’s. I look forward to doing a comparison of the single laser Hisense, dual laser Xaomi, and tri laser Bomaker. I am increasingly of the mind that the number of lasers doesn’t have any real world effect and it’s down to the implementation of the whole light system.

That Chinese review seems like it was a real disaster as Gregory measured 3200 contrast and says the colors are phenomenal.


----------



## 3sprit

Test Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## jakechoy

3sprit said:


> Test Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


Yes. It's a truly amazing projector. Am waiting for Matrix 4 on HBOMax and Dune to return to HBOMax for a rewatch.

DV and motion comp beats out the U2 flat. Now I really want to test the Vava head to head in two weeks.


----------



## lattiboy

3sprit said:


> Test Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


Gotta say I’m disappointed with that color coverage. One thing about my Bomaker is how beautiful and almost overwhelming the colors are.

Somebody in the comments said that the “dual laser” thing was marketing nonsense as it doesn’t appear on ALPDs site.


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> Gotta say I’m disappointed with that color coverage. One thing about my Bomaker is how beautiful and almost overwhelming the colors are.
> 
> Somebody in the comments said that the “dual laser” thing was marketing nonsense as it doesn’t appear on ALPDs site.


ALPD 3.0 can be blue laser or red-blue laser, but you are right this color coverage is disappointing. In all other aspects of picture quality, this projector knocks it out of the park. This is the best ALPD 3.0 can do and this Xiaomi prototype model offers a high quality and precision image for the price. I guess you also have to go with ALPD 4.0 RGB LASER for full HDR color. I am pretty sure an ALPD 4.0 unit with DV support is the next step, the question is can you wait? As for your predicament, it all comes down to best color vs best contrast. You will see them side by side and you will decide for yourself, which one you like best.


----------



## 3sprit

Personally I prefer the contrast.


----------



## lattiboy

humax said:


> ALPD 3.0 can be blue laser or red-blue laser, but you are right this color coverage is disappointing. In all other aspects of picture quality, this projector knocks it out of the park. This is the best ALPD 3.0 can do and this Xiaomi prototype model offers a high quality and precision image for the price. I guess you also have to go with ALPD 4.0 RGB LASER for full HDR color. I am pretty sure an ALPD 4.0 unit with DV support is the next step, the question is can you wait? As for your predicament, it all comes down to best color vs best contrast. You will see them side by side and you will decide for yourself, which one you like best.


Yes, I’m kind of coming to the same conclusion.

This appears to be almost identical in PQ to the Fengmi Cinema 2, with the addition of DV and eARC, which is probably a great option for many. 

I think I’m going to see if I cancel my order as my room is not fully light controlled and now that I've seen the tri-color laser coverage I don't think I can go back. Again, this is a personal preference on my part and fully understand if contrast is king for you. I've found the black levels and contrast on the Bomaker to be quite good when properly configured using an ALR screen.


----------



## humax

Yes, that's about right. 1. Contrast/black levels, 2. Color, 3. Sharpness/Cleanness of image, 4. Fluidity of motion, as ingredients of a good picture. I find it more difficult now to tolerate a grey/hazy DLP image than I used to. The sad part is that no projector has it all and you keep wondering, whether you should have made a different choice. Vava Chroma is close, but it does not have DV and probably is slightly softer and less sharp than the Xiaomi.


----------



## Brajesh

Think VAVA Chroma may be the better choice paired with HDFury. I have a 8K VROOM coming & will report back.


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> Think VAVA Chroma may be the better choice paired with HDFury. I have a 8K VROOM coming & will report back.


Well, Gregory clearly says these solutions do not pass through the full metadata of DV plus they have a steep learning curve and are by no means plug and play like Xiaomi's native support, aside from the extra cost involved. Imagine buying the Chroma now and a few months later an ALPD 4.0 with DV support comes out? Bummer!

P.S. He also says, he is still waiting for his Chroma sample to be sent. If he actually reviews it and we see contrast numbers/color coverage percentage/ optical block purity, it will help form a clearer and more objective opinion. These two models are the best available ALPD choices right now anyway.


----------



## lattiboy

humax said:


> Well, Gregory clearly says these solutions do not pass through the full metadata of DV plus they have a steep learning curve and are by no means plug and play like Xiaomi's native support, aside from the extra cost involved. Imagine buying the Chroma now and a few months later an ALPD 4.0 with DV support comes out? Bummer!
> 
> P.S. He also says, he is still waiting for his Chroma sample to be sent. If he actually reviews it and we see contrast numbers/color coverage percentage/ optical block purity, it will help form a clearer and more objective opinion. These two models are the best available ALPD choices right now anyway.


Chris Majestic did a review of the chroma and liked it quite a bit, but he said the black levels were not particularly better than the other top-tier USTs. I tend to think his reviews are pretty even handed, if not a little too generous and subjective.

I honestly have to wonder how much better you can realistically get from the current crop. You are already at 100% colorspace coverage, there are more room effects with black level than there are projector technology, and all three of the projectors I’ve had have been razor sharp at 4K even at very short viewing distances.

I really do think it’s coming down to features like eARC and refresh rate and HDR tonemapping more than absolute picture quality.


----------



## Brajesh

Chroma's black levels are good, but not as good as the Wemax A300 I had before. But, subjective assessment as I don't have measurement tools. I did test with scenes in 'Intersteller' BD & the recent 'Jolt' UHD discs, latter which Gregory uses for testing/comparisons. I also look at the black bars in scope movies, and with Chroma they're pretty black, close to what my Wemax was.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

Looking forward to all that got/get this and report back if it pans out im snagging one also .


----------



## forward84

I have made an order for Xiaomi Lazer Cinema 2 and I am waiting for it in 25-30 days.


----------



## Adamgoodapp

Where are you ordering your projectors from? I found it for $2000 on alibaba.
Or is it safer to get it on Bangood?


----------



## Marc D Carra

Adamgoodapp said:


> Where are you ordering your projectors from? I found it for $2000 on alibaba.
> Or is it safer to get it on Bangood?


So it's been confirmed there's no 3D? Alibaba still lists it as 3D DLP-Link capable🤔


----------



## forward84

Adamgoodapp said:


> Where are you ordering your projectors from? I found it for $2000 on alibaba.
> Or is it safer to get it on Bangood?


I bought on alibaba paid via paypal (additional protection)


----------



## tovaxxx

It´s the same one. 
I bought one on banggood but i try to cancel my order now.


----------



## lattiboy

Hey all, this is the best price available for it to the US, $2080 all in including shipping from a trusted vendor and PayPal fees. I’m glad I cancelled my Banggood order!

At this price I’m biting again. 






Source on m.alibaba.com


, You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## JackB

lattiboy said:


> Hey all, this is the best price available for it to the US, $2080 all in including shipping from a trusted vendor and PayPal fees. I’m glad I cancelled my Banggood order!
> 
> At this price I’m biting again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source on m.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> , You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.alibaba.com


Looks like a good deal. If you buy in US what is return or warranty capability? If it breaks do you have to return to Alibaba and pay freight?

How long is delivery time?


----------



## Li On

I just got it. Seeing "Dolby Vision" logo popup on screen is very cool! This one finally properly handles direct HDR input with a gamma corrected picture. Super contrast and super sharpness! Just WOW!

I bought it for a friend But my own Fengmi C2 will be short-lived!

More later!


----------



## humax

Li On said:


> This one finally properly handles direct HDR input with a gamma corrected picture.


IMO, this is the most important innovation. Up to now, every Chinese UST projector had a different HDR interpretation that deviated from the original image. By adopting DV, now the projector is obliged to strictly adhere to a reference image at all times. No more wondering how an image is supposed to look like. This is the first Chinese unit that will even appeal to an image purist. Now, make an ALPD 4.0 Xiaomi/Fengmi version, optimized for contrast, ASAP. Since, this just came out, perhaps it is Fengmi's turn?


----------



## lattiboy

lattiboy said:


> Hey all, this is the best price available for it to the US, $2080 all in including shipping from a trusted vendor and PayPal fees. I’m glad I cancelled my Banggood order!
> 
> At this price I’m biting again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source on m.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> , You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.alibaba.com


FYI, this was apparently a price mistake and shipping is $200 more. Still about $100 cheaper than elsewhere, but on the fence if I will pay the additional amount.


----------



## Kris404

lattiboy said:


> FYI, this was apparently a price mistake and shipping is $200 more. Still about $100 cheaper than elsewhere, but on the fence if I will pay the additional amount.


Yeah. Did they cancel your order?


----------



## ACE844

Delete


----------



## tovaxxx

The link is already there 1 page before


----------



## ACE844

delete


----------



## tovaxxx




----------



## lattiboy

Well, I’ve re-re-purchased the Xaomi. Got it for $2220 shipped which seems fair. I’ve got until Feb to return the Bomaker to WalMart and should receive the Xaomi by Jan 12th, so I’ll have a few weeks to do a direct comparison. 

It’ll be interesting to see if the colors are really different as that’s the only real advantage of the Bomaker.


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> Well, I’ve re-re-purchased the Xaomi. Got it for $2220 shipped which seems fair. I’ve got until Feb to return the Bomaker to WalMart and should receive the Xaomi by Jan 12th, so I’ll have a few weeks to do a direct comparison.
> 
> It’ll be interesting to see if the colors are really different as that’s the only real advantage of the Bomaker.


You are lucky you can afford to see and compare them thoroughly and in person. This is really the only way to do it, judge with your own eyes. Numbers indicate colors will be different, however the dynamic tone mapping and the better contrast of the Xiaomi will also have their say. It is all about general impressions and overall image quality. Please, post your thoughts, when you have done enough comparing.


----------



## lattiboy

humax said:


> You are lucky you can afford to see and compare them thoroughly and in person. This is really the only way to do it, judge with your own eyes. Numbers indicate colors will be different, however the dynamic tone mapping and the better contrast of the Xiaomi will also have their say. It is all about general impressions and overall image quality. Please, post your thoughts, when you have done enough comparing.


So, I doubt I’m any wealthier than the average AVS poster, BUT, I am a pro at deals and re-selling.

I got the Hisense L5F for $2300 after cash back with the 120” screen, sold the projector locally for $1800, and kept the screen (which would cost $1400 if purchased separately).

I bought the Bomaker from WalMart for $1750 and get almost 3 months to return it because I’m a Walmart + member. The soft focus in the upper left corner is plenty of reason for return.

The Xaomi is more of a commitment because of the china shipping, but I feel confident I could get back most of my money selling it on eBay. 

I will for sure do a side-by-side comparison of the Bomaker and the Xaomi, but I was really surprised at how bad the Hisense colors looked to me when I demoed it for the new owner. Im a little concerned the Xaomi won’t be substantially better in that regard.


----------



## indieke2

I wonder for HDR. There is a big problem on the other projectors. I have the Fengmi C2 and wished I never bought it. But would it not be possible that a firmware upgrade could handle a better HDR decoding? It ruins all the fun now, and is worthless to have, if HDR, and most 4K is HDR, renderend badly.


----------



## humax

indieke2 said:


> I wonder for HDR. There is a big problem on the other projectors. I have the Fengmi C2 and wished I never bought it. But would it not be possible that a firmware upgrade could handle a better HDR decoding? It ruins all the fun now, and is worthless to have, if HDR, and most 4K is HDR, rendered badly.


A firmware upgrade could fix it, but I would not hold my breath. Others have suggested the use of HD Fury products in such cases or an external HDR device for playback and tone-mapping. You can also try to sell it and get the Xiaomi or any other DV models I am sure they will follow in its step.


----------



## 3sprit

humax said:


> IMO, this is the most important innovation. Up to now, every Chinese UST projector had a different HDR interpretation that deviated from the original image. By adopting DV, now the projector is obliged to strictly adhere to a reference image at all times. No more wondering how an image is supposed to look like. This is the first Chinese unit that will even appeal to an image purist. Now, make an ALPD 4.0 Xiaomi/Fengmi version, optimized for contrast, ASAP. Since, this just came out, perhaps it is Fengmi's turn?


----------



## Remy.Alexander

Li On said:


> I just got it. Seeing "Dolby Vision" logo popup on screen is very cool! This one finally properly handles direct HDR input with a gamma corrected picture. Super contrast and super sharpness! Just WOW!
> 
> I bought it for a friend But my own Fengmi C2 will be short-lived!
> 
> More later!
> 
> View attachment 3212520


Take some pics when you can- waiting to buy mine till people who did provide more information. Also how easy is it to setup to english-


----------



## PsiPr0

Remy.Alexander said:


> Take some pics when you can- waiting to buy mine till people who did provide more information. Also how easy is it to setup to english-



PICS??? Load up that Camera App on your Smart Phone and record either Dolby Vision (iPhones) or 8K (Android) footage for us! lol


----------



## ACE844

3sprit said:


>


This was published in their FB group. I haven't been able to find anything on the supposed ALPD RGB+ laser light engine and there appears to be no official mention in appo materials. There are also some other hardware spec related info which nothingbutlabel has flip flopped on and which is questionable and contradicted in various places.


----------



## lattiboy

ACE844 said:


> This was published in their FB group. I haven't been abel to find anything on the supposed ALPD RGB+ laser light engine and there appears to be no official mention in appo materials. There are also some other hardware spec related info which notjingbutlabel has flip flopped on and which is questionable and contradicted in various places.


So essentially you’re paying for 20% more lumens and better color coverage. I’m getting my Xaomi in a few weeks and will compare colors to my Bomaker Polaris (which has similar coverage to the T1). Will be interesting to see if it is noticeable in most viewing situations. $1000 more shipped then the Xaomi (and almost $1500 more than the C2) is a hard pill for me to swallow personally…


----------



## 3sprit

ACE844 said:


> This was published in their FB group. I haven't been abel to find anything on the supposed ALPD RGB+ laser light engine and there appears to be no official mention in appo materials. There are also some other hardware spec related info which notjingbutlabel has flip flopped on and which is questionable and contradicted in various places.








峰米T1对比海信88L9F，激光电视横评，谁才是客厅王者？_画面_投影_投射


另外噪音这个问题，两款机器都表现很好，我一直开着测试，只有纯静音的时候轻微声音，而且这机器正常开着就是播放电影或者音乐，因为这激光电视跟投影不一样 不是放在沙发这边的头顶，放在客厅最远处基本有3-5米距…




www.sohu.com


----------



## ACE844

3sprit said:


> 峰米T1对比海信88L9F，激光电视横评，谁才是客厅王者？_画面_投影_投射
> 
> 
> 另外噪音这个问题，两款机器都表现很好，我一直开着测试，只有纯静音的时候轻微声音，而且这机器正常开着就是播放电影或者音乐，因为这激光电视跟投影不一样 不是放在沙发这边的头顶，放在客厅最远处基本有3-5米距…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sohu.com


Thanks for sharing this well written review article. It would have been nice to see some comparison #'s post calibration as part of the review.


----------



## cave35

lattiboy said:


> So essentially you’re paying for 20% more lumens and better color coverage. I’m getting my Xaomi in a few weeks and will compare colors to my Bomaker Polaris (which has similar coverage to the T1). Will be interesting to see if it is noticeable in most viewing situations. $1000 more shipped then the Xaomi (and almost $1500 more than the C2) is a hard pill for me to swallow personally…


Sorry if I'm ignorant. How do you plan on powering the projector seeing it being 220v device? I'm from Canada and interested in this projector too but don't know how it can be powered up.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## jakechoy

cave35 said:


> Sorry if I'm ignorant. How do you plan on powering the projector seeing it being 220v device? I'm from Canada and interested in this projector too but don't know how it can be powered up.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


It is multivoltage


----------



## lattiboy

cave35 said:


> Sorry if I'm ignorant. How do you plan on powering the projector seeing it being 220v device? I'm from Canada and interested in this projector too but don't know how it can be powered up.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


Yes, it’s multi voltage. You request the cable for your country when you order


----------



## cave35

lattiboy said:


> Yes, it’s multi voltage. You request the cable for your country when you order


Really? Cool. Thanks.


----------



## lattiboy

FYI, my delivery date was estimated for Jan 14th when I ordered on the 23rd. According to UPS I’ll be getting it Wednesday December 29th which is wild! It got scanned in Hong Kong yesterday


----------



## Portgas.D

Dear all,

Do you know if a support model exists for the Xiaomi ?

Fengmi Formovie Laser Tv Telescopische Stand

Regards,

D


----------



## tovaxxx

The first impression on a grey painted wall was positive. Only the MEMC is not working well. With level "low" i can see a lot of artifacts. Maybe, that i am spoiled by the excellent XR-Prozessor from the SONY 77A80J


----------



## humax

tovaxxx said:


> The first impression on a grey painted wall was positive. Only the MEMC is not working well. With level "low" i can see a lot of artifacts. Maybe, that i am spoiled by the excellent XR-Prozessor from the SONY 77A80J



Since you already own an OLED tv, this projector has to overcome some serious competition. Please, let us know how it compares to your television. Also, a grey wall, while not bad, is not ideal for USTs. Perhaps, also get a cheap 100" ALR like the Blitzwolf in order to achieve optimal projection conditions?


----------



## lattiboy

Well, I just got the projector delivered, but my remote will not pair. Did anybody else have issues with this? I’ve been holding down the Home and menu button like it says, but no beep….. can’t do anything because no physical buttons

EDIT: finally worked!


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> Well, I just got the projector delivered, but my remote will not pair. Did anybody else have issues with this? I’ve been holding down the Home and menu button like it says, but no beep….. can’t do anything because no physical buttons


Perhaps, try removing the remote batteries for five minutes and repeat the pairing sequence?


----------



## lattiboy

Busy tonight with people over, but I will say the contrast and black levels are WAY better than my Bomaker Polaris tri-laser. Like, holy Moses is it better.

Colors are for sure not as vibrant, but I haven’t done anything except set to Movie per Gregories suggestion. 

eARC works perfectly and it’s whisper quiet in my room.


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> Busy tonight with people over, but I will say the contrast and black levels are WAY better than my Bomaker Polaris tri-laser. Like, holy Moses is it better.
> 
> Colors are for sure not as vibrant, but I haven’t done anything except set to Movie per Gregories suggestion.
> 
> eARC works perfectly and it’s whisper quiet in my room.



You are just beginning to experience the main asset of the ALPD module. It is double the contrast or more and it actually shows up on the screen by starting to remove the haze. Pair it with a 0.6 gain screen and you are good to go. There is nothing better for DLP native contrast right now, except for models with an iris, but then you will have image pumping and other dynamic contrast artifacts. As for color, perhaps take it up a notch, now you are accustomed to tri-laser's intensity?


----------



## DeanM3

I've got one on order and should be here by the 19th of Jan. It will be an upgrade from my 2017 original model Xiaomi Mi Laser projector. However I've just learned about the Fengmi T1 and I'm very curious how these two compare. I'm considering just buying both and doing a direct compare and then selling one locally here in the US. I actually use the built in speaker as I have small kids and these projector gets used in the common room ( they would likely destroy a wall hung OLED or ALR screen), and I'm quite sensitive to the rainbow effect. Does the RGB laser mean that the the T1 is no longer using a color wheel? What about this Xiaomi Cinema 2 model and the RB+ laser? Will the addition of the Red laser reduce the rainbow effect?


----------



## lattiboy

The black bars are…. Black! For everything outside HDR nature documentary and HDR YouTube demo stuff, the colors are excellent and accurate. They just don’t have the a absurd pop of tri-color laser units. I’ll get some more screenshots today. This is from the Lucy BluRay:


----------



## humax

DeanM3 said:


> I've got one on order and should be here by the 19th of Jan. It will be an upgrade from my 2017 original model Xiaomi Mi Laser projector. However I've just learned about the Fengmi T1 and I'm very curious how these two compare. I'm considering just buying both and doing a direct compare and then selling one locally here in the US. I actually use the built in speaker as I have small kids and these projector gets used in the common room ( they would likely destroy a wall hung OLED or ALR screen), and I'm quite sensitive to the rainbow effect. Does the RGB laser mean that the the T1 is no longer using a color wheel? What about this Xiaomi Cinema 2 model and the RB+ laser? Will the addition of the Red laser reduce the rainbow effect?



You have got the right idea. Only way to tell is by comparing them directly with your own eyes. Then keep the one you like best and sell the other. As for RBE again every person is different. I have been buying DLPs since 1999 and I have never seen it. If you are sensitive to it, there is a 1% possibility you might even see it with an RGB laser. However, the T1 is your best chance of not seeing it at all between the two.


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> The black bars are…. Black! For everything outside HDR nature documentary and HDR YouTube demo stuff, the colors are excellent and accurate. They just don’t have the a absurd pop of tri-color laser units. I’ll get some more screenshots today. This is from the Lucy BluRay:



Something tells me you will soon be able to answer, whether you like color or contrast best.


----------



## tovaxxx

humax said:


> Since you already own an OLED tv, this projector has to overcome some serious competition. Please, let us know how it compares to your television. Also, a grey wall, while not bad, is not ideal for USTs. Perhaps, also get a cheap 100" ALR like the Blitzwolf in order to achieve optimal projection conditions?


110" ALR has already been ordered


----------



## lattiboy

I think I accidentally figured out how to get quasi-dynamic tonemapping for standard HDR (non DV) with a Roku ultra (although you could do it with any device that has an “HDR always on” setting and Dolby Vision support)

When doing my initial configuration, I accidentally enabled HDR always on and set the screen type to 4K Dolby Vision. This has a massive effect on the “bright” versus “dark” DV option on the Cinema 2 for all content, but specifically the “bright” setting on non-DV content is terrific! In normal use this option is very subtle, but when forced it gives incredible shadow detail.

I’m going to do more testing, but so far it gives you an almost MADVR level of tonemaping without any perceived loss of black level. I need to wait until it’s dark out to get some side by side shots, but last night I spent about an hour fussing with it and found I lost a lot of “pop” when I went back to “auto” mode.

It’s probably best to disable it for actual Dolby Vision stuff, but since the vast majority of what I watch is non-DV I thought this might help others.

Questions for the group:

1) Does anybody know what “image enhancement“ is doing?

2) Bitstream isn’t working through eARC for me. Don’t know if this is the Roku or what, but that’s really disappointing as I have dozens of Atmos movies and none of them are activating my soundbar. Yes, I have pass through enabled.

3) Any chance the color coverage will be improved in the future? Seems insane this dual laser PJ has identical DP3 coverage to its Fengmi cousin that’s $600 cheaper.


----------



## humax

lattiboy said:


> Questions for the group:
> 
> 1) Does anybody know what “image enhancement“ is doing?
> 
> 2) Bitstream isn’t working through eARC for me. Don’t know if this is the Roku or what, but that’s really disappointing as I have dozens of Atmos movies and none of them are activating my soundbar. Yes, I have pass through enabled.
> 
> 3) Any chance the color coverage will be improved in the future? Seems insane this dual laser PJ has identical DP3 coverage to its Fengmi cousin that’s $600 cheaper.



1) Some kind of Xiaomi's artificial image enhancement and processing aka sharpening and color boost?

2) Don't have an answer on that one.

3) Unlikely. Even with a newer firmware I doubt you will see any difference. The C2 does not display HDR accurately due to lack of DV. Hopefully, the T1 will provide full color coverage, but it will likely also be a bit softer and exhibit some CA due to tri-laser misalignment. Pick your poison.


----------



## indieke2

humax said:


> A firmware upgrade could fix it, but I would not hold my breath. Others have suggested the use of HD Fury products in such cases or an external HDR device for playback and tone-mapping. You can also try to sell it and get the Xiaomi or any other DV models I am sure they will follow in its step.


Yes it is scandalous, the WILL not do it. They woud already. I tried to sell it with 30 % off. Note, I live in Thailand, so I am not proposing it here. I am now using a computer with MadVR, but can also only output SDR, but it not looks too bad.

Nothing to do about it. Should have wait longer to get a decent 4K HDR/DV projector.


----------



## lattiboy

indieke2 said:


> Yes it is scandalous, the WILL not do it. They woud already. I tried to sell it with 30 % off. Note, I live in Thailand, so I am not proposing it here. I am now using a computer with MadVR, but can also only output SDR, but it not looks too bad.
> 
> Nothing to do about it. Should have wait longer to get a decent 4K HDR/DV projector.


The Xaomi Cinema 2 handles HDR very well, fyi.


----------



## lattiboy

Learning to love this thing. Worked out the bitstream, but I’m not sure what I did. I honestly don’t know if my room could accommodate more contrast or lower black levels without blacking out the ceiling and walls.

Screenshots from The Dark Knight, Suicide Squad, and Jolt on my Hisense .6 CLR screen:


----------



## DeanM3

@lattiboy Do you find that even with the .6 gain screen, this projector has enough brightness to make the image pop at that size? I have the original model Xiaomi laser projector ( 1080p and 1700lumens ) and it doesn't nearly have the brightness to be used with a .8 gain screen.


----------



## lattiboy

DeanM3 said:


> @lattiboy Do you find that even with the .6 gain screen, this projector has enough brightness to make the image pop at that size? I have the original model Xiaomi laser projector ( 1080p and 1700lumens ) and it doesn't nearly have the brightness to be used with a .8 gain screen.


Yes, I have very poor light control and find with the .6 it looks great even with during the day. This is entirely subjective, but I find the contrast is so good I don’t require as much light output to get a pleasing picture. The Cinema 2 has 2200 calibrated lumens, which is pretty incredible as most PJs lose at 1/3 or more output when properly configured.


----------



## lattiboy

Few more from Dunkirk, Jolt, Gravity, and Black Panther (Dolby Vision IMAX version). Didn’t do color correction as it’s arduous and difficult to get looking as it does in the room.


----------



## JackB

Lattiboy, 

Can you take some photos of low light scenes? Those will show off that fine contrast you are talking about. On Netflix there is a new Korean serial called The Silent Sea. It has quite a few low light scenes on the space station on the moon which would show the Xiaomi's contrast ability. These scenes are ones where there is no bright spots in the frame; only various shades of dark. A real test. Without the bright spots much of the blacks will take on a gray/black look unless the projector has great contrast and black levels.


----------



## RoccoT76

Hey guys, jumping in on this thread...I have purchase the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 after reading all your posts (via an Aussie ebayer during Black Friday sales), this is my first UST projector. Running this on a 100" Fengmi ALR screen and so far loving it and quality is superb. Have watched Gemini Man, Pacific Rim and currently watching the Witcher - they all look simply amazing and sharp, it's brighter than I thought it would be coming from a 4K LED TV.

So far, cannot recommend this projector more, quite amazing!

However I am having an issue. With no lights on I am getting a light 'frame' effect around the screen on the wall, definately some ambient light coming from the projector itself. It is all adjusted perfectly to fit the screen via keystone correction and screen is mounted flat on the wall. Have tried to show this via a few pics, only happens with no lights on in the room (ie. no ambient light).

Best way to describe it is that the light 'frame' effect seems to be the same as the original shape of the projected image prior to applying the keystone adjustement (ie. if you reset the image to original size).

It's as if the unit does not 100% block out light once the projected image is reduced to fit screen. It's a bit distracting when watching with no lights on....disappears when I turn on a light in the room.

Any thoughts?

Happy to answer any question you might have on further thoughts on the unit itself and performance!

Also, does anyone know if there is a way for the projector to show an on screen overlay on some basic specs on what you are watching (eg. video resolution, HDR, bit depth).


----------



## Li On

RoccoT76 said:


> However I am having an issue. With no lights on I am getting a light 'frame' effect around the screen on the wall, definately some ambient light coming from the projector itself. It is all adjusted perfectly to fit the screen via keystone correction and screen is mounted flat on the wall. Have tried to show this via a few pics, only happens with no lights on in the room (ie. no ambient light).
> 
> Best way to describe it is that the light 'frame' effect seems to be the same as the original shape of the projected image prior to applying the keystone adjustement (ie. if you reset the image to original size).
> 
> It's as if the unit does not 100% block out light once the projected image is reduced to fit screen. It's a bit distracting when watching with no lights on....disappears when I turn on a light in the room.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You have answered your own question! DO NOT use keystone correction. Keystone correction only shrink the image. That's why you have light border. Square the projector and the screen physically. It can be done with some patient. The picture will also look much sharper without keystone correction.


----------



## lattiboy

JackB said:


> Lattiboy,
> 
> Can you take some photos of low light scenes? Those will show off that fine contrast you are talking about. On Netflix there is a new Korean serial called The Silent Sea. It has quite a few low light scenes on the space station on the moon which would show the Xiaomi's contrast ability. These scenes are ones where there is no bright spots in the frame; only various shades of dark. A real test. Without the bright spots much of the blacks will take on a gray/black look unless the projector has great contrast and black levels.


When I try to take photos of super dark images it forces the iPhone into long exposure mode, which forces processing and messes up the photo. I’ve tried before and it’s never worked correctly.

It’s for sure better with some contrast and completely black scenes will look a bit gray, but much better than any DLP I’ve ever seen and almost as good as my Sony X900E. If you want dark blacks with low APL you’re looking at much dinner, much more expensive PJs with many less features. Or Epson, which I can’t deal with as I’m susceptible to SDE.


----------



## DeanM3

Can someone recommend a good ALR screen with .8 gain that has a really slim profile? I'm looking for as small of a bezel as possible, and as flush with the wall as they come.


----------



## RoccoT76

Li On said:


> You have answered your own question! DO NOT use keystone correction. Keystone correction only shrink the image. That's why you have light border. Square the projector and the screen physically. It can be done with some patient. The picture will also look much sharper without keystone correction.


Sometimes the obvious is too obvious! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lattiboy

Man, this scene from The Harder They Fall on Netflix should be a reference image. Movie is very disappointing, but damn it looks incredible.


----------



## mcusman2012

lattiboy said:


> Man, this scene from The Harder They Fall on Netflix should be a reference image. Movie is very disappointing, but damn it looks incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3219228


Are you streaming netflix from the PJ builtin android itself or using shield/other streaming device? Which streaming apps it supports by default(legally)? NETFLIX, DISNEY, AMAZON PRIME, HBO MAX? Do they all work?


----------



## lattiboy

mcusman2012 said:


> Are you streaming netflix from the PJ builtin android itself or using shield/other streaming device? Which streaming apps it supports by default(legally)? NETFLIX, DISNEY, AMAZON PRIME, HBO MAX? Do they all work?


I use a Roku Ultra. I never use the built-in apps on any projector, but especially this one as it is specifically aimed at the Chinese market. I find they’re always lacking and like having the same interface on all my screens.

If you’re looking to use a built-in OS, this one seems perfectly fine


----------



## mcusman2012

I a


lattiboy said:


> I use a Roku Ultra. I never use the built-in apps on any projector, but especially this one as it is specifically aimed at the Chinese market. I find they’re always lacking and like having the same interface on all my screens.
> 
> If you’re looking to use a built-in OS, this one seems perfectly fine


I am very specifically talking about MIUI TV ANDROID 9 which is present in this projector. Have you gone and checked software version in settings?Have you changed its language to english? What its app store called? Does its playstore has youtube, HBO max, amazon prime? Gregory's review does not mention the software details. I heard that MIUI tv android has added many new apps (including youtube/netflix) in their playstore. But cant find anything online.


----------



## jakechoy

so after testing out the T1 today, I can safely say...i don't need to replace my C2! 

The higher lums isn't enough to make me jump to the T1. I am sure with the proper ALR screen, the C2 will be just as good, The key difference is builtin audio which doesn't apply to me. 

Both C2 and T1 are the best UST out there right now per my 0.02. Both coming out from the same factory. You simply can't go wrong with either.


----------



## jakechoy

mcusman2012 said:


> I a
> 
> I am very specifically talking about MIUI TV ANDROID 9 which is present in this projector. Have you gone and checked software version in settings?Have you changed its language to english? What its app store called? Does its playstore has youtube, HBO max, amazon prime? Gregory's review does not mention the software details. I heard that MIUI tv android has added many new apps (including youtube/netflix) in their playstore. But cant find anything online.


There's no MIU TV on this projector. It uses the Feng OS like the T1. Unless u are in china or using China VPN, get a regular Apple TV or NVIDIA Shield Pro. The built in OS is crap for Apps. 

I am on NVIDIA and loves it..the AI upscaling is badly needed for big screen UST in non 4K content.


----------



## lattiboy

Gotta say, I’m feeling kind of dumb for having ordered the Fengmi T1 as I’m so happy with the Cinema 2. I just don’t think about settings or profiles or ARC issues or which HDR format something is in….. I just watch stuff!


jakechoy said:


> so after testing out the T1 today, I can safely say...i don't need to replace my C2!
> 
> The higher lums isn't enough to make me jump to the T1. I am sure with the proper ALR screen, the C2 will be just as good, The key difference is builtin audio which doesn't apply to me.
> 
> Both C2 and T1 are the best UST out there right now per my 0.02. Both coming out from the same factory. You simply can't go wrong with either.


I really appreciate your impressions on this.

I’m going to be really interested to see because the color difference between my tri laser Bomaker and the C2 is pretty big in some HDR content. I have to assume the T1 will match the Bomaker in color and blow it away in contrast, but I’ll know for sure once they actually ship mine. I’m coming up on the “guarantee date” where I get 10% off if they don’t ship.


----------



## mcusman2012

mcusman2012 said:


> I a
> 
> I am very specifically talking about MIUI TV ANDROID 9 which is present in this projector. Have you gone and checked software version in settings?Have you changed its language to english? What its app store called? Does its playstore has youtube, HBO max, amazon prime? Gregory's review does not mention the software details. I heard that MIUI tv android has added many new apps (including youtube/netflix) in their playstore. But cant find anything online.


There are two MIUI. One is MIUI for TV(version 3 is latest i think) mentioned in the PJ product description. And second is MIUI Android TV (Version 9 is latest i think). Android 9 is also mentioned in the specs. Now just want to confirm the software features it has.


----------



## mcusman2012

Has anyone tried this. English patch.


----------



## Brajesh

Yep, it's @spocky12 's work here. He mentioned in the Fengmi T1 thread that he's working on a solution for it.


----------



## spocky12

This requires to root your projector, and for now, that's not possible with Android 9 / Feng Os (only MiTv on Android 6). This device and the T1 have another soc though (mediatek instead of amlogic), so there might be a chance, I can't say for sure yet.
Regarding FengOs, the most recent versions of ProjecTivy tools can translate Chinese text in the settings, replace the Chinese launcher, install another store and youtube, but this won't add the required DRMs for Netflix and other streaming services.


----------



## jakechoy

The T1 thread spurred me to test the MEMC capabilities on the C2.

Choice of content: Ghostbusters Afterlife 4K
Why: lots of fast action in dark and bright scenes

Using the sub menu to toggle the different MEMC settings:

1. High setting - Soap opera smoothness and sharpness
2. Medium setting - Smoothness and sharpness
3. Low setting - Increased smoothness from original

So for those looking at using MEMC for regular footage - it works. Esp if you want the soap opera look.

MEMC fails on cartoons (e.g., We Bare Bears on HBOmax tested) - lots of glitches.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tovaxxx

Unfortunately I already have artifacts in the picture with low  
I will test it more closely when the screen comes on tuesday.


----------



## jakechoy

tovaxxx said:


> Unfortunately I already have artifacts in the picture with low
> I will test it more closely when the screen comes on tuesday.


Can you share what content u are testing with? I will try to replicate and share here.


----------



## tovaxxx

Bad Boys for Life UHD HDR with Emby on Shield TV Pro. For example.


----------



## jakechoy

tovaxxx said:


> Bad Boys for Life UHD HDR with Emby on Shield TV Pro. For example.


I don't have that. Do u have MOTHER/ANDROID on Netflix that was released today? Its non-DV but 4K UHD to remove any DV effects. I played it for the first couple chapters and zero artifacts at all MEMC settings.


----------



## tovaxxx

I can do a test on tuesday when my screen arrives. Now the Xiaomi is packed.


----------



## jakechoy

tovaxxx said:


> I can do a test on tuesday when my screen arrives. Now the Xiaomi is packed.


I just tested Resident Evil Racoon City DV with MEMC set at high - no issues. Alot of dark scenes with the zombies and rain.


----------



## tovaxxx

Some people don't see the artifacts. I don't know why. I am very sensitive on this point. Maybe because of the excellent MEMC from my Sony TV with the new XR-Processor.


----------



## lattiboy

Watching football and just wanted to reassure people that this projector is perfectly bright for any room. First shot is from the back of the room, and it doesn’t show the two additional overhead lights not in photo. The second shot is what it looks like from my perspective watching.


----------



## jakechoy

lattiboy said:


> Watching football and just wanted to reassure people that this projector is perfectly bright for any room. First shot is from the back of the room, and it doesn’t show the two additional overhead lights not in photo. The second shot is what it looks like from my perspective watching.
> 
> View attachment 3221336
> 
> View attachment 3221337


lucky doggies! Plus they are black..their fur won't show up as much as my corgi fur on the AV equipment 
😅

now u really make me wanna just suck it up and do a 100" ALR (no stock for 120" still).

how is the MEMC on the NFL games?


----------



## lattiboy

jakechoy said:


> lucky doggies! Plus they are black..their fur won't show up as much as my corgi fur on the AV equipment
> 😅
> 
> now u really make me wanna just suck it up and do a 100" ALR (no stock for 120" still).
> 
> how is the MEMC on the NFL games?


MEMC is fine for the game on medium, but the ads and the halftime stuff look like cheap soap operas to me, so I generally don’t even bother.

120” or nothing!


----------



## indieke2

jakechoy said:


> so after testing out the T1 today, I can safely say...i don't need to replace my C2!
> 
> The higher lums isn't enough to make me jump to the T1. I am sure with the proper ALR screen, the C2 will be just as good, The key difference is builtin audio which doesn't apply to me.
> 
> Both C2 and T1 are the best UST out there right now per my 0.02. Both coming out from the same factory. You simply can't go wrong with either.


I am hesitating between the two problems. There was reported that on the T 1 the reds were too agressive. But the advantage was that the T1 would handle HDR 10 +, much better. I had the Fengmi C2 and Hdr was difficult and disappointing, also it did balance into it. So when HDR material was on, you had to manually alter the setting, mostly contrast.


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I am hesitating between the two problems. There was reported that on the T 1 the reds were too agressive. But the advantage was that the T1 would handle HDR 10 +, much better. I had the Fengmi C2 and Hdr was difficult and disappointing, also it did balance into it. So when HDR material was on, you had to manually alter the setting, mostly contrast.


I didn't see the red saturation when I test demoed the T1. But then, I was going for dark scenes from The Witcher and fast action scenes from Red Notice; not much reds from those. That said, the dealer switch to those bright processed Kpop MTVs and no red saturation either. But as someone pointed out..it affects individuals differently.

For sure the Xiaomi C2 has no such issues. I am just about to give up waiting for a 120" ALR and downgrade to 100" just so I can get the full range of contrast and color from the C2. I have very happy with the DV. I switch between the Dark and Bright mode depending on movie and ambient light....its really good. The details are excellent. Which is to my original point. the T1 didn't make me want it given what the C2 has already leaped from the previous model.


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> May I suggest downloading the few DV clips here, and using this special Kodi build on your nVidia Shield.


For those running C2 on NVIDIA box with Kodi...when ver 19.3 overrides the special 19.0 build, does it still play all DV properly? The clips @Brajesh provided didn't play in DV anymore; but my Ghostbuster AL movie still played in DV. very weird behavior.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

Damn this is very tempting. Looking at 85" tvs now and huge disappointment. But ALR screens are just as much as a new tv sorta makes it not a deal to go with one of these.


----------



## jakechoy

Remy.Alexander said:


> Damn this is very tempting. Looking at 85" tvs now and huge disappointment. But ALR screens are just as much as a new tv sorta makes it not a deal to go with one of these.



I have been running my older Xiaomi and the new Xiaomi C2 on a white wall - have been good with it. But lots of folks here and my friends are giving me crap for not getting a proper ALR screen 😅


----------



## Remy.Alexander

jakechoy said:


> I have been running my older Xiaomi and the new Xiaomi C2 on a white wall - have been good with it. But lots of folks here and my friends are giving me crap for not getting a proper ALR screen 😅


Im in the US- this is cheaper option for large screens, but $1000+ for a ALR is just stupid. Searching Aliexpress for one but they're just as bad.


----------



## humax

Remy.Alexander said:


> Im in the US- this is cheaper option for large screens, but $1000+ for a ALR is just stupid. Searching Aliexpress for one but they're just as bad.



VAVA Chroma Triple Laser Projector | Indiegogo 

Are the discounted VAVA 100" and 120" ALRs not under your consideration for some reason?


----------



## Remy.Alexander

lattiboy said:


> Watching football and just wanted to reassure people that this projector is perfectly bright for any room. First shot is from the back of the room, and it doesn’t show the two additional overhead lights not in photo. The second shot is what it looks like from my perspective watching.
> 
> View attachment 3221336
> 
> View attachment 3221337



What link did you use to buy yours? Also could you test the IR sensor please? I have 4 kids lol so this is a huge feature if works well


----------



## Remy.Alexander

humax said:


> VAVA Chroma Triple Laser Projector | Indiegogo
> 
> Are the discounted VAVA 100" and 120" ALRs not under your consideration for some reason?


I guess $650 for 100" is better than $1000+ lol but wow thats nuts still.


----------



## Brajesh

jakechoy said:


> For those running C2 on NVIDIA box with Kodi...when ver 19.3 overrides the special 19.0 build, does it still play all DV properly? The clips @Brajesh provided didn't play in DV anymore; but my Ghostbuster AL movie still played in DV. very weird behavior.


Can you try the latest Kodi Nerds build here? Works well for me for DV using HDFury. It's the build that says (master), 6th link under Links. The arm64 (64-bit) version.


----------



## lattiboy

Remy.Alexander said:


> Im in the US- this is cheaper option for large screens, but $1000+ for a ALR is just stupid. Searching Aliexpress for one but they're just as bad.


Once you see the difference between an ALR/CLR screen and a normal screen you fully understand the price difference. It’s not a simple reflective surface, but millions of tiny crystals acting as mirrors. When you look at it from the top it’s pitch black and from the bottom it is bright white.

Absolutely seems like a magic trick and I think under $1000 is a steal for a quality CLR screen.

Also, I would spend a little more and get an XY screen or similar from AliBaba as a lot of people in the VAVA threads complain about humidity warping the screen and quite long shipping times.


----------



## tovaxxx

@lattiboy Do you think, thats an ALR/CLR screen? I dont think so. There is lightspot in the middle and the black is terrible.


----------



## lattiboy

tovaxxx said:


> @lattiboy Do you think, thats an ALR/CLR screen? I dont think so. There is lightspot in the middle and the black is terrible.
> 
> View attachment 3221588
> View attachment 3221583
> View attachment 3221585
> View attachment 3221587
> View attachment 3221580
> View attachment 3221584
> View attachment 3221586


I don’t know where those pictures are from, but that looks like a Vividstorm or a knock off of one. As far as I know they only make ALR / CLR screens for those types. It’s definitely negative gain as you can see by the gray color, but can’t comment on other properties. The hot spot in the middle is quite suspect…..


----------



## tovaxxx

This is my screen that arrives today. It's a Screen Pro 110" Screen Pro. I am a little disappointed. Also the reflection on the ceiling in the sixth picture is quite suspect.


----------



## lattiboy

tovaxxx said:


> This is my screen that arrives today. It's a Screen Pro 110" Screen Pro. I am a little disappointed. Also the reflection on the ceiling in the sixth picture is quite suspect.


That seems weird. Yours is a .85 gain screen (I'm assuming it's this one), which is slightly bright for a CLR screen. Mine is .6 and many others use .4 gain. 

That hotspotting is very bad and certainly not something I'd expect of a screen that expensive.


----------



## tovaxxx

The MEMC from the Xioami C2 is not usable for me. On the position low i can see directly SOE. The only position is "off" to preserve the movie look. For gaming and sports it's ok. But for movies and tv-shows not.


----------



## mcusman2012

spocky12 said:


> This requires to root your projector, and for now, that's not possible with Android 9 / Feng Os (only MiTv on Android 6). This device and the T1 have another soc though (mediatek instead of amlogic), so there might be a chance, I can't say for sure yet.
> Regarding FengOs, the most recent versions of ProjecTivy tools can translate Chinese text in the settings, replace the Chinese launcher, install another store and youtube, but this won't add the required DRMs for Netflix and other streaming services.


What is its firmware? Is there any firmware/software/android difference between this one and xiaomi previous 4k model? How are the firmwares updated? Online or via usb? Where to get the online projector support ? I heard that there is not even an English user manual for this projector.


----------



## mcusman2012

lattiboy said:


> That seems weird. Yours is a .85 gain screen (I'm assuming it's this one), which is slightly bright for a CLR screen. Mine is .6 and many others use .4 gain.
> 
> That hotspotting is very bad and certainly not something I'd expect of a screen that expensive.


AED 1,285.55 30%OFF | XY Screen UST ALR PET Crystal Xiao Mi WEMAX ONE Ultra Short Throw Projector Screen








140.0US $ 30% OFF|XY Screen UST ALR PET Crystal Xiao Mi WEMAX ONE Ultra Short Throw Projector Screen|Projection Screens| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




I am planning for this screen for my c2. It has 0.8 gain. Which gain would be best? Can you share links please for clr/alr screens to buy. I heard Pet Crystal material us best.


----------



## kraine

tovaxxx said:


> The MEMC from the Xioami C2 is not usable for me. On the position low i can see directly SOE. The only position is "off" to preserve the movie look. For gaming and sports it's ok. But for movies and tv-shows not.


Sorry but I disagree, the MEMC of the Xiaomi is excellent.

You are confusing artifacts with soap effect. The MEMC of the Xiaomi C2 is one of the best available.


----------



## kraine

tovaxxx said:


> @lattiboy Do you think, thats an ALR/CLR screen? I dont think so. There is lightspot in the middle and the black is terrible.
> 
> View attachment 3221588
> View attachment 3221583
> View attachment 3221585
> View attachment 3221587
> View attachment 3221580
> View attachment 3221584
> View attachment 3221586


Your screen is not at all suitable for a UST projector. You should choose a CLR model with a 0.6 or 0.4 gain.


----------



## lattiboy

tovaxxx said:


> The MEMC from the Xioami C2 is not usable for me. On the position low i can see directly SOE. The only position is "off" to preserve the movie look. For gaming and sports it's ok. But for movies and tv-shows not.


I've never used a MEMC that didn't introduce SOE. The Hisense L5, Bomaker Polaris and LG HU810P all had SOE *for me*, even on low settings. I've seen some Sony TVs that are able to pull off motion compensation, but so far no projector I've seen is convincing to me.

Many people are not at all sensitive to it or actually enjoy it, so it’s a very difficult thing to fully address for somebody else. Same thing with laser speckle and the screen door effect. I’m sensitive to literally all of them and the C2 is the first projector I’ve used where I don’t have any hang ups.


----------



## lattiboy

mcusman2012 said:


> AED 1,285.55 30%OFF | XY Screen UST ALR PET Crystal Xiao Mi WEMAX ONE Ultra Short Throw Projector Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140.0US $ 30% OFF|XY Screen UST ALR PET Crystal Xiao Mi WEMAX ONE Ultra Short Throw Projector Screen|Projection Screens| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning for this screen for my c2. It has 0.8 gain. Which gain would be best? Can you share links please for clr/alr screens to buy. I heard Pet Crystal material us best.


As Kraine said, those screens seem iffy to me. I would advise a .6 for 120 inch and .4 100 inch and make sure it’s a CLR screen specifically with a throw ratio range that comes close to the 0.23:1 of the C2.

I kept the screen that came with my Hisense L5F, but that is a very expensive screen and I’m pretty sure you can get practically identical screens for much less on Alibaba. I will let someone else link a specific screen as I only have experience with mine.

Many people like the Grandview Dynamique or the Vividstorm series if you want retractable.


----------



## tovaxxx

kraine said:


> Sorry but I disagree, the MEMC of the Xiaomi is excellent.
> 
> You are confusing artifacts with soap effect. The MEMC of the Xiaomi C2 is one of the best available.


I had written that it was about soap effect (SOE).


----------



## mcusman2012

lattiboy said:


> As Kraine said, those screens seem iffy to me. I would advise a .6 for 120 inch and .4 100 inch and make sure it’s a CLR screen specifically with a throw ratio range that comes close to the 0.23:1 of the C2.
> 
> I kept the screen that came with my Hisense L5F, but that is a very expensive screen and I’m pretty sure you can get practically identical screens for much less on Alibaba. I will let someone else link a specific screen as I only have experience with mine.
> 
> Many people like the Grandview Dynamique or the Vividstorm series if you want retractable.


I dont want retractable screen. Frame screen wall mount will do. Finding 0.6gain CLR screen 120 is very difficult. Can you share some companies i can search?


----------



## lattiboy

mcusman2012 said:


> I dont want retractable screen. Frame screen wall mount will do. Finding 0.6gain CLR screen 120 is very difficult. Can you share some companies i can search?


Grandview Dynamique or Elite Screens Starbright CLR are the only two I’m familiar with. My Hisense screen is a re-branded Elite Screens CLR


----------



## kapone

Umm...a dumb question?

Just got mine delivered (9 days, not bad...) and ... everything is in _Chinese_?? How do I switch to English??


----------



## Remy.Alexander

When you guys get a chance please report back on effectiveness of IR sensors to protect eyes from lasers.


----------



## humax

kapone said:


> Just got mine delivered (9 days, not bad...) and ... everything is in _Chinese_?? How do I switch to English??



Check out Gregory's review. It specifies how to turn menu in English with photos.

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 test: Gregory's opinion. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)


----------



## kapone

humax said:


> Check out Gregory's review. It specifies how to turn menu in English with photos.
> 
> Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 test: Gregory's opinion. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)


Ahh...


----------



## kapone

Unboxed it, set things to English, quick test.

Wow. 

It is _bright_. With ALL lights on, it was still not that bad. Lights off, looks amazing. Will need to spend some quality time with it (and a screen...gonna go with DIY spandex AT) to get it dialed in.


----------



## humax

kapone said:


> Unboxed it, set things to English, quick test.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> It is _bright_. With ALL lights on, it was still not that bad. Lights off, looks amazing. Will need to spend some quality time with it (and a screen...gonna go with DIY spandex AT) to get it dialed in.



What was your previous projector? Post your impressions, when you can, on its contrast and picture quality in general for more American members to read. They may be also interested in this high contrast model, but are afraid to take the plunge.


----------



## kapone

humax said:


> What was your previous projector? Post your impressions, when you can, on its contrast and picture quality in general for more American members to read. They may be also interested in this high contrast model, but are afraid to take the plunge.


Previous was Epson 5050UBe in a dedicated theater. But that was installed in our "old" house, that we recently sold (the home theater was sold with the house). We're renting once again (hopefully not for too long), and I don't want to build a dedicated space in this house. But I still want _a_ theater...  Hence a UST.

Like I said, I just got the projector today, it's gonna take me some time to get it dialed in, but initial impressions don't look too bad.


----------



## lattiboy

kapone said:


> Unboxed it, set things to English, quick test.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> It is _bright_. With ALL lights on, it was still not that bad. Lights off, looks amazing. Will need to spend some quality time with it (and a screen...gonna go with DIY spandex AT) to get it dialed in.


I would seriously advise a proper CLR screen. Hotspotting on these super bright USTs is pretty bad without one.

I’ll be very interested to hear your thoughts on it as you’ve previously had the most recommended PJ on the site. I had a Vivitek HK2299 and find the Xaomi to be vastly superior in every metric.


----------



## Brajesh

I'm not fully sold on needing an ALR/CLR screen with a 1.0 (or in my case 1.1) gain white screen. I have a Silver Ticket with my Wemax A300 and PQ looks phenomenal. No hotspotting. Also, I have a fully light-controlled room and don't watch anything with any ambient light.

I have a VAVA 120" ALR sitting still boxed and may sell it as is. Hate idea of downsizing from 142", and I've tried sizing down as a test and it didn't feel as immersive and IMAX-like anymore. Guess it depends on your HT room; here's mine anyway.


----------



## humax

Brajesh said:


> I'm not fully sold on needing an ALR/CLR screen with a 1.0 (or in my case 1.1) gain white screen. I have a Silver Ticket with my Wemax A300 and PQ looks phenomenal. No hotspotting. Also, I have a fully light-controlled room and don't watch anything with any ambient light.
> 
> I have a VAVA 120" ALR sitting still boxed and may sell it as is. Hate idea of downsizing from 142", and I've tried sizing down as a test and it didn't feel as immersive and IMAX-like anymore. Guess it depends on your HT room; here's mine anyway.



IMHO, do not reject the idea of an ALR screen, before you try it. Unless you have a fully blacked out HT room, such a screen will not go to waste. There are two main reasons this type of material is recommended for USTs. Firstly, they cancel at least 90% of room reflections, even the ones we cannot see. Secondly, they help you squeeze out your projector' s native contrast performance by bringing it up on the screen with minimal loses and by lowering the black floor in exchange for some light. You cannot do this even with the most expensive white screen. I believe a comparison between the two screen types with the same demo material will be quite revealing.


----------



## lattiboy

Brajesh said:


> I'm not fully sold on needing an ALR/CLR screen with a 1.0 (or in my case 1.1) gain white screen. I have a Silver Ticket with my Wemax A300 and PQ looks phenomenal. No hotspotting. Also, I have a fully light-controlled room and don't watch anything with any ambient light.
> 
> I have a VAVA 120" ALR sitting still boxed and may sell it as is. Hate idea of downsizing from 142", and I've tried sizing down as a test and it didn't feel as immersive and IMAX-like anymore. Guess it depends on your HT room; here's mine anyway.


That is an impressive theater ya got there!

I tried mine out on a Dalite 1.1 gain smooth screen and thought the hotspotting was pretty bad, but I’d guess it’s a screen by screen basis. If you have full light control like you do I fully get it, but in mixed environments a CLR screen is, IMO, almost as important as the PJ.


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> I'm not fully sold on needing an ALR/CLR screen with a 1.0 (or in my case 1.1) gain white screen. I have a Silver Ticket with my Wemax A300 and PQ looks phenomenal. No hotspotting. Also, I have a fully light-controlled room and don't watch anything with any ambient light.
> 
> I have a VAVA 120" ALR sitting still boxed and may sell it as is. Hate idea of downsizing from 142", and I've tried sizing down as a test and it didn't feel as immersive and IMAX-like anymore. Guess it depends on your HT room; here's mine anyway.


awesome setup!

Gonna filter away all ur ALR comments..lol....else i am gonna end up downsizing from 120" wall to 100" ALR... #sadlife.


----------



## jakechoy

Brajesh said:


> Can you try the latest Kodi Nerds build here? Works well for me for DV using HDFury. It's the build that says (master), 6th link under Links. The arm64 (64-bit) version.


thanks! Kodi DV working on all content now. I've turned off auto update for Kodi.

Playing back the media ur provided makes me wow at the projector. amazing contrast and color (maybe cuz i've been testing all the dark action scenes too much!)


----------



## jakechoy

lattiboy said:


> I've never used a MEMC that didn't introduce SOE. The Hisense L5, Bomaker Polaris and LG HU810P all had SOE *for me*, even on low settings. I've seen some Sony TVs that are able to pull off motion compensation, but so far no projector I've seen is convincing to me.
> 
> Many people are not at all sensitive to it or actually enjoy it, so it’s a very difficult thing to fully address for somebody else. Same thing with laser speckle and the screen door effect. I’m sensitive to literally all of them and the C2 is the first projector I’ve used where I don’t have any hang ups.


Agreed. the C2 has crazy SOE for MEMC...but isn't that what its supposed to do? I watched the latest Resident Evil with MEMC set to high..it ended up so comical cuz of the SOE...even for the dark scenes. No artifacts as fast as I can tell. I don't like the SOE; so will set it to Low from now on. I prefer to have the 24fps film motion blur.


----------



## jakechoy

tovaxxx said:


> @lattiboy Do you think, thats an ALR/CLR screen? I dont think so. There is lightspot in the middle and the black is terrible.
> 
> View attachment 3221588
> View attachment 3221583
> View attachment 3221585
> View attachment 3221587
> View attachment 3221580
> View attachment 3221584
> View attachment 3221586


There's a serious issue there. Either the screen or the projector. Is the lightspot there when u project on a plain white wall?


----------



## jakechoy

kraine said:


> Sorry but I disagree, the MEMC of the Xiaomi is excellent.
> 
> You are confusing artifacts with soap effect. The MEMC of the Xiaomi C2 is one of the best available.


concur. Vs the U2 and T1..it is very smooth and clear. But have to be turned off for some cartoons...which doesn't really need MEMC.


----------



## tovaxxx

No light spot on the wall. But when I move my position to the side, the light spot also moves on the screen. I am not satisfied with that.

The seller's answer: “You can really lower the brightness of the projector. Hotspots appear on the screen. Such situations are rarely encountered, which can also have something to do with the projector. You can turn on the light at night "


----------



## kapone

lattiboy said:


> I would seriously advise a proper CLR screen. Hotspotting on these super bright USTs is pretty bad without one.
> 
> I’ll be very interested to hear your thoughts on it as you’ve previously had the most recommended PJ on the site. I had a Vivitek HK2299 and find the Xaomi to be vastly superior in every metric.


Yeah, it should be interesting.  That said, The "objectives" with this are different from the Epson. While the Xiaomi won't be in a dedicated theater, it'll still be in a light controlled basement (white walls and ceilings that I do not intend to change).

Honestly? I just wanted a new toy to play with. I've had bulb projectors for over 20 years, it was time to try something different. And it's only ~$2K, it's not like I'm spending $25K to try something new.


----------



## kapone

Brajesh said:


> I'm not fully sold on needing an ALR/CLR screen with a 1.0 (or in my case 1.1) gain white screen. I have a Silver Ticket with my Wemax A300 and PQ looks phenomenal. No hotspotting. Also, I have a fully light-controlled room and don't watch anything with any ambient light.
> 
> I have a VAVA 120" ALR sitting still boxed and may sell it as is. Hate idea of downsizing from 142", and I've tried sizing down as a test and it didn't feel as immersive and IMAX-like anymore. Guess it depends on your HT room; here's mine anyway.


I'm not either. IF the UST is in a non-light controlled environment, that's a different story, but in a light controlled environment a spandex based screen should work very well (if I'm thinking right...)


----------



## Garage Battle

After spending a few days researching screens for UST - id say the general consensus is at a minimum you want a Grandview Dynamique for an 4k UST. This is coming from the Vava threads, the Hisense threads, and a few of the other proper brands. 

Also did a call with projector bro and its his belief as well. One of the others was a Hisense pack in screen and maybe an Epson but otherwise you aren't going to get the detail and contrast.

I think I see a lot of bad ideas in this thread (spandex, bare walls, alibaba screens).

Whenever my Grandview arrives I'll happily report back (whatever part of the future that occurs in)


----------



## kapone

Garage Battle said:


> After spending a few days researching screens for UST - id say the general consensus is *at a minimum you want a Grandview Dynamique* for an 4k UST. This is coming from the Vava threads, the Hisense threads, and a few of the other proper brands.
> 
> Also did a call with projector bro and its his belief as well. One of the others was a Hisense pack in screen and maybe an Epson but otherwise you aren't going to get the detail and contrast.
> 
> I think I see a lot of bad ideas in this thread (spandex, bare walls, alibaba screens).
> 
> Whenever my Grandview arrives I'll happily report back (whatever part of the future that occurs in)


I guess, I'm gonna be the guinea pig and run it on a spandex screen. 

I intend to ceiling mount the Xiaomi (already checked, the mount points are there, and the menu allows image flipping), but given the throw distances involved, for ~130-135" image size, there's no way I can fit speakers above or below the image (and be effective). It has to be an AT screen, then I'm free to position the image however I want, with the speakers behind the screen.

My target is Super Bowl, 22...  so, just about a month to get this installed and dialed in.


----------



## humax

kraine said:


> Your screen is not at all suitable for a UST projector. You should choose a CLR model with a 0.6 or 0.4 gain.





tovaxxx said:


> No light spot on the wall. But when I move my position to the side, the light spot also moves on the screen. I am not satisfied with that.



I will second what Gregory said. Your screen gain seems to be the culprit. It seems to have a 0.8-9 gain visually.


----------



## humax

kapone said:


> I guess, I'm gonna be the guinea pig and run it on a spandex screen.



Nobody said it will not work, but ideally you need to pair this with a 0.6 CLR screen in order to reach optimum performance, especially in a normal living room environment. I guess, whatever works for you.


----------



## kapone

humax said:


> Nobody said it will not work, but ideally you need to pair this with a 0.6 CLR screen in order to reach optimum performance, especially in a normal living room environment. I guess, whatever works for you.


It's not going to be in a living room, but a light controlled basement, however, not a dedicated theater, per se. Yes, the walls and ceiling are and will be white, but...like I said, I intend to ceiling mount this, will be building an AT screen "wall", with speakers behind it, but the wall will have a black border around the image. And the floor is dark mahogany. 

The dual layer spandex screen should have a gain between 0.6-0.8, which should work just right, and the Milliskin spandex has one of the smoothest surfaces after stretching.

We'll see. At worst, I'll waste some money on wood and spandex.


----------



## JackB

Post deleted


----------



## mcusman2012

Garage Battle said:


> After spending a few days researching screens for UST - id say the general consensus is at a minimum you want a Grandview Dynamique for an 4k UST. This is coming from the Vava threads, the Hisense threads, and a few of the other proper brands.
> 
> Also did a call with projector bro and its his belief as well. One of the others was a Hisense pack in screen and maybe an Epson but otherwise you aren't going to get the detail and contrast.
> 
> I think I see a lot of bad ideas in this thread (spandex, bare walls, alibaba screens).
> 
> Whenever my Grandview arrives I'll happily report back (whatever part of the future that occurs in)


Can anyone send link to buy this grandview dynamique?


----------



## Remy.Alexander

mcusman2012 said:


> Can anyone send link to buy this grandview dynamique?


I just googled it and came up with this- probably it- and good god thats a lot of money 








Grandview PE-L120DY3 Dynamique UST Ambient Light Rejecting Screen-120"(58.8x104.6)-16:9-0.4 Gain - Grandview GV-PE-L120DY3


Buy your Grandview GV-PE-L120DY3(R2) 120" projector screen from ProjectorScreen.com. This screen is Wall Mounted and Ultra Short Throw, ideal for home theaters, residential and other projection setups. Find expert support and the best deals anywhere online.




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## jeff9n

As others have noted, you don't need an ALR screen in a light controlled room. This is my Silver Ticker 165-inch screen (White Cimena with 1.1 gain) with the Xiaomi 1S 4K projector (previous model to C2). Despite the specification, you can actually go beyond 150-inch and still get very sharp pictures. Due to limited ceiling height, I could not fill up the entire 165-inch.

For the 1st photo (Youtube 4K music clip), the actual size as measured diagonally is 155-inch. The 2nd photo is taken from Mama Mia film (VUDU 4K streaming). The onscreen images look better than what I captured with my phone. 

I only use the projector in the night time. During the day with the blind opens, the image is too washed out for viewing. This is where the ALR screen earns its high cost. But at 120-inch or smaller, you won't get the immersive theater viewing experience.


----------



## jakechoy

jeff9n said:


> As others have noted, you don't need an ALR screen in a light controlled room. This is my Silver Ticker 165-inch screen (White Cimena with 1.1 gain) with the Xiaomi 1S 4K projector (previous model to C2). Despite the specification, you can actually go beyond 150-inch and still get very sharp pictures. Due to limited ceiling height, I could not fill up the entire 165-inch.


I upgraded from the original 1S...and it is a massive jump in PQ. Throw distance should be the same (am using the same console for the 120" display). The C2 is also brighter. So for a 150" display, it will have even more improvements over the 1S for you.


----------



## jakechoy

Remy.Alexander said:


> I just googled it and came up with this- probably it- and good god thats a lot of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandview PE-L120DY3 Dynamique UST Ambient Light Rejecting Screen-120"(58.8x104.6)-16:9-0.4 Gain - Grandview GV-PE-L120DY3
> 
> 
> Buy your Grandview GV-PE-L120DY3(R2) 120" projector screen from ProjectorScreen.com. This screen is Wall Mounted and Ultra Short Throw, ideal for home theaters, residential and other projection setups. Find expert support and the best deals anywhere online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


that's abt the same price as the vividstorm 120" (if I could get one in stock!!!)


----------



## RoccoT76

For those in the US, Aliexpress has a decent screen which I am using...Fengmi 100" ALR









374.68US $ 34% OFF|Fengmi 16:9 100inch Projector Screen Soft Curtain 4K HD TV Movie Hologram Anti light Fabric Smart Home Black Home Theater Laser|Projection Screens| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Excellent quality given the price with 0.46 gain (I believe perfect for UST projectors)...gives a super bright and great contrast picture even in daylight.

Review here -


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jeff9n said:


> As others have noted, you don't need an ALR screen in a light controlled room. This is my Silver Ticker 165-inch screen (White Cimena with 1.1 gain) with the Xiaomi 1S 4K projector (previous model to C2). Despite the specification, you can actually go beyond 150-inch and still get very sharp pictures. Due to limited ceiling height, I could not fill up the entire 165-inch.
> 
> For the 1st photo (Youtube 4K music clip), the actual size as measured diagonally is 155-inch. The 2nd photo is taken from Mama Mia film (VUDU 4K streaming). The onscreen images look better than what I captured with my phone.
> 
> I only use the projector in the night time. During the day with the blind opens, the image is too washed out for viewing. This is where the ALR screen earns its high cost. But at 120-inch or smaller, you won't get the immersive theater viewing experience.
> 
> View attachment 3222294
> View attachment 3222298


_Not picking on you...just a general response to screen choices_

It's all about what you're willing to compromise: *Size, Nits, Contrast, and black floor*. No one NEEDS anything except a flat wall/screen. After that *pick your poison*.

With your 155" screen with 1.1 gain and about 2200 calibrated lumens (with the C2) you're looking at about 115 nits. That is about the same that you'll get with a 120" CLR 0.6 gain screen with 102 nits (141 nits w/0.8 or ~17 nits per gain point) *The difference is your black floor is 50% higher to start with *on your 155"/1.1 screen and unless you live in a black velvet room, your non CLR/ALR screen not is handling any of the reflections, *washing out the contrast* you could have; you're certainly *not getting close to the 3000+:1 *that you could have.

UST DLP projectors already have enough of an issue with contrast and their black floor so that is why most go with a .6-8 lenticular screen made to mitigate the biggest issue with the technology--sure you don't need it and you're gaining screen size and nits, but just know what you're losing as a result.









Projector Calculator


Projector calculator finds the optimum viewing distance and throw distance for a specific screen size.




www.omnicalculator.com









Convert Foot-lambert to Nit


Instant free online tool for foot-lambert to nit conversion or vice versa. The foot-lambert [fL] to nit [nt] conversion table and conversion steps are also listed. Also, explore tools to convert foot-lambert or nit to other luminance units or learn more about luminance conversions.




www.unitconverters.net




1 fL = 3.4262590996 nt


----------



## jeff9n

I have the older Xiaomi 1S 4K rated at 2000 lumens. The calibrated lumens is around 1600 according to projectorjunkies review. I just need a low cost screen to watch movies in a dark room. This screen has served me very well for that purpose as I only paid $350 for it. Friends and families have all been amazed with the sharpness, details and color fidelity when viewing 4K and 8K contents. So I think the contrast is perfectly fine for what I paid for.

During the day time or when the recessed lights are turn on, it's a different story. The picture is too washed out for viewing. But that's ok since I only use the projector at night. 

As a test, I moved the projector further away from the wall to reduce the screen size to 120-inch.
Watching movies in wide-screen format at 120-inch is very underwhelming. This sentiment has been expressed by others. 



Casey_Bryson said:


> With your 155" screen with 1.1 gain and about 2200 calibrated lumens (with the C2) you're looking at about 115 nits. That is about the same that you'll get with a 120" CLR 0.6 gain screen with 102 nits (141 nits w/0.8 or ~17 nits per gain point) *The difference is your black floor is 50% higher to start with *on your 155"/1.1 screen and unless you live in a black velvet room, your non CLR/ALR screen not is handling any of the reflections, *washing out the contrast* you could have; you're certainly *not getting close to the 3000+:1 *that you could have.


----------



## mcusman2012

Remy.Alexander said:


> I just googled it and came up with this- probably it- and good god thats a lot of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandview PE-L120DY3 Dynamique UST Ambient Light Rejecting Screen-120"(58.8x104.6)-16:9-0.4 Gain - Grandview GV-PE-L120DY3
> 
> 
> Buy your Grandview GV-PE-L120DY3(R2) 120" projector screen from ProjectorScreen.com. This screen is Wall Mounted and Ultra Short Throw, ideal for home theaters, residential and other projection setups. Find expert support and the best deals anywhere online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


The ALR screen price is about same as xiaomi C2. I think ill go with CLR PET crystal XY screens(chinese). Its becoming an expensive package already.


----------



## lattiboy

mcusman2012 said:


> The ALR screen price is about same as xiaomi C2. I think ill go with CLR PET crystal XY screens(chinese). Its becoming an expensive package already.


If I hadn’t gotten the Hisense / Elite Screens screen for cheap because of the package deal, I would totally get an XY or Fengmi one for 1/3 the price. I believe it’s literally the same material used in the more expensive US models.


----------



## DeanM3

lattiboy said:


> If I hadn’t gotten the Hisense / Elite Screens screen for cheap because of the package deal, I would totally get an XY or Fengmi one for 1/3 the price. I believe it’s literally the same material used in the more expensive US models.


I'll have a sample of the XY to compare directly to the Elite Screens CLR next week.


----------



## humax

They have several demos of their different screen materials on YouTube.

XY Screens 5 kinds of ALR Fabrics Comparison: Fresnel, PET Crystal, PET Crystal HG, PET Grid, GF1 - YouTube

Different UST ALR PET Crystal Screens Comparison | Send Inquiry to: [email protected] - YouTube

XYSCREEN ALR Black Crystal Zero Edge Projection Screen - YouTube


I believe the black crystal and the Fresnel are their most contrasty screens, but they come with a price increase.


----------



## lattiboy

Watched Pacific Rim last night and Patton tonight. Pacific Rim is awesome stupidity and looks incredible, and Patton is an fantastic movie that’s been kind of forgotten.

It’s a great, weird extremely Kubric-influenced movie. Lots of strange Dutch angles and absolutely beautiful cinematography. Probably one of the greatest acting performances of all time from George C Scott with really great writing. Highly recommended!

(I’m having a very hard time with color and contrast in my photos. Both are excellent in person, but something is lost when I try and process them. Also, my rear pot lights are on low for all of these pictures.)


----------



## Garage Battle

lattiboy said:


> 3222945[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3222948
> 
> View attachment 3222947



newer iphones just blow out colors like crazy. took some pics during a christmas boat parade and it looks just like your pics.


----------



## mcusman2012

humax said:


> They have several demos of their different screen materials on YouTube.
> 
> XY Screens 5 kinds of ALR Fabrics Comparison: Fresnel, PET Crystal, PET Crystal HG, PET Grid, GF1 - YouTube
> 
> Different UST ALR PET Crystal Screens Comparison | Send Inquiry to: [email protected] - YouTube
> 
> XYSCREEN ALR Black Crystal Zero Edge Projection Screen - YouTube
> 
> 
> I believe the black crystal and the Fresnel are their most contrasty screens, but they come with a price increase.


In XY screens The PET crystal is the best i heard with contrast and color and low gain for UST. Specifically PET crystal 1 ( with white from top view and black from bottom view) is specifically for ULTRA short throw and has CLR ability. PET crystal 2 and others are ALR and for short and long throw projectors. Fresnel on the other hand is limited to 100inch size and more gain 1.2. Also fesnel has ALR ability from 3 sides (top left and right) but less contrast as compared to PET crystal. XY have only RIGID FRESNEL. It means its a non foldable heavy GLASS weighing 170KG and it comes in a big wooden box of 130inches. A slight jerk and it breaks like a TV glass. Its non portable and does not ship to many countries due to logistics issues. I emailed and confirmed from XY screens about this as well. The best option is PET CRYSTAL.


----------



## humax

mcusman2012 said:


> Fresnel on the other hand is limited to 100inch size and more gain 1.2. Also fesnel has ALR ability from 3 sides (top left and right) but less contrast as compared to PET crystal.


AFAIK, Fresnel is the best for daylight viewing and TV-like effect in the image. Its main disadvantages is 100" standard size like you said and that it comes pre-assembled. The Black Crystal type is the best for home theater viewing and has the highest light rejection capability.


----------



## PsiPr0

Garage Battle said:


> newer iphones just blow out colors like crazy. took some pics during a christmas boat parade and it looks just like your pics.


You mean like when you don't wait for the camera to take the picture? Usually when I take pictures with my iPhone I have to wait like 7 seconds and I get a countdown in the upper left corner letting me know it's counting down before it actually takes the photo, but when the countdown finishes and it takes the photo, the photo looks AMAZING...not blown out.


----------



## smugma392

Hey Lattiboy, would you mind giving me some measurements? You're doing a 100" screen correct?

1. What is the distance from the closest edge of the projector to the screen? site online says 20 cm but I'd like to know for sure.

2. More important, what is the vertical offset? from top of the projector to the bottom of the image?

Would greatly appreciate it, thanks! I'm still waiting on mine, hasn't even shipped yet, but my screen is almost here. Kind of getting annoyed with this alibaba vendor.

I believe I've figured how to I'm going to handle my center speaker in a great way to still get perfect imaging. Also adding in 4 speaker Atmos, so needless to say I am quite excited to get this all completed!


----------



## humax

Gregory has just posted a short comparison clip between the C2 and the Hisense Tri-Chroma. The latter does have the edge in color, but the more than double contrast of the Xiaomi is also clearly demonstrated, especially in the black bars.

Xiaomi laser cinéma 2 versus DLP UST triple laser - YouTube


----------



## mcusman2012

humax said:


> AFAIK, Fresnel is the best for daylight viewing and TV-like effect in the image. Its main disadvantages is 100" standard size like you said and that it comes pre-assembled. The Black Crystal type is the best for home theater viewing and has the highest light rejection capability.











Lenticular Projector Screen Vs. Fresnel Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throws


Which type of ambient light rejecting screen should you get? To get the absolute best picture from an ultra short throw projector, even in a room with ambient light, you need to get a projection screen specifically made for UST projectors (aka...




www.projectorscreen.com




After reading this review i think ill go with PET crytal. Need a flexible rollable screen when shifting home. Also xy screen support person also said that PET crystal would be best. Very few people have fresnel. Also it cant be shipped to my country due to logistic issues(200kg weight)


----------



## humax

mcusman2012 said:


> After reading this review i think ill go with PET crytal. Need a flexible rollable screen when shifting home. Also xy screen support person also said that PET crystal would be best. Very few people have fresnel. Also it cant be shipped to my country due to logistic issues(200kg weight)




You are right. Very few people have a Fresnel screen. Heavy, pre-assembled, limited in size and expensive. It is, however, the best choice if you want a flat panel image from your projector. Black Crystal is the best material for user assembled screens.

xyscreen Fresnel, PET Crystal, PET Crystal HG comparison - YouTube 

XY Screens Fresnel ALR Projector Screen 100 inch for UST Projector - YouTube


----------



## lattiboy

smugma392 said:


> Hey Lattiboy, would you mind giving me some measurements? You're doing a 100" screen correct?
> 
> 1. What is the distance from the closest edge of the projector to the screen? site online says 20 cm but I'd like to know for sure.
> 
> 2. More important, what is the vertical offset? from top of the projector to the bottom of the image?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate it, thanks! I'm still waiting on mine, hasn't even shipped yet, but my screen is almost here. Kind of getting annoyed with this alibaba vendor.
> 
> I believe I've figured how to I'm going to handle my center speaker in a great way to still get perfect imaging. Also adding in 4 speaker Atmos, so needless to say I am quite excited to get this all completed!


doing a 120” screen and I’m a little under 10”, so that 20cm should be right for a 100” screen. Vertical offset was about 15-16”. Sorry, I have the T1 setup now and probably won’t be swapping for a few days, so can’t confirm.


----------



## jakechoy

humax said:


> Gregory has just posted a short comparison clip between the C2 and the Hisense Tri-Chroma. The latter does have the edge in color, but the more than double contrast of the Xiaomi is also clearly demonstrated, especially in the black bars.
> 
> Xiaomi laser cinéma 2 versus DLP UST triple laser - YouTube


shows not all tri lasers are built the same.


----------



## mcusman2012

jakechoy said:


> shows not all tri lasers are built the same.


Seems like Hisense colors are slightly pinkish and not displaying correctly. T shirt is white i suppose . Also xiaomi true color depiction and contrast is very clear and good.


----------



## Ricoflashback

humax said:


> You are right. Very few people have a Fresnel screen. Heavy, pre-assembled, limited in size and expensive. It is, however, the best choice if you want a flat panel image from your projector. Black Crystal is the best material for user assembled screens.
> 
> xyscreen Fresnel, PET Crystal, PET Crystal HG comparison - YouTube
> 
> XY Screens Fresnel ALR Projector Screen 100 inch for UST Projector - YouTube


My understanding is that a Fresnel screen will have the "halo" effect with light on your ceiling. Not with the lenticular screen. In the states, the Grandview Dynamique is the best bang for a buck, lenticular UST ALR screen. The Screen Innovations Zero Edge Pro is one of the high end UST ALR screens.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Also - is this the same projector without Dolby Vision but using the same technology?






AURA - 4K Ultra Short Throw Laser Projector


Using innovative Ultra-Short Throw technology and industry leading 4K UHD resolution, AURA provides an immersive cinematic experience in the comfort of your own home.




us.xgimi.com


----------



## barth2k

jakechoy said:


> View attachment 3206469
> 
> View attachment 3206468
> 
> 
> I don't know how to take a good pic with the mobile. But u can get the gist of a crappy wall showing very good details and color/contrast


Are you just projecting on a plain white wall with a black border taped around the "screen"?


----------



## humax

Ricoflashback said:


> My understanding is that a Fresnel screen will have the "halo" effect with light on your ceiling. Not with the lenticular screen. In the states, the Grandview Dynamique is the best bang for a buck, lenticular UST ALR screen. The Screen Innovations Zero Edge Pro is one of the high end UST ALR screens.




I believe you are referring to the Fresnel that comes bundled with Hisense models, not the XY we are talking about. Anyway, my point is a Fresnel seems to give the best flat panel effect. Here is the Hisense in a German showroom. Looks very vibrant and dynamic to me. I have read other users reporting the halo thing though.

100" Hisense B12 Hardpanel Fresnel UST Screen ALR CLR - Heimkino-Leinwand für LaserTV - YouTube


----------



## humax

Ricoflashback said:


> Also - is this the same projector without Dolby Vision but using the same technology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AURA - 4K Ultra Short Throw Laser Projector
> 
> 
> Using innovative Ultra-Short Throw technology and industry leading 4K UHD resolution, AURA provides an immersive cinematic experience in the comfort of your own home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.xgimi.com



Apart from not having DV, this model does not hit peak ALPD contrast numbers like the reference Xiaomi/Fengmi machines.


----------



## Ricoflashback

humax said:


> I believe you are referring to the Fresnel that comes bundled with Hisense models, not the XY we are talking about. Anyway, my point is a Fresnel seems to give the best flat panel effect. Here is the Hisense in a German showroom. Looks very vibrant and dynamic to me. I have read other users reporting the halo thing though.
> 
> 100" Hisense B12 Hardpanel Fresnel UST Screen ALR CLR - Heimkino-Leinwand für LaserTV - YouTube


Thanks. I'd really caution folks on fresnel screens because there are extended reports of the "halo effect," which is quite distracting. Here's a write up by Brian at projectorscreen.com It's an excellent company here in the states and very good advice.









Lenticular Projector Screen Vs. Fresnel Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throws


Which type of ambient light rejecting screen should you get? To get the absolute best picture from an ultra short throw projector, even in a room with ambient light, you need to get a projection screen specifically made for UST projectors (aka...




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## mcusman2012

Ricoflashback said:


> Thanks. I'd really caution folks on fresnel screens because there are extended reports of the "halo effect," which is quite distracting. Here's a write up by Brian at projectorscreen.com It's an excellent company here in the states and very good advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenticular Projector Screen Vs. Fresnel Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throws
> 
> 
> Which type of ambient light rejecting screen should you get? To get the absolute best picture from an ultra short throw projector, even in a room with ambient light, you need to get a projection screen specifically made for UST projectors (aka...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


Yes. I shared this review in this thread few replies above. Fresnel screen is a very heavy screen with disadvantages and transport risks. Those who have bought have complains of halo effect. Non of the companies ship to my country. Also size is limited to 100inch and contrast is also not that good in different reviews due to manufacturing faults because of its rare use. This review clearly says to go for lenticular screens for UST in summary. If we have to hang an expensive 200kg glass panel of fresnel on our wall for the projector then its better to buy a similar size QLED TV in my opinion.


----------



## humax

mcusman2012 said:


> If we have to hang an expensive 200kg glass panel of fresnel on our wall for the projector then its better to buy a similar size QLED TV in my opinion.



Although we are off topic, the Hisense Fresnel is specked at 30.5kg. The XY must be around the same weight.









Hisense 100" Hardscreen B12 Fresnel ALR CLR Panel für UST Projektor


Hisense 100" Hardpanel-Screen B12 mit Fresnelstruktur, für UST-Beamer im Heimkino B12 steht für die 100" Hardscreen mit Fresnel-Oberfläche - die Bilddiagonale misst 254 cm. Die ALR -/ CLR -Rahmenbildwand kommt von Werk aus,...




www.beamer24.de


----------



## mcusman2012

humax said:


> Although we are off topic, the Hisense Fresnel is specked at 30.5kg. The XY must be around the same weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense 100" Hardscreen B12 Fresnel ALR CLR Panel für UST Projektor
> 
> 
> Hisense 100" Hardpanel-Screen B12 mit Fresnelstruktur, für UST-Beamer im Heimkino B12 steht für die 100" Hardscreen mit Fresnel-Oberfläche - die Bilddiagonale misst 254 cm. Die ALR -/ CLR -Rahmenbildwand kommt von Werk aus,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beamer24.de


The sales representative from XY says otherwise. I inquired about it directly and this is the reply i got from them. Thats why staying away from 175kg fresnel. Keeping in view their dubious nature, limited size, expensive, risky transport, rare use and rare reviews, i have ordered pet crystal.


----------



## humax

mcusman2012 said:


> The sales representative from XY says otherwise.



Yes, you are right, it says so in the email. Did they give you a ballpark price for it? It is funny though, 30.5 vs 175kg is crazy. Different quality, design perhaps?


----------



## mcusman2012

humax said:


> Yes, you are right, it says so in the email. Did they give you a ballpark price for it? It is funny though, 30.5 vs 175kg is crazy. Different quality, design perhaps?


Yes may be due to quality differences, glass thickness differences and wooden carton packing the final weight is more. No didnt give any price but they gave their official Aliexpress store link to buy online.
AED 2,424.18 | XYSCREEN Fresnel Projection Screen UST ALR Projector Screen Fixed Frame Zero Edge 100 inch








660.0US $ |Xyscreen Fresnel Projection Screen Ust Alr Projector Screen Fixed Frame Zero Edge 100 Inch - Projection Screens - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Screen is 700usd but shipping is 10,000usd. Its crazy logistics/import charges. Its huge waste of money i think. Better to buy samsung QLED than this screen. PET crystal 120 is more expensive than fresnel but shipping is very cheap to my country. See the screenshot of aliexpress cart below.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

The Hisense is a soft fresnel screen. XY is hard. I've only heard of haloing on the hisense soft fresnel screen. Fengmi has a soft fresnel screen that is magnetic. There are others, but most are high gain screens.


----------



## [email protected]

mcusman2012 said:


> Seems like Hisense colors are slightly pinkish and not displaying correctly. T shirt is white i suppose . Also xiaomi true color depiction and contrast is very clear and good.
> View attachment 3224073


Also, look at the difference in sharpness/clarity. This shows up throughout but look particularly at the scene from Jolt when she walks into the house, look at the detail of the bricks. A combination of resolution and contrast makes them appear super crisp and clear with the Xiaomi yet the same wall is fuzzy with the Hisense. The Xiaomi C2 is the clear winner on every measure.


----------



## smugma392

been waiting on my chinese shipper on alibaba to ship it for 11 days now. Been going back and forth on some BS. How do ya'll get these projectors shipped to you so easily? I imagine the chip shortage is hitting these projectors and none of them are honest about it.


----------



## mcusman2012

Casey_Bryson said:


> The Hisense is a soft fresnel screen. XY is hard. I've only heard of haloing on the hisense soft fresnel screen. Fengmi has a soft fresnel screen that is magnetic. There are others, but most are high gain screens.


Was about to say the same after online research. Seems SOFT(magnetic) rollable fresnel is the new technology but its only for long throw pj(again size limit 100 )and has high gain as per design. Also they are having Halo effect with UST PJ. In all online reviews lenticular screens are best with UST. No where i found fresnel to be superior overall. See this link for rollable and hard fresnel company.





Projection Screen - CHANGHONG CHiQ Laser Display - UK


UST Projector ALR ScreenScreen MattersScreens are much more important for UST than traditional projectors due to the fact that the projector is so close to the projector, any tiny curve ...




www.changhong.co.uk




Also i found this comparison on xy screens.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Here's the Fengmi f2 , soft fresnel for UST's









[US$799.99 50% OFF] FENGMI Formovie Fabulus F2 Flexible Fresnel Anti-light Screen 100 Inches 60° Wide Viewing Angle Grey Home Audio & Video from Consumer Electronics on banggood.com


FENGMI Formovie Fabulus F2 Flexible Fresnel Anti-light Screen 100 Inches 60° Wide Viewing Angle Grey




usa-m.banggood.com


----------



## mcusman2012

Casey_Bryson said:


> Here's the Fengmi f2 , soft fresnel for UST's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [US$799.99 50% OFF] FENGMI Formovie Fabulus F2 Flexible Fresnel Anti-light Screen 100 Inches 60° Wide Viewing Angle Grey Home Audio & Video from Consumer Electronics on banggood.com
> 
> 
> FENGMI Formovie Fabulus F2 Flexible Fresnel Anti-light Screen 100 Inches 60° Wide Viewing Angle Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa-m.banggood.com


Yes. Apparantly Guanfeng company is making all these screens and distributing it to hisense, wemax, fegmi and other companies. See this news of about world 1st flexible fresnel. It removes many draw backs of hard fresnel(ghosting,side reflection,narrow view angle,non-rollable,non-portable) and still maintaining its advantages. FABULOUS100 by appotronics( fixed frame and electric retractable version). Has anyone been using this and can confirm its advantages?



https://c.mi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3435625&aid=6816578&from=album&page=1



Many companies are selling this but size is again limited to 100inch This is aliexpress buying link of this screen.
AED 3,788.92 18%OFF | 100'' 8K 3D ALR 96% Ambient Light Obscuration Flexible Soft Fresnel Flat Screen Fixed Wall Mounting For Short Throw Projector








754.8US $ 40% OFF|100'' 8k 3d Alr 96% Ambient Light Obscuration Flexible Soft Fresnel Flat Screen Fixed Wall Mounting For Short Throw Projector - Projection Screens - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ricoflashback

mcusman2012 said:


> Yes. Apparantly Guanfeng company is making all these screens and distributing it to hisense, wemax, fegmi and other companies. See this news of about world 1st flexible fresnel. It removes many draw backs of hard fresnel(ghosting,side reflection,narrow view angle,non-rollable,non-portable) and still maintaining its advantages. FABULOUS100 by appotronics( fixed frame and electric retractable version). Has anyone been using this and can confirm its advantages?
> 
> 
> 
> https://c.mi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3435625&aid=6816578&from=album&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Many companies are selling this but size is again limited to 100inch This is aliexpress buying link of this screen.
> AED 3,788.92 18%OFF | 100'' 8K 3D ALR 96% Ambient Light Obscuration Flexible Soft Fresnel Flat Screen Fixed Wall Mounting For Short Throw Projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 754.8US $ 40% OFF|100'' 8k 3d Alr 96% Ambient Light Obscuration Flexible Soft Fresnel Flat Screen Fixed Wall Mounting For Short Throw Projector - Projection Screens - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com


So the material doesn't harden up over time? I still don't see the advantages over a lenticular screen.


----------



## mcusman2012

Ricoflashback said:


> So the material doesn't harden up over time? I still don't see the advantages over a lenticular screen.


No it doesn't hardened over time. No mention of it. It can be reassembled. It has high gain as compared to lenticular screens >1, and so better colors. Its display properties are same as hard glass fresnel. Also its rejection is better from left and right side as well(due to circle lines), not just from above like lenticular screens. (See my previous reply sharing pic of PET vs fresnel). The only thing strange is that all few companies that are selling this soft fresnel over the world are fixed to 100inch. Which probably means that the production factory is only one distributing these screens. I have asked for comparison videos from the sellers. Lets see.


----------



## Ricoflashback

mcusman2012 said:


> No it doesn't hardened over time. No mention of it. It can be reassembled. It has high gain as compared to lenticular screens >1, and so better colors. Its display properties are same as hard glass fresnel. Also its rejection is better from left and right side as well(due to circle lines), not just from above like lenticular screens. (See my previous reply sharing pic of PET vs fresnel). The only thing strange is that all few companies that are selling this soft fresnel over the world are fixed to 100inch. Which probably means that the production factory is only one distributing these screens. I have asked for comparison videos from the sellers. Lets see.


High gain isn’t necessarily a good thing or better colors. Especially if you have a high lumen output UST projector to begin with. Or, for night viewing. I’m open to any improvements. I wonder if any of the U.S. companies like Brian at projectorscreen.com will have any. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mcusman2012 said:


> Yes. Apparantly Guanfeng company is making all these screens and distributing it to hisense, wemax, fegmi and other companies. See this news of about world 1st flexible fresnel. It removes many draw backs of hard fresnel(ghosting,side reflection,narrow view angle,non-rollable,non-portable) and still maintaining its advantages. FABULOUS100 by appotronics( fixed frame and electric retractable version). Has anyone been using this and can confirm its advantages?
> 
> 
> 
> https://c.mi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3435625&aid=6816578&from=album&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Many companies are selling this but size is again limited to 100inch This is aliexpress buying link of this screen.
> AED 3,788.92 18%OFF | 100'' 8K 3D ALR 96% Ambient Light Obscuration Flexible Soft Fresnel Flat Screen Fixed Wall Mounting For Short Throw Projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 754.8US $ 40% OFF|100'' 8k 3d Alr 96% Ambient Light Obscuration Flexible Soft Fresnel Flat Screen Fixed Wall Mounting For Short Throw Projector - Projection Screens - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com


I've seen a 120" and 1.2 or 2.0 gain. I forget the name sorry, but they came out within the last year or so. It seems like the soft screens don't handle reflection as well as PET lenticular though: 80% versus 92%+, but still decent and good if you need higher gain for daytime use


----------



## ngcoolman

Casey_Bryson said:


> Here's the Fengmi f2 , soft fresnel for UST's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [US$799.99 50% OFF] FENGMI Formovie Fabulus F2 Flexible Fresnel Anti-light Screen 100 Inches 60° Wide Viewing Angle Grey Home Audio & Video from Consumer Electronics on banggood.com
> 
> 
> FENGMI Formovie Fabulus F2 Flexible Fresnel Anti-light Screen 100 Inches 60° Wide Viewing Angle Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa-m.banggood.com


I got this screen for my Fengmi T1. It has a relatively high gain at 0.9-1, making it a good option if you plan to view with ambient light. However, the black will not be as deep when compared to a 0.6 PET screen. Also, fresnel screen will have halo effect. I can ignore it after a while but it is noticeable.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

ngcoolman said:


> I got this screen for my Fengmi T1. It has a relatively high gain at 0.9-1, making it a good option if you plan to view with ambient light. However, the black will not be as deep when compared to a 0.6 PET screen. Also, fresnel screen will have halo effect. I can ignore it after a while but it is noticeable.


Well now. That's two soft fresnel screens (this and hisense) that have confirmed halo effects.


----------



## mcusman2012

Casey_Bryson said:


> Well now. That's two soft fresnel screens (this and hisense) that have confirmed halo effects.


Hmm. It means my doubt was right. The only factory making this soft fresnel is Guangfeng in China as per news. Its FABULOUS100 with ALPHA technology. And its distributing all these to everyone. I have also asked XY screens to comment on their reviews since they dont make this. And they also dont keep these screens(dispite a top Chinese company). This is the video shared by other aliexpress store comparing soft fresnel and PET. Pet is on floor.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

smugma392 said:


> been waiting on my chinese shipper on alibaba to ship it for 11 days now. Been going back and forth on some BS. How do ya'll get these projectors shipped to you so easily? I imagine the chip shortage is hitting these projectors and none of them are honest about it.


This right here- waiting for insight to your problem. I haven't ordered mine yet- Should have a list of suppliers that people already have gotten theirs from with good experience.


----------



## jakechoy

Was watching Copshop on Netflix. Its only regular HD (no 4K etc) and decided to take some screenshot on how gorgeous 1080HD looks on the C2 since everyone is so focused on 4K UHD and DV...hehe...when alot of content are still 1080HD.

p.s. i've yet to get the vividstorm screen..this is still projecting on my crappy white wall (Snow White paint - The hexadecimal color code *#f9f3e3* is a very light shade of *yellow*. In the RGB color model #f9f3e3 is comprised of 97.65% red, 95.29% green and 89.02% blue. In the HSL color space #f9f3e3 has a hue of 44° (degrees), 65% saturation and 93% lightness. This color has an approximate wavelength of 574.93 nm.)


----------



## mcusman2012

Will be receiving c2 next month. Order confirmed. It became short due to rapid sales i think. Will upload pics when I setup with xy ALR screen.


jakechoy said:


> Was watching Copshop on Netflix. Its only regular HD (no 4K etc) and decided to take some screenshot on how gorgeous 1080HD looks on the C2 since everyone is so focused on 4K UHD and DV...hehe...when alot of content are still 1080HD.
> 
> p.s. i've yet to get the vividstorm screen..this is still projecting on my crappy white wall (Snow White paint - The hexadecimal color code *#f9f3e3* is a very light shade of *yellow*. In the RGB color model #f9f3e3 is comprised of 97.65% red, 95.29% green and 89.02% blue. In the HSL color space #f9f3e3 has a hue of 44° (degrees), 65% saturation and 93% lightness. This color has an approximate wavelength of 574.93 nm.)
> 
> View attachment 3229262
> 
> View attachment 3229263
> 
> View attachment 3229261


Very nice color accuracy. Love to see memc with dolby vision. Only reason to buy it, is because of accurate dolby colors. Already have optoma UHD51A. Lets see the improvement.


----------



## indieke2

I waited too long to order this. I waited for the impressions of the French reviewer of the T1. He prefers by far the C 2. as I sold my Fengmi C 2 weeks ago, that is another wait for me....


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I waited too long to order this. I waited for the impressions of the French reviewer of the T1. He prefers by far the C 2. as I sold my Fengmi C 2 weeks ago, that is another wait for me....


why did u get rid of the Fengmi C2?

As for Gregory's preference; that's interesting - I've seen the T1 in a demo thought the T1 was slightly better in the brightness and color-pop areas vs the Xiaomi C2. But not enough for me to switch out my Xiaomi for the Fengmi. DV on the Xiaomi has been amazing. Can't go back to my S1 (sold it the next day after I had the C2 up and running)


----------



## indieke2

jakechoy said:


> why did u get rid of the Fengmi C2?
> 
> As for Gregory's preference; that's interesting - I've seen the T1 in a demo thought the T1 was slightly better in the brightness and color-pop areas vs the Xiaomi C2. But not enough for me to switch out my Xiaomi for the Fengmi. DV on the Xiaomi has been amazing. Can't go back to my S1 (sold it the next day after I had the C2 up and running)


HDR was problematic. With internal player horrible, and with other sources hit and miss. Never balanced to HDR like the Xiaomi C 2 does.


----------



## mcusman2012

After reading gregory comments i am glad that i picked the right choice. Even T1 HDR needs working? I am very choosy of color accuracy and they should work out of the box. Whats the fun of T1 DV and HDR if its not accurate and needs working?These chinese projectors selling candy was only DV. If they dont do it accurately then their DV liscence is at stake. I pulled the trigger early on c2 but im glad that i did.


----------



## monakh

I find it interesting that we are having this discussion on screen types. It's almost a resurgence. When we first started seeing the ALPD Chinese PJs (I have the Xiaomi 4K Batman here in the Middle East and I also owned the Bomaker 4K for a while), this was discussed quite a bit. It was effectively agreed (more or less) that an ALR screen is required. I personally struggled with whom to purchase from, XY or (in my case) Azure. 

Here's a great thread on this. It's longish but worth reading. Here's another on acquisition from Ali Baba. In retrospect, I should have gone with XY. Though the fabric is the same, the frame from XY is of much higher quality (people have done weight comparisons of both). Fresnel was also discussed a few years back and pretty much dismissed for the same reasons that have been mentioned above.

Usman sahib, Pakistan customs will suck your blood dry, so I recommend you go with XY's Pet Crystal as it will be much lighter. XY should also be able to invoice it according to your needs and there may be cheaper shipping via ground transportation due to the fact that both countries border each other. Though that's unlikely given the pandemic situation in both countries.


----------



## mcusman2012

monakh said:


> I find it interesting that we are having this discussion on screen types. It's almost a resurgence. When we first started seeing the ALPD Chinese PJs (I have the Xiaomi 4K Batman here in the Middle East and I also owned the Bomaker 4K for a while), this was discussed quite a bit. It was effectively agreed (more or less) that an ALR screen is required. I personally struggled with whom to purchase from, XY or (in my case) Azure.
> 
> Here's a great thread on this. It's longish but worth reading. Here's another on acquisition from Ali Baba. In retrospect, I should have gone with XY. Though the fabric is the same, the frame from XY is of much higher quality (people have done weight comparisons of both). Fresnel was also discussed a few years back and pretty much dismissed for the same reasons that have been mentioned above.
> 
> Usman sahib, Pakistan customs will suck your blood dry, so I recommend you go with XY's Pet Crystal as it will be much lighter. XY should also be able to invoice it according to your needs and there may be cheaper shipping via ground transportation due to the fact that both countries border each other. Though that's unlikely given the pandemic situation in both countries.


Thank you for good suggestion. Lets see how will c2 look with xy pet crystal.


----------



## aerodynamics

If adjustments are made while in "game mode", the projector switches to "custom" but does it still keep the low input lag?


----------



## jakechoy

Totally forgot someone asked to test some Netflix DV scenes on the red bias.

For Witcher there's no red issue in DV mode. Pardon the crappy phone camera pic but you get the idea.


----------



## jakechoy

And Silent Sea shows that its not a T1 red issue. The red tint can be seen on the C2 and regular TV, the creators had the scenes with the red focus. These are crappy phone camera pics of C2 in DV mode.


----------



## indieke2

Wait till the Gregory review. He not seems to like the T 1 projector as much as some do here...


----------



## shanedowley

Have had the Xiaomi C2 for a few weeks now and overall am pleased with it. However I am experiencing what looks to be a concerning bug. I've updated the device to the latest firmware. The issue is: Following a period of use and then inactivity, the HDMI EDID exchange/handshake between the C2 and source gets corrupted, locks and doesn’t release, resulting in either a blank screen or continual connection time-out and projector reverting back to home menu. 
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jakechoy

shanedowley said:


> Have had the Xiaomi C2 for a few weeks now and overall am pleased with it. However I am experiencing what looks to be a concerning bug. I've updated the device to the latest firmware. The issue is: Following a period of use and then inactivity, the HDMI EDID exchange/handshake between the C2 and source gets corrupted, locks and doesn’t release, resulting in either a blank screen or continual connection time-out and projector reverting back to home menu.
> Anyone else experiencing this?


1. Which version of the firmware are you running?
2. How and what are you connecting to the C2?
(e.g., my NVIDIA Shield Pro, Laptop are HMDI via passthru to the LG SL10YG Sound Bar to the C2)

My only issue is when I use the Xiaomi Remote to get to the submenu but instead pressing it too long caused it to go to the main menu; thus causing my NVIDIA shield and soundbar to go into standby. This is fixed by selecting HDMI 1 and it instantly starts up the NVDIA again and started from the content last viewed.


----------



## shanedowley

jakechoy said:


> 1. Which version of the firmware are you running?
> 2. How and what are you connecting to the C2?
> (e.g., my NVIDIA Shield Pro, Laptop are HMDI via passthru to the LG SL10YG Sound Bar to the C2)
> 
> My only issue is when I use the Xiaomi Remote to get to the submenu but instead pressing it too long caused it to go to the main menu; thus causing my NVIDIA shield and soundbar to go into standby. This is fixed by selecting HDMI 1 and it instantly starts up the NVDIA again and started from the content last viewed.












I'm using just two HDMI sources: an AppleTV (5th gen) and Panasonic UB9000 player, each connected to the HDMI 1 and 2 inputs of my Sony HT-A7000 soundbar. The HDMI out of the soundbar is connected to HDMI1 input of the C2. I've tried HDMI inputs 2 and 3 of the C2 and get same behaviour. I've also tried swapping out the soundbar as the HDMI switch and replacing it with my HD Fury Vertex2, using the Vertex2 as the HDMI source switch. Same behaviour there too.


----------



## mcusman2012

shanedowley said:


> Have had the Xiaomi C2 for a few weeks now and overall am pleased with it. However I am experiencing what looks to be a concerning bug. I've updated the device to the latest firmware. The issue is: Following a period of use and then inactivity, the HDMI EDID exchange/handshake between the C2 and source gets corrupted, locks and doesn’t release, resulting in either a blank screen or continual connection time-out and projector reverting back to home menu.
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Xiaomi c2 already getting firmware updates? Good to hear. By the way how can we report the firmware bugs to Xiaomi PJ developers? Is there any website? Any good customer service contact?


----------



## shanedowley

Just seen someone over on the Fengmi T1 thread post an email address [email protected] 
I’m going to try that as Xiaomi and Fengmi are effectively the same company.


----------



## jakechoy

shanedowley said:


> View attachment 3233242
> 
> 
> I'm using just two HDMI sources: an AppleTV (5th gen) and Panasonic UB9000 player, each connected to the HDMI 1 and 2 inputs of my Sony HT-A7000 soundbar. The HDMI out of the soundbar is connected to HDMI1 input of the C2. I've tried HDMI inputs 2 and 3 of the C2 and get same behaviour. I've also tried swapping out the soundbar as the HDMI switch and replacing it with my HD Fury Vertex2, using the Vertex2 as the HDMI source switch. Same behaviour there too.


same firmware - but not having any issues. Maybe a HDMI cable issue?


----------



## shanedowley

jakechoy said:


> same firmware - but not having any issues. Maybe a HDMI cable issue?


Out of interest, what length of HDMI cables are you using? I've heard it's recommended to use HDMI cables of 2 metres (6 feet) or more in length.


----------



## jakechoy

shanedowley said:


> Out of interest, what length of HDMI cables are you using? I've heard it's recommended to use HDMI cables of 2 metres (6 feet) or more in length.


1M HDMI 2.1 and 2.0 cables. The LG soundbar is right next to the Xiaomi and same cables from Nvidia Shield to LG soundbar.


----------



## shanedowley

jakechoy said:


> 1M HDMI 2.1 and 2.0 cables. The LG soundbar is right next to the Xiaomi and same cables from Nvidia Shield to LG soundbar.


Ok. Thanks. That’s good to know. My set up is similar to yours. I use 1.5M HDMI2.1 and 2.0 cables connected between the Projector, Soundbar (Sony HT A7000), Panasonic Blu-ray player and Apple TV.


----------



## jakechoy

shanedowley said:


> Ok. Thanks. That’s good to know. My set up is similar to yours. I use 1.5M HDMI2.1 and 2.0 cables connected between the Projector, Soundbar (Sony HT A7000), Panasonic Blu-ray player and Apple TV.


hmm, weird. Did you set the projector to force 2.1? 

I did notice that between 2.0 and 2.1, i get 40+ vs 70+ screen resolution selections on my nvidia shield. very weird.

That said,i didn't really care as long as its 4K with DV/HDR10 mode


----------



## shanedowley

jakechoy said:


> hmm, weird. Did you set the projector to force 2.1?


I’m finding I’m having to manually switch the projector’s HDMI version between 2.0 and 2.1 and Auto to get it to recognise properly the incoming video formats of HDR, DV, SDR.


----------



## jakechoy

shanedowley said:


> I’m finding I’m having to manually switch the projector’s HDMI version between 2.0 and 2.1 and Auto to get it to recognise properly the incoming video formats of HDR, DV, SDR.


I noticed that for me, it usually fixes everything (missing resolutions) when i reboot my nvidia shield. try that with the apple TV and see if it works?


----------



## nwanda

Hi @jakechoy , fellow Sgean here, can you share where you got your C2 from? Thx!


----------



## jakechoy

nwanda said:


> Hi @jakechoy , fellow Sgean here, can you share where you got your C2 from? Thx!


PM if you want details. Can't talk about prices etc on the forum.


----------



## smugma392

It's been a month since I ordered my projector from a vendor on alibaba. They finally 'shipped' it, but now supposedly its sitting in customs over in china right now since everyone basically stopped working because of the new year. Hoping to have it in 2-3 weeks...which will only be about a month after I originally expected it


----------



## Kris404

smugma392 said:


> It's been a month since I ordered my projector from a vendor on alibaba. They finally 'shipped' it, but now supposedly its sitting in customs over in china right now since everyone basically stopped working because of the new year. Hoping to have it in 2-3 weeks...which will only be about a month after I originally expected it


My 'cancelled' Xiaomi C2 order is still not refunded via PayPal after a month even though the vendor failed to ship it.


----------



## indieke2

Kris404 said:


> My 'cancelled' Xiaomi C2 order is still not refunded via PayPal after a month even though the vendor failed to ship it.


You can be happy, you pay in dollars though. I am in Euro zone and the projector costed me 100 dollar more then it should, the conversion of paypal is just theft....


----------



## paluch7

Hey guys, I'm lost. Is this *Fengmi C2* the same as *Xiaomi C2*?


----------



## jakechoy

paluch7 said:


> Hey guys, I'm lost. Is this *Fengmi C2* the same as *Xiaomi C2*?


nope. Xiaomi C2 is the first Dolby Vision projector. Its the dummy-proof DV projector.


----------



## indieke2

paluch7 said:


> Hey guys, I'm lost. Is this *Fengmi C2* the same as *Xiaomi C2*?


The Fengmi is as good in SDR. Is far from same though. It not handle HDR well, and is not DV compatible.

Hardware is as good and a bargain.  But software is never updated, to fix the HDR issue. If only SDR, it would be at his price a bargain .


----------



## smugma392

I'm still waiting on my projector. Ordered on January 7th. Things are 'happening' according to the tracking number (still don't have a delivery ETA on UPS) but I think it's still sitting in a warehouse somewhere in China. I don't even know what 'Online Transporting' means, are they faxing me the projector?  The slowness of this is unbelievable. The $100 'refund' alibaba gives you for late delivery is a joke because it's just coupons to apply to future purchase, not what you've already spent. Anyways, if it ever gets here, I'll post some pictures. I've completely redone my living room, painted, added light control, upgraded to a 9.2 atmos system, got perfect idea for the center speaker problem of these UST's as well. Will be using a $500 PET crystal 100" screen with 0.8gain that I also got from alibaba (not XY) Should be amazing once it's setup.

if someone could mass import these to the states you could make a killing reselling them I imagine.


Online TransportingAbnl08

2022-02-07 13:52:49

SHENZHEN Package has been released from warehouse

2022-01-28 16:43:16

Online Payment success, international tracking number: ******, pending outbound release

2022-01-28 16:20:47

SHENZHEN Package has been screened and confirmed, pending release after payment

2022-01-28 10:50:20

Online ConfirmedAbnl16

2022-01-26 09:25:30


SHENZHEN Package received at warehouse

2022-01-25 10:55:20

Online Order success

2022-01-20 23:10:32

线上 First-mile pickup: pickup success

2022-01-20 10:46:00


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Ok guys, Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 vs Hisense PX1-Pro.

Which one would you choose? It seems that Xiaomi has a more advanced laser tech and better contrast and blacks as well as Dolby Vision support AND costs less? Anything I'm missing here?


----------



## humax

Demetri Zuev said:


> Ok guys, Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 vs Hisense PX1-Pro.
> 
> Which one would you choose? It seems that Xiaomi has a more advanced laser tech and better contrast and blacks as well as Dolby Vision support AND costs less? Anything I'm missing here?




The Hisense is a product from a well known brand and has better colors (wider gamut), UI and calibration potential. Other than that, the Xiaomi is a better machine.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

Anyone care to share the link they used to purchase that wont take 6months to ship? Also USA buyers- please elaborate on your setup. Did you need plug adapter? Alls tuff im reading says 200-240V～2A 50/60Hz


----------



## Demetri Zuev

humax said:


> The Hisense is a product from a well known brand and has better colors (wider gamut), UI and calibration potential. Other than that, the Xiaomi is a better ma


Doesn't seem that Hisense has better colors 






This may be L9G, but they are basically identical with PX1-Pro in terms of color


----------



## smugma392

so my projector got delivered.....back to Shenzhen where it came from! UPS has no idea what's going on. I'm about over it trying to source this projector.


----------



## humax

Demetri Zuev said:


> Doesn't seem that Hisense has better colors



AFAIK, Hisense models can be fully calibrated and Gregory has measured a color coverage of 200.6% of Rec.709 and 147.9% of DCI-P3. Xiaomi C2 measured 111% of Rec.709 and 81.8% of DCI-P3. In real life, the difference will not be as pronounced as the numbers indicate, but it will show with the right material. On the other hand, Hisense models have half the contrast of the C2. If you watch regular blu-rays/HDR, you will be fine with the C2. The fact that Gregory kept this one as his personal unit and has his tri-laser T1 for sale is indicative he currently considers it a reference performance UST projector.


----------



## jakechoy

smugma392 said:


> so my projector got delivered.....back to Shenzhen where it came from! UPS has no idea what's going on. I'm about over it trying to source this projector.


wow..that blows..my aliexpress seller was very helpful. delivered via DHL in 5 days. Post sales comms was good too.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

jakechoy said:


> wow..that blows..my aliexpress seller was very helpful. delivered via DHL in 5 days. Post sales comms was good too.


Can you link the seller please


----------



## jakechoy

sorry - no links and discussion of deals allowed in forum posting. DM if u need info.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

humax said:


> AFAIK, Hisense models can be fully calibrated and Gregory has measured a color coverage of 200.6% of Rec.709 and 147.9% of DCI-P3. Xiaomi C2 measured 111% of Rec.709 and 81.8% of DCI-P3. In real life, the difference will not be as pronounced as the numbers indicate, but it will show with the right material. On the other hand, Hisense models have half the contrast of the C2. If you watch regular blu-rays/HDR, you will be fine with the C2. The fact that Gregory kept this one as his personal unit and has his tri-laser T1 for sale is indicative he currently considers it a reference performance UST projector.


That is indeed true and I do realize that Hisense has wider color capabilities, and I contemplated the numbers several times, however the contrast of C2 was one of the reasons that I went with Xiaomi eventually (ordered one yesterday). Coming from an OLED I just won't be able to stand noticeably greyish blacks. Another point in favor of C2 - there are so many new projectors about to come out in 2022 that it's impossible to guess, which one will end up being superior to others, and to buy an expensive UST now would be too much of a gamble. C2 on the other hand cost me a $1000 less than PX1-Pro and it has official Dolby Vision, that just works out of the box, even though it doesn't have HDMI 2.1, but I'm fine with 4K 60Hz for games. It is an economical solution, and a great one at its' core capabilities, as Gregory's review suggests. This UST is the perfect starter device and we'll see which projector will be worth upgrading to in the coming year.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

smugma392 said:


> so my projector got delivered.....back to Shenzhen where it came from! UPS has no idea what's going on. I'm about over it trying to source this projector.


I'm not sure about US, but in EU this may happen, when there are some inconsistencies with customs, something they don't like about the shipment and they just send it right back without any notice. The issue may not be with the seller, but with customs on your end.


----------



## kapone

Demetri Zuev said:


> even though it doesn't have HDMI 2.1


Incorrect.



jakechoy said:


> Updated the firmware; didn't connect it to the net till today. Was having too much fun 😅
> 
> 2.1 HDMI is there:
> 
> View attachment 3210116


----------



## Demetri Zuev

kapone said:


> Incorrect.


That's great news 

It said on the product page that it only had 2.0b


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> That's great news
> 
> It said on the product page that it only had 2.0b


my take is that Xiaomi/Fengmi are using mostly the same parts bin and s/w other than the laser engine. Similar concept with car production. pay more for better options/engine, but chassis and other parts are re-used across the board.

I used find Audi parts in my Gallardo all the time 

so along the same analogy:

Xiaomi C2 is like the Audi R8 with V8 w/automatic dual clutch; easy to drive, less in your face but better than paying 3 times more for a Bentley (LG/Hisense).

Fengmi T1 is like the Gallardo with V10 and 6 speed; it is the most fun if you are good with 3 pedals and rowing gears.

That said..both have the worst head unit in history....its so bad its not even funny. (basically no CMS, no native netflix apps etc etc)


----------



## Ricoflashback

Does the Xiaomi C2 only come in a white color?


----------



## Brajesh

It only comes in black AFAIK:









The Fengmi C2 comes in white.


----------



## lattiboy

jakechoy said:


> my take is that Xiaomi/Fengmi are using mostly the same parts bin and s/w other than the laser engine. Similar concept with car production. pay more for better options/engine, but chassis and other parts are re-used across the board.
> 
> I used find Audi parts in my Gallardo all the time
> 
> so along the same analogy:
> 
> Xiaomi C2 is like the Audi R8 with V8 w/automatic dual clutch; easy to drive, less in your face but better than paying 3 times more for a Bentley (LG/Hisense).
> 
> Fengmi T1 is like the Gallardo with V10 and 6 speed; it is the most fun if you are good with 3 pedals and rowing gears.
> 
> That said..both have the worst head unit in history....its so bad its not even funny. (basically no CMS, no native netflix apps etc etc)


This is an incredible analogy and I could not agree more.

I just sold my C2 last week and had a moment of weakness last night when I just wanted to watch something, but I had to adjust 7 settings on the T1 to make it look how I wanted. I stared at the spot the C2 had been sitting in for weeks and had a deep pang of regret….. 🥲


----------



## Ricoflashback

Brajesh said:


> It only comes in black AFAIK:
> View attachment 3241067
> 
> 
> The Fengmi C2 comes in white.


That's the Fengmi C2. I get confused with what the thread is about - - the Xiaomi C2, the Xiaomi Fengmi C2 or just the plain Fengmi C2.


----------



## humax

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 test: Gregory's opinion. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr) 

Fengmi Formovie Cinema 2 test: Gregory's opinion. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr) 

Xiaomi is black and has DV. Fengmi came out a few months back without DV and is white. Xiaomi handles HDR properly, Fengmi users have reported a problematic HDR handling. Contrast on the former is 3204:1 and 3479:1 on the latter. This should clear things up a bit.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

So, my C2 is going to arrive in around 45 days, the longest I ever waited for anything shipped. I hope it will be worth the wait 😅


----------



## jakechoy

for those with HBOMax or Disney Plus, I am having a tough time with Antlers (I know its edited/filmed in such a way). Its streaming in Ultra4K HDR10. Anyone with better luck?

Have not been able to get the right settings for the movie to get the right details in this low light / dark movie.

Default Movie Mode:








My own custom settings:


----------



## Remy.Alexander

jakechoy said:


> for those with HBOMax or Disney Plus, I am having a tough time with Antlers (I know its edited/filmed in such a way). Its streaming in Ultra4K HDR10. Anyone with better luck?
> 
> Have not been able to get the right settings for the movie to get the right details in this low light / dark movie.
> 
> Default Movie Mode:
> View attachment 3242635
> 
> My own custom settings:
> View attachment 3242636



If I remember right that is supposed to be dark. Its a dark movie and filmed as such- even there when he goes in after his pops it was a cloudy overcast day Also that scene thats an abandoned mine/factory. - honestly the first image looks correct and good, "custom" looks washed out and blah. 

Just my 2 cents-


----------



## jakechoy

Remy.Alexander said:


> If I remember right that is supposed to be dark. Its a dark movie and filmed as such- even there when he goes in after his pops it was a cloudy overcast day Also that scene thats an abandoned mine/factory. - honestly the first image looks correct and good, "custom" looks washed out and blah.
> 
> Just my 2 cents-




that's what i thought too..the director wanted it to have that depressing look...i watched it in the default Movie mode. Was just wondering if it was a projector HDR10 issue since i didn't catch it in the cinema..

Thanks! This was the only dark scened movie that had me questioning the C2...otherwise..everything else just works in default movie mode


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> Thanks! This was the only dark scened movie that had me questioning the C2...otherwise..everything else just works in default movie mode



Quite honestly, you need OLED contrast to get such scenes looking properly. Even a JVC will have a tiny bit of haze with that one.


----------



## indieke2

I just got the projector. Too soon for conclusions.But just a few small problems.If I use the internal player, then when connected through ARC through my output/ARC of my Denon, I get audio drops, and then de-synchronization. Have high speed HDMI cables, but all same. Also is the sound less powerful, and not in 5.1 . I selected Arc /passthrough on projector, but see no solution.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

jakechoy said:


> for those with HBOMax or Disney Plus, I am having a tough time with Antlers (I know its edited/filmed in such a way). Its streaming in Ultra4K HDR10. Anyone with better luck?
> 
> Have not been able to get the right settings for the movie to get the right details in this low light / dark movie.
> 
> Default Movie Mode:
> View attachment 3242635
> 
> My own custom settings:
> View attachment 3242636


I checked the same scene on my professionally calibrated LG OLED77C9 in HDR10 and it looks like this in terms of shadow detail and overall exposure (the color is shifted on the image, but the phone just can't capture it properly)










There is nothing wrong with C2's rendering of shadows and overall exposure as far as I can see. The fact that it is capable of such black levels is awesome


----------



## jakechoy

oh wow..thanks! much appreciated! this shoot-by-shoot comparison is really eye opening for the C2.

yes, the C2's black and contrast is pretty good. I might just suck it up and shrink to 100" for the vividstorm screen (120" still out of stock).



Demetri Zuev said:


> I checked the same scene on my professionally calibrated LG OLED77C9 and it looks like this in terms of shadow detail and overall exposure (the color is shifted on the image, but the phone just can't capture it properly)
> 
> View attachment 3243555
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with C2's rendering of shadows and overall exposure as far as I can see. The fact that it is capable of such black levels is awesome


----------



## poteck

jakechoy said:


> for those with HBOMax or Disney Plus, I am having a tough time with Antlers (I know its edited/filmed in such a way). Its streaming in Ultra4K HDR10. Anyone with better luck?
> 
> Have not been able to get the right settings for the movie to get the right details in this low light / dark movie.
> 
> Default Movie Mode:
> View attachment 3242635
> 
> My own custom settings:
> View attachment 3242636


Hi,

I bought the same projector Xiaomi cinema 2, and I encountered the same behaviour. Maybe what Remy said is correct, that it is supposed to be that way, but I had test several movies, using my Nvidia shield in HDR mode, and I always get the impression the dark areas are way too dark. For example in the Dune movie(Nvidia shield+HboMax), sometimes when is night I can't even see a thing during that scenes, is like shadows moving in the dark. I'm speaking about the scenes when the doctor poison one of the characters(just to avoid spoilers). Others the details in the shadows are simple not visible. I was in the need to apply several corrections, disable the dynamic image mode, in the top menu, help to reveal some details in the shadows, and applying brightness 54, Contrast 60 and color mode to standard. I prefer the warm color mode, but when I choose that then I lose the details in the shadows. The problem I see is that when you try to correct the problem playing too much with the brightness or contrast is way too sensitive and you start to get too much brightness and is very easy to burn the white zones. Don't know how others don't mention this before.

I want to comment other things that annoy me a bit apart from the dark image that no one mention before.

First, when you choose let say Hdmi2 and you click the menu button on the remote, you have several option on the top menu to change. There are 4 options for brightness mode: View, night, Silent, Office. What I have seen so far is no matter what I choose before every time I change the input source it goes back to Office mode. Is like is not persistent the setup. Then the Silent mode and night mode appears to be the same, at least from image perspective as both looks the same, and I don't get what implies silent mode as the spin of the fan was the same on all modes. office mode and view mode appears to be a bit bright.

About the fan, coming from an Optoma, it is impressive the low noise it emits. There is one thing that is a bit weird, when you hit the power button once it enters "sleep mode" and the laser switch off, but the fan continue to spin and never stop, it only stop the fans if you switch it off totally. I think someone mention that before, is a bit strange I guess is by design.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 - RB+ (Two Lasers?)
Fengmi T1 - RBG (Triple Laser)

Do I have this right? Also - - these projectors look very close in terms of PQ. Both have DV and great black levels. Android system for the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2. Maybe better speakers with the Fengmi T1 (B&W). 

Which would you buy? Or, wait for the international Fengmi T1 in a month or so?


----------



## jakechoy

Ricoflashback said:


> Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 - RB+ (Two Lasers?)
> Fengmi T1 - RBG (Triple Laser)
> 
> Do I have this right? Also - - these projectors look very close in terms of PQ. Both have DV and great black levels. Android system for the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2. Maybe better speakers with the Fengmi T1 (B&W).
> 
> Which would you buy? Or, wait for the international Fengmi T1 in a month or so?


I mentioned it before having demoed both systems.

The T1 is the best choice if want to use the built-in speakers. The audio is amazing coming out from the box..just lacking a little in bass.

I didn't switch to the T1 simply cuz...the C2 was already a massive jump in quality from my older Xiaomi UST. 
I have no regrets with the C2 having been using it daily for at least 4-6 hours every day since prior to Xmas.

If I want a DV UST now..u can't go wrong with either. Disney IMAX enhanced DV content is amazing.

If no rush..wait for the T1 fixes.


----------



## Ricoflashback

jakechoy said:


> I mentioned it before having demoed both systems.
> 
> The T1 is the best choice if want to use the built-in speakers. The audio is amazing coming out from the box..just lacking a little in bass.
> 
> I didn't switch to the T1 simply cuz...the C2 was already a massive jump in quality from my older Xiaomi UST.
> I have no regrets with the C2 having been using it daily for at least 4-6 hours every day since prior to Xmas.
> 
> If I want a DV UST now..u can't go wrong with either. Disney IMAX enhanced DV content is amazing.
> 
> If no rush..wait for the T1 fixes.


Much thanks. I was also trying to gauge the difference between RB+ and RGB - - which I think has to do with the number of lasers. Just trying to get technical clarification. From everything I've read (and like you said) - you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## syaqattaq90

jakechoy said:


> oh wow..thanks! much appreciated! this shoot-by-shoot comparison is really eye opening for the C2.
> 
> yes, the C2's black and contrast is pretty good. I might just suck it up and shrink to 100" for the vividstorm screen (120" still out of stock).


Not sure if I missef it but where did you get your C2?

I'm looking to upgrade my Fengmi 4k i bought from element5.

Tia!


----------



## monakh

indieke2 said:


> I just got the projector. Too soon for conclusions.But just a few small problems.If I use the internal player, then when connected through ARC through my output/ARC of my Denon, I get audio drops, and then de-synchronization. Have high speed HDMI cables, but all same. Also is the sound less powerful, and not in 5.1 . I selected Arc /passthrough on projector, but see no solution.


I wouldn't recommend using the included OS for anything but changing the inputs. Use a Roku or a Fire TV device, or an Nvidia Shield if you can spare the cash.

For audio, I also have a Denon AVR-X4400H and it's a bit of hit or miss on the first few tries with my old Xiaomi 4K PJ. I wish it would just work out of the box like all of my old LG projectors but hey, you're getting good bang for the buck, so these are minor quibbles. Try a different input and play around with disabling and enabling ARC.


----------



## imapfsr

kapone said:


> Previous was Epson 5050UBe in a dedicated theater.
> So glad to hear this...as I was reading all these pages I was hoping for someone who had a 5050UB which of course is an amazing projo. That said a couple of questions if I may.
> Does the native 4k chip make that much difference in the sharpness and clarity of the picture over the Faux-K of the 5050?
> Is the colors as bright and pop as they did on the 5050?
> Lastly, is it worth giving up the lens shift and ability to switch between 2.31:1 and 16x9 with the touch of a button with that lens shift ability of the 5050?
> Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## imapfsr

kapone said:


> Previous was Epson 5050UBe in a dedicated theater. But that was installed in our "old" house, that we recently sold (the home theater was sold with the house). We're renting once again (hopefully not for too long), and I don't want to build a dedicated space in this house. But I still want _a_ theater...  Hence a UST.
> 
> Like I said, I just got the projector today, it's gonna take me some time to get it dialed in, but initial impressions don't look too bad.


So glad to hear this...as I was reading all these pages I was hoping for someone who had a 5050UB which of course is an amazing projo. That said a couple of questions if I may.
Does the native 4k chip make that much difference in the sharpness and clarity of the picture over the Faux-K of the 5050?
Is the colors as bright and pop as they did on the 5050?
Lastly, is it worth giving up the lens shift and ability to switch between 2.31:1 and 16x9 with the touch of a button with that lens shift ability of the 5050?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kapone

imapfsr said:


> Does the native 4k chip make that much difference in the sharpness and clarity of the picture over the Faux-K of the 5050?


For the majority of people, the answer would be no. I have excellent vision, and for _me_, I can certainly a difference in sharpness. "Clarity" is somewhat of a beast, with many different factors affecting it. Now, keep in mind my HT (even if temporary in a rental) is still under construction, and I have not had a chance to actually view the Xiaomi on a properly built spandex screen. I suspect I'm gonna be pleasantly surprised.



imapfsr said:


> Is the colors as bright and pop as they did on the 5050?


Again, keeping in mind the above response, I'd say the short answer is - they are as good. Better? I won't know until I finish construction of the screen. Keep in mind the Xiaomi is a very bright projector with exceptional native contrast, and it'll be projecting much closer to the screen than a traditional long throw, like the 5050UB. That in itself is a plus in my book, and actually was a major factor in me choosing a UST vs a long throw. I was actually very seriously considering a JVC NX5 before this.



imapfsr said:


> Lastly, is it worth giving up the lens shift and ability to switch between 2.31:1 and 16x9 with the touch of a button with that lens shift ability of the 5050?


THAT is a major boo on USTs. I still have a Mitsubishi HC3800 that used to do this as well, and it was great (with a scope screen)!


----------



## imapfsr

kapone said:


> For the majority of people, the answer would be no. I have excellent vision, and for _me_, I can certainly a difference in sharpness. "Clarity" is somewhat of a beast, with many different factors affecting it. Now, keep in mind my HT (even if temporary in a rental) is still under construction, and I have not had a chance to actually view the Xiaomi on a properly built spandex screen. I suspect I'm gonna be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> Again, keeping in mind the above response, I'd say the short answer is - they are as good. Better? I won't know until I finish construction of the screen. Keep in mind the Xiaomi is a very bright projector with exceptional native contrast, and it'll be projecting much closer to the screen than a traditional long throw, like the 5050UB. That in itself is a plus in my book, and actually was a major factor in me choosing a UST vs a long throw. I was actually very seriously considering a JVC NX5 before this.
> 
> 
> THAT is a major boo on USTs. I still have a Mitsubishi HC3800 that used to do this as well, and it was great (with a scope screen)!


Thanks so much, I really appreciate your feedback. I know if I sell my 5050UB I would hopefully get around $2500 CAD so it would cost me another $800 CAD to get the C2 but I am so intrigued by the DV and not having my picture bounce around everytime one on my kids run through the house upstairs 🤪


----------



## jeff9n

imapfsr said:


> Does the native 4k chip make that much difference in the sharpness and clarity of the picture over the Faux-K of the 5050?


The Xiaomi C2 is also a faux 4K projector.


----------



## indieke2

Used it yesterday on my Vividstorm screen. I used Chrome tv and netflix. Saw Toy boy episode. WTF! 

Never, ever in my life I saw picture quality like that. HDR is not the best on my older Zidoo Z9S, but much better then with the Fengmi C2 I ordered now the new model Z9X, so I will see what that give. The Z9X has a good reputation doing tone-mapping. 

I am happy that I have decided for the XIAOMI C2. In SDR, not worth the upgrade. But the stunning Dolby vision image, is worth it. I have the impression that the rainbow effect is less on this one too, although a little bit present.

I have been called an incapabel, "zozo" (retarded) by the famous Gregory, who does the reviews of the projector. As the T1 the fengmi C2, is problematic in HDR if the tone -mapping is not done right from an external source. Just simply said, it not adjusted its curve to the HDR signal. I was one of the first to have it here in Asia. No problem here at all. If you have a lesser source, you have to adapt a bit brightness. But then no grey out, or lack of brightness. Note, with a dedicated player like the Panasonic, or MadvR, it was still possible to get a decent picture. Internal player, was really a problem, as wel as my Chrome tv, who knows is wonderful with this XIAOMI.

Will see what the newer Zidoo does, but now I am delighted. I also not regret not to have bought the T1, as 3 laser could give more problems too in time, and I am happy, with the natural colors of the C2.


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> Will see what the newer Zidoo does, but now I am delighted. I also not regret not to have bought the T1, as 3 laser could give more problems too in time, and I am happy, with the natural colors of the C2.



darn...so tempted to get the vividstorm screen now.

BTW - u should try the NVIDIA Shield Pro - the AI upscaling together with the projector's enhancements make regular HD look very very good.


----------



## Ricoflashback

So is the verdict in on the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 versus the Fengmi T1? The Xiaomi is a Red/Blue, dual laser, with the Fengmi T1 a Tri-Laser (RGB). Outside of the better B&W speakers on the Fengmi T1 - - is the picture quality, color pop, clarity and SDR/HDR & DV better than the Fengmi T1? I know this is subjective but many folks in this forum have tested both UST Projectors.


----------



## indieke2

I have small issues. Never mentioned in the review, but I not manage to make the internal player work well.I not got the DV log sign as in HDMI input. Seems it not recognize the signal. Maybe something has to get enabled? It not reads well the audio on most files from hard disc. Stuttering also directly on speaker. Problem reading Iso files (not supported) Now I bought the latest Zidoo, so as long as that works well.

With my old Zidoo, all fine. HDR is very good, but have to put the contrast to 60. But then well balanced, when with Fengmi C2, not. Like I said before DV on netflix is sometimes incredible. 

One other thing. It always goes in Night brightness mode, even if I changed the setting before.


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I have small issues. Never mentioned in the review, but I not manage to make the internal player work well.I not got the DV log sign as in HDMI input. Seems it not recognize the signal. Maybe something has to get enabled? It not reads well the audio on most files from hard disc. Stuttering also directly on speaker. Problem reading Iso files (not supported) Now I bought the latest Zidoo, so as long as that works well.
> 
> With my old Zidoo, all fine. HDR is very good, but have to put the contrast to 60. But then well balanced, when with Fengmi C2, not. Like I said before DV on netflix is sometimes incredible.
> 
> One other thing. It always goes in Night brightness mode, even if I changed the setting before.


Forget abt the internal software. Don't bother . Use external player for all Ur needs. For me, it always starts in View mode.


----------



## poteck

jakechoy said:


> Forget abt the internal software. Don't bother . Use external player for all Ur needs. For me, it always starts in View mode.


One comment on that, anyone know why the silent and night mode are not even available on the setting menu and only appears on the top menu. 

About the silent mode anyone notice if it really do something I don't see any change on the fan spin when it is selected.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Guys, since there are many people here who actually already have the C2, I thought I'd ask for an advice.

I ordered C2 with a 92" Vividstorm floor motorized screen. I initially thought about a regular screen on a frame, but my cat likes to do cat stuff and she could ruin it with her claws in an instant.

I have very limited space in my rental, so the only option for me is to use a slide out shelf to put the projector on. The dilemma I'm facing is that I have a pretty beefy center channel (SVS Ultra Center) that needs to be put somewhere. As I see it now, I want to leave the center speaker in its' place and insert a slide out shelf just below it. But I'm not sure if it will block the projector's laser. I made a small diagram with measurements and would be very grateful if you can tell me if that's possible or not in terms of clearance. Maybe even test a similar setup and report your findings. I also cou;dn't find any info on how far C2 should be from the screen to make it a 90-92" diagonal.


----------



## kapone

Demetri Zuev said:


> Guys, since there are many people here who actually already have the C2, I thought I'd ask for an advice.
> 
> I ordered C2 with a 92" Vividstorm floor motorized screen. I initially thought about a regular screen on a frame, but my cat likes to do cat stuff and she could ruin it with her claws in an instant.
> 
> I have very limited space in my rental, so the only option for me is to use a slide out shelf to put the projector on. The dilemma I'm facing is that I have a pretty beefy center channel (SVS Ultra Center) that needs to be put somewhere. As I see it now, I want to leave the center speaker in its' place and insert a slide out shelf just below it. But I'm not sure if it will block the projector's laser. I made a small diagram with measurements and would be very grateful if you can tell me if that's possible or not in terms of clearance. Maybe even test a similar setup and report your findings. I also cou;dn't find any info on how far C2 should be from the screen to make it a 90-92" diagonal.
> 
> <snip>


Does this help? This is from the manual.


----------



## Mallimacijm

Hey, if i buy it from China does it have any import tax when coming in to US?


----------



## RoccoT76

I


Demetri Zuev said:


> Guys, since there are many people here who actually already have the C2, I thought I'd ask for an advice.
> 
> I ordered C2 with a 92" Vividstorm floor motorized screen. I initially thought about a regular screen on a frame, but my cat likes to do cat stuff and she could ruin it with her claws in an instant.
> 
> I have very limited space in my rental, so the only option for me is to use a slide out shelf to put the projector on. The dilemma I'm facing is that I have a pretty beefy center channel (SVS Ultra Center) that needs to be put somewhere. As I see it now, I want to leave the center speaker in its' place and insert a slide out shelf just below it. But I'm not sure if it will block the projector's laser. I made a small diagram with measurements and would be very grateful if you can tell me if that's possible or not in terms of clearance. Maybe even test a similar setup and report your findings. I also cou;dn't find any info on how far C2 should be from the screen to make it a 90-92" diagonal.
> 
> View attachment 3244752


I found the same issue, the best position for the center speaker is below the projector or to the side (as I have). It's not ideal I know but pretty sure your center will block the laser based on your diagram. Failing that you may have to consider a slimline centre like jbl and polk make (they have 2-3 3" woofers for a 100mm height and short depth)...which I am considering long term.

EG - JBL Stage A135C | Home Audio Loudspeaker System


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Mallimacijm said:


> Hey, if i buy it from China does it have any import tax when coming in to US?


It depends on the seller, you can always ask them to set a certain price in a customs declaration, if you'd like to do that


----------



## humax

Mallimacijm said:


> Hey, if i buy it from China does it have any import tax when coming in to US?



Normally, no. The Chinese sellers usually declare a value below 700$ for US. In Europe this trick does not work anymore, as customs require a copy of Paypal payment in order to complete import process.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

kapone said:


> Does this help? This is from the manual.
> 
> View attachment 3244866


_* slaps his forehead *_

For some reason I didn't think about searching for a manual online 😅 Well, this shows me that the plan wouldn't work and I need to put the center channel below the projector, which in my case would mean that it is going to sit almost on the floor 😓


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> _* slaps his forehead *_
> 
> For some reason I didn't think about searching for a manual online 😅 Well, this shows me that the plan wouldn't work and I need to put the center channel below the projector, which in my case would mean that it is going to sit almost on the floor 😓


yep, that's why mine is on the shelf below the projector. With Dolby Atmos, the upwards firing speakers should be ok even if your speakers are near floor level.


----------



## jakechoy

poteck said:


> About the silent mode anyone notice if it really do something I don't see any change on the fan spin when it is selected.


No difference in fan level when i switch between the modes.


----------



## kapone

Demetri Zuev said:


> _* slaps his forehead *_
> 
> For some reason I didn't think about searching for a manual online 😅 Well, this shows me that the plan wouldn't work and I need to put the center channel below the projector, which in my case would mean that it is going to sit almost on the floor 😓


And that is why I'm gonna ceiling mount mine. It's going to be tricky to mount a UST on the ceiling, with the many different alignments, but hey, I've tackled worse problems.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

kapone said:


> And that is why I'm gonna ceiling mount mine. It's going to be tricky to mount a UST on the ceiling, with the many different alignments, but hey, I've tackled worse problems.


There are some good ceiling mount solutions for USTs, but with a floor rising screen that route is certainly closed for me. And it is indeed much more difficult


----------



## okvcos

Hello, I order the Xiaomi C2, it will arrive, I hope in a week. I ask you who have already had it for some time, do you use the setting recommended by Gregory?
Has anyone made any improvements?


----------



## okvcos

Hello , can anyone answer? Thank you


----------



## jakechoy

okvcos said:


> Hello , can anyone answer? Thank you


As mentioned in previous post. The default.DV or movie mode is excellent. No need for any adjustments.


----------



## GottaDeal

If anyone (preferably in the US) can PM me with with an overseas seller of the Xiaomi C2 that they were happy with it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ted_b

Demetri Zuev said:


> Guys, since there are many people here who actually already have the C2, I thought I'd ask for an advice.
> 
> I ordered C2 with a 92" Vividstorm floor motorized screen. I initially thought about a regular screen on a frame, but my cat likes to do cat stuff and she could ruin it with her claws in an instant.
> 
> I have very limited space in my rental, so the only option for me is to use a slide out shelf to put the projector on. The dilemma I'm facing is that I have a pretty beefy center channel (SVS Ultra Center) that needs to be put somewhere. As I see it now, I want to leave the center speaker in its' place and insert a slide out shelf just below it. But I'm not sure if it will block the projector's laser. I made a small diagram with measurements and would be very grateful if you can tell me if that's possible or not in terms of clearance. Maybe even test a similar setup and report your findings. I also cou;dn't find any info on how far C2 should be from the screen to make it a 90-92" diagonal.
> 
> View attachment 3244752


Demetri,
Would this setup work (center channel in front of, and slightly on top of, UST?


----------



## Brajesh

GottaDeal said:


> If anyone (preferably in the US) can PM me with with an overseas seller of the Xiaomi C2 that they were happy with it would be greatly appreciated.


Same here. I'm thinking about it as well.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

Brajesh said:


> Same here. I'm thinking about it as well.


Can you pm me that lol.


----------



## indieke2

I love the picture of this projector, but maybe should have waited 2 weeks longer. I am sensitive to the rainbow effect and see them on some scenes. The Fengmi T 1, not seem to have this problem. But to change again, when this C2 is so perfect in many ways is a bit a shame. But life without rainbows is imo a better option,now the problems with reddish color and HDR switching are fixed on the Fengmi. Or would the fengmi have rainbows too, even with triple laser?


----------



## Demetri Zuev

indieke2 said:


> I love the picture of this projector, but maybe should have waited 2 weeks longer. I am sensitive to the rainbow effect and see them on some scenes. The Fengmi T 1, not seem to have this problem. But to change again, when this C2 is so perfect in many ways is a bit a shame. But life without rainbows is imo a better option,now the problems with reddish color and HDR switching are fixed on the Fengmi. Or would the fengmi have rainbows too, even with triple laser?


_Edited, due to incorrect info_


----------



## indieke2

Demetri Zuev said:


> The so called rainbow effect is an inherent artifact of any system that has a color wheel in its' design. There are color wheels in both ALPD 3.0 (C2) and ALPD 4.0 (T1)
> 
> Here are the schematics
> 
> ALPD 3.0 - Xiaomi C2
> 
> View attachment 3246052
> 
> 
> ALPD 4.0 - Fengmi T1
> 
> View attachment 3246054
> 
> 
> As you can see, the only difference between them is the addition of a green laser in 4.0.
> 
> So if you are very sensitive to this effect, I would suggest you move away from ALPD tech entirely and get another trichroma UST that does not use it (Hisense, Samsung etc.)


Thanks for pointing that out. I understand that ALPH would be a bit better, but as I am satisfied with the C2 picture, if the T 1 not takes away the rainbows, I stick to it.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

indieke2 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I understand that ALPH would be a bit better, but as I am satisfied with the C2 picture, if the T 1 not takes away the rainbows, I stick to it.


Bear in mind that T1 also has worse laser speckle than C2, it's not an all around perfect UST


----------



## antjes

Demetri Zuev said:


> The so called rainbow effect is an inherent artifact of any system that has a color wheel in its' design. There are color wheels in both ALPD 3.0 (C2) and ALPD 4.0 (T1)
> 
> Here are the schematics
> 
> ALPD 3.0 - Xiaomi C2
> 
> View attachment 3246052
> 
> 
> ALPD 4.0 - Fengmi T1
> 
> View attachment 3246054
> 
> 
> As you can see, the only difference between them is the addition of a green laser in 4.0.
> 
> So if you are very sensitive to this effect, I would suggest you move away from ALPD tech entirely and get another trichroma UST that does not use it (Hisense, Samsung etc.)


Sorry but this is not right at all.
The RBE is due to a single TI chip. What makes differences (in single chip processors) is the frecuency that each color hit the mirror. Usually, when the device uses three different color sources (like T1) the frecuency is higher than those projectors using a single chip with color wheel and single color source, because the frecuency is given by the color wheel.

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antjes

Demetri Zuev said:


> The so called rainbow effect is an inherent artifact of any system that has a color wheel in its' design. There are color wheels in both ALPD 3.0 (C2) and ALPD 4.0 (T1)
> 
> Here are the schematics
> 
> ALPD 3.0 - Xiaomi C2
> 
> View attachment 3246052
> 
> 
> ALPD 4.0 - Fengmi T1
> 
> View attachment 3246054
> 
> 
> As you can see, the only difference between them is the addition of a green laser in 4.0.
> 
> So if you are very sensitive to this effect, I would suggest you move away from ALPD tech entirely and get another trichroma UST that does not use it (Hisense, Samsung etc.)


Besides, ALPD 4.0 phosphore wheel is only used to change color to blue laser, is not a traditional color wheel with different sectors.

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## indieke2

antjes said:


> Sorry but this is not right at all.
> The RBE is due to a single TI chip. What makes differences (in single chip processors) is the frecuency that each color hit the mirror. Usually, when the device uses three different color sources (like T1) the frecuency is higher than those projectors using a single chip with color wheel and single color source, because the frecuency is given by the color wheel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AC mediante Tapatalk


So what you are saying is that RBE effect is less on the T1, or not existant? The RBE is the only turn off that I can find in this for me perfect image projector. I am also aware that 3 lasers can bring other problems, but RBE can be annoying, even if you not suffer from it all the time. I see them with some subtiltes, and mostly mix of dark and bright scenes.


----------



## antjes

indieke2 said:


> So what you are saying is that RBE effect is less on the T1, or not existant?


No, I cant say that because I didn't test both. The probability of finding RBE is bigger in one color source DLP (with color wheel) than 3 color source DLP (no color wheel) because they use to work at higher freqs. When I mention frecuencies I'm talking about color/laser pulsations on the TI mirror. 
What I can say is that if you are sensible to RBE then you have to look for other technology, LCD/LCOS or a 3chip DLP (very expensive)


Enviado desde mi M2012K11AC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## indieke2

I got some bugs with the projector. First, many times the modes I have chosen on HDMI 1 (not checked the rest), will reset them to night mode or another I have chosen previously. If I use my own setting for color contrast etc, even when the personal mode is enabled, the settings are not use, if I go to that menu, then only the settings will be applied again. In fact had same problem on the Fengmi C2.

Sometimes the Dolby Vision logo pups on, but in settings, it is not DV mode, and settings are accessible. when ging in the extra's and changing the DV mode, it then put itself for real in DV.

Screenshots can not render the exceptional PQ of this projector, I put them anyway. I saw pieces of 2001, and I never seen this PQ on an old movie. Same with Lawrence, although the colors there are a bit too vivid, with a tint of red, but that was shot that way imo. But on 2001, with all the dark scenes lit in some places, the RBE, is disturbing me. Without that, this would be for me the perfect projector with an outstanding PQ. No need for better. Razorsharp, good colors, black and contrast excellent!


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I got some bugs with the projector. First, many times the modes I have chosen on HDMI 1 (not checked the rest), will reset them to night mode or another I have chosen previously. If I use my own setting for color contrast etc, even when the personal mode is enabled, the settings are not use, if I go to that menu, then only the settings will be applied again. In fact had same problem on the Fengmi C2.
> 
> Sometimes the Dolby Vision logo pups on, but in settings, it is not DV mode, and settings are accessible. when ging in the extra's and changing the DV mode, it then put itself for real in DV.
> 
> Screenshots can not render the exceptional PQ of this projector, I put them anyway. I saw pieces of 2001, and I never seen this PQ on an old movie. Same with Lawrence, although the colors there are a bit too vivid, with a tint of red, but that was shot that way imo. But on 2001, with all the dark scenes lit in some places, the RBE, is disturbing me. Without that, this would be for me the perfect projector with an outstanding PQ. No need for better. Razorsharp, good colors, black and contrast excellent!
> View attachment 3246485
> View attachment 3246486
> 
> View attachment 3246484


that is really weird; my boot-up default is always view mode. Which i am good with cuz the Office mode is too cold/cool for me. Have you tried a different cable or HDMI port?

I am waiting for Dune to come back on HBOMax to rewatch with the C2. Previously viewed it on the old S1; so i understand the big jump in PQ u mentioned.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

antjes said:


> Sorry but this is not right at all.
> The RBE is due to a single TI chip. What makes differences (in single chip processors) is the frecuency that each color hit the mirror. Usually, when the device uses three different color sources (like T1) the frecuency is higher than those projectors using a single chip with color wheel and single color source, because the frecuency is given by the color wheel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AC mediante Tapatalk


Thanks for correcting me, I deleted the original post with misinformation



indieke2 said:


> View attachment 3246484


Is that a Vividstorm floor rising screen you got there?


----------



## indieke2

antjes said:


> No, I cant say that because I didn't test both. The probability of finding RBE is bigger in one color source DLP (with color wheel) than 3 color source DLP (no color wheel) because they use to work at higher freqs. When I mention frecuencies I'm talking about color/laser pulsations on the TI mirror.
> What I can say is that if you are sensible to RBE then you have to look for other technology, LCD/LCOS or a 3chip DLP (very expensive)
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AC mediante Tapatalk


Yes, but in real life, is there a chance that with the T 1, I hardly see it? Of course more expensive projectors are not in my budget, I absolutely love the PQ of the C 2. I am with my mouth open. Soccer games, I would not see any rainbow. Sawing a serie on netflix, where they are on the moon. They go almost without oxygen in a dark moon base, with some lights in that dark scene. Unwatchable forme. I get flashes sometimes in a few seconds.

If the T 1, was better in that aspect, as it is at same price, I would see to sell, with pain in my heart this one! I look also with subtiltles. every time in a dark scene they show, it is rainbow party...


----------



## indieke2

Demetri Zuev said:


> Thanks for correcting me, I deleted the original post with misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Vividstorm floor rising screen you got there?


Yes indeed.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

indieke2 said:


> Yes indeed.


I assume you have a 92 or 100 inch screen? 

If it's not too much of a hassle, could you please move the projector so the image diagonal is around 91-92 inches and measure how far the back side of the projector is from the screen itself and what is the distance from the lower border of the screen to the projector's top? This would greatly help me as I've been trying to figure out how to solve the cabinet issue in a limited space room for more than a week now


----------



## indieke2

Demetri Zuev said:


> I assume you have a 92 or 100 inch screen?
> 
> If it's not too much of a hassle, could you please move the projector so the image diagonal is around 91-92 inches and measure how far the back side of the projector is from the screen itself and what is the distance from the lower border of the screen to the projector's top? This would greatly help me as I've been trying to figure out how to solve the cabinet issue in a limited space room for more than a week now


I really liked to help you. But the screen is 110 inch to start with it, and with being on a lower place, it is difficult to measure. Also, I not know why, I had to put carton underneath the screen, to get the picture straight on it. I hope it is just an issue of surface, but understand, I not want to move it, as it has been difficult to get it just right inside the screen. I can measure how far it is from the screen if you want, but then the projector is lower then usual.


----------



## tovaxxx

indeed, it is very exhausting to set up the PJ on the screen. It is partly milimeter work.


----------



## indieke2

Problems. Sudden the HDR and DV signals were not recognized by the projector, with external player, Zidoo, or not always.

On USB, never does the Dolby vision lit up any more. Why?And you can see it really does not with internal player. The image settings are there, which should not be in DV mode.

I did a factory reset. This seam to fix the External player problem. DV logo proudly is back! But not with the internal player, dead DV. For HDR I not know, does the logo has to pop up also and where. have to put a lot of brightness and contrast to get a balanced picture.


----------



## Brajesh

Could it have inadvertently switched to HDMI 1.4 mode?


----------



## indieke2

Brajesh said:


> Could it have inadvertently switched to HDMI 1.4 mode?


Not know, did reset and on external works now, but I checked before. Now internal player still not recognize.


----------



## yosimark

What definitions should I do to connect Sound Bar to the projector using optic cable?


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello

I am seriously considering an order from China for the xiaomi C2 projector. I see promise of 12 month warranty, but since it is a China only source, I don't believe the warranty will be useful in the US. Are there any aftermarket options that others have used successfully in the past? I don't mind spending a little more if I can get some kind of 2 or 3 year warranty on the expensive projector.

Or is the general consensus that you just roll the dice and order the electronics from China and hope you get several years of use from same.

Just curious how others view this... I see that a seller on Amazon has the C1 (older version xiaomi laser UST projector) for $1000 less in price, and Amazon offers an aftermarket warranty service.

Feedback is the newer projector is much better, so I would prefer that. But I would also like some kind of valid warranty in the US.

Is buying from Alibaba/Aliexpress/Bangood just roll the dice, and cross fingers for warranty? That is my current perception.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lattiboy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> I am seriously considering an order from China for the xiaomi C2 projector. I see promise of 12 month warranty, but since it is a China only source, I don't believe the warranty will be useful in the US. Are there any aftermarket options that others have used successfully in the past? I don't mind spending a little more if I can get some kind of 2 or 3 year warranty on the expensive projector.
> 
> Or is the general consensus that you just roll the dice and order the electronics from China and hope you get several years of use from same.
> 
> Just curious how others view this... I see that a seller on Amazon has the C1 (older version xiaomi laser UST projector) for $1000 less in price, and Amazon offers an aftermarket warranty service.
> 
> Feedback is the newer projector is much better, so I would prefer that. But I would also like some kind of valid warranty in the US.
> 
> Is buying from Alibaba/Aliexpress/Bangood just roll the dice, and cross fingers for warranty? That is my current perception.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you buy from a reputable seller on Alibaba your biggest risk is essentially shipping costs. You can see a sellers profile before buying and also that they participate in “trade assurance” which is basically an Alibaba 30 day order guarantee program.

After that you would be contacting Xiaomi directly for support, the same as if you buy something on Amazon from, say, LG. To the best of my knowledge Xiaomi is pretty good with repairs and replacements. 

It’s about $175 to ship a projector back to China.


----------



## cpumechanic

OK thanks. Can anyone confirm that Xiaomi honors warranty for China sourced projectors in USA? I just have to ship it back to them in China? 
If that's the case then I assume my USA credit card warranty extension is also valid and that would be 24 months total warranty. I have used that protection in the past and it is a great deal. 
I got an expensive item repaired and they paid for the out of warranty repair and return shipping from the US based repair location. 

If all that is true then I am much more convinced to roll the dice on this C2 laser projector and source from alibaba or alixpres. 

Thanks for the replies 

Cpu


----------



## shanedowley

Had my C2 about two months now and liking it more with each passing week. Am getting used to its characteristics and idiosyncrasies. My recommendations for best PQ and experience are listed below:

1./ Don't use any of the internal apps. They are generally rubbish. Use only HDMI external sources like Roku, Nvidia Shield, Apple TV 4K, 4k blu-ray etc.
2./ Get and use a dedicated UST ALR screen (0.6 gain). It just helps bring out the best contrast from the projector.
3./ When using HDMI streaming devices, have them set to SDR by default AND to 'match dynamic range'. This will cause the projector to switch between SDR, HDR and DV automatically for the content it receives from the source device. The C2 handles the different video formats very well, apart from the HDMI handshake issue which I'll get to later.
4./ For overall best or near-best picture settings, follow Gregory's settings from his review here - scroll all the way down for the English translation.
5./ When watching DV content, I find the Office mode brightness setting to be best. There really aren't any other settings to change when in DV mode, the rest are all locked.
6./ A bug with the Xiaomi C2 (and for the Fengmi T1 also) is that on a reboot or restart, the HDMI EDID handshake between the projector and external source devices can go wrong meaning that the source devices often default to / top out at [email protected] or [email protected] This is because the sources are seeing the projector as a HDMI 1.4 device resulting in odd behaviour like not being able to play DV or HDR content correctly.
To correct the problem go to the projector settings menu (press the button to the right of the back button on the projector remote to activate the HDMI menu settings). Select Play Settings. Toggle the HDMI version between 2.1 and 2.0, settling on 2.0. This will force a HDMI handshake reboot and correctly reset the projector's HDMI version number so that the attached source sees the projector as a 4K60 444 DV BT2020 display.

Enjoy


----------



## jakechoy

shanedowley said:


> Had my C2 about two months now and liking it more with each passing week. Am getting used to its characteristics and idiosyncrasies. My recommendations for best PQ and experience are listed below:
> 
> 1./ Don't use any of the internal apps. They are generally rubbish. Use only HDMI external sources like Roku, Nvidia Shield, Apple TV 4K, 4k blu-ray etc.
> 2./ Get and use a dedicated UST ALR screen (0.6 gain). It just helps bring out the best contrast from the projector.
> 3./ When using HDMI streaming devices, have them set to SDR by default AND to 'match dynamic range'. This will cause the projector to switch between SDR, HDR and DV automatically for the content it receives from the source device. The C2 handles the different video formats very well, apart from the HDMI handshake issue which I'll get to later.
> 4./ For overall best or near-best picture settings, follow Gregory's settings from his review here - scroll all the way down for the English translation.
> 5./ When watching DV content, I find the Office mode brightness setting to be best. There really aren't any other settings to change when in DV mode, the rest are all locked.
> 6./ A bug with the Xiaomi C2 (and for the Fengmi T1 also) is that on a reboot or restart, the HDMI EDID handshake between the projector and external source devices can go wrong meaning that the source devices often default to / top out at [email protected] or [email protected] This is because the sources are seeing the projector as a HDMI 1.4 device resulting in odd behaviour like not being able to play DV or HDR content correctly.
> To correct the problem go to the projector settings menu (press the button to the right of the back button on the projector remote to activate the HDMI menu settings). Select Play Settings. Toggle the HDMI version between 2.1 and 2.0, settling on 2.0. This will force a HDMI handshake reboot and correctly reset the projector's HDMI version number so that the attached source sees the projector as a 4K60 444 DV BT2020 display.
> 
> Enjoy


Good stuff. Adding to it. 

#7. Child mode on non-DV content looks better than Movie mode IMO. Warmer color. Personal preference i guess?

#8. For users of NVIDIA Pro: Startup using the Shield remote. Shutdown using Xiaomi remote (hold power button down and select shutdown). This will power up/ power down all devices (soundbar etc) in a single button with CEC.

also, #6 is really weird. Depending on how i shut down / standby the systems, it would stay on 2.0 or 2.1 HDMI with no issues. Have not found a pattern yet.


----------



## SelectionNaturelle

Just recieved mine and overwhelmingly disappointed with Xiaomi's quality control, as there is a "not so small" dust right in the middle INSIDE the laser's protection glass.

(you can see my finger prints trying to wipe it out, in vain...)











How can they let this kind of defect go though the production line ??? The laser is the most critical part of a projector. This is non-sense. 
A simple look at it, even from 5 or 6 feets makes it visible.


----------



## shanedowley

SelectionNaturelle said:


> Just recieved mine and overwhelmingly disappointed with Xiaomi's quality control, as there is a "not so small" dust right in the middle INSIDE the laser's protection glass.
> 
> (you can see my finger prints trying to wipe it out, in vain...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can they let this kind of defect go though the production line ??? The laser is the most critical part of a projector. This is non-sense.
> A simple look at it, even from 5 or 6 feets makes it visible.


Might be obvious, but just check for a clear plastic protective film over the glass that can be peeled off.


----------



## SelectionNaturelle

shanedowley said:


> Might be obvious, but just check for a clear plastic protective film over the glass that can be peeled off.


Sadly there are no plastic protective film. 

And the dust is showing on screen: 





















Less obvious with dark colors though:











But still... This is unacceptable for something at this price, especcially considering how DUMB and Noobish this product failure is.


----------



## humax

SelectionNaturelle said:


> Sadly there are no plastic protective film.
> 
> And the dust is showing on screen:



Start by getting in touch with your seller and let him know your dissatisfaction. Logically he will get in touch with Xiaomi in order to offer you a solution. Keep us posted on any developments. Good luck.


----------



## shanedowley

humax said:


> Start by getting in touch with your seller and let him know your dissatisfaction. Logically he will get in touch with Xiaomi in order to offer you a solution. Keep us posted on any developments. Good luck.


Yes. That is very disappointing to hear. I’ve had four Xiaomi and Fengmi USTs over the past 5 years and all have been top build quality. Sorry to hear of your experience. Get on to them!


----------



## SelectionNaturelle

humax said:


> Start by getting in touch with your seller and let him know your dissatisfaction. Logically he will get in touch with Xiaomi in order to offer you a solution. Keep us posted on any developments. Good luck.


Obviously he's going to offer me a replacement, which I don't want. I've been waiting a month for my projector, and they are now out of stock, so that would be 2 more months to wait.

I'm going to open the thing, I've seen a tutorial on youtube (on the old Xiaomi UST projector, but it looks really similar in terms of build). It should take me 5 minutes.
The dust is in a sandwich of the protection glass and the laser glass. I just have to remove the case of the projector and blow on it.
I'll lose the warranty but nevermind. I don't want to lose 2 more months waiting for my proj'

Overall a bad experience, even if the projector himself is a beast and I really enjoy it a part from that.


----------



## okvcos

Hello , 
I do not understand why on the Xiaomi C2 passing from the Zidoo X9Z to the Vertex2 with the LLDV signal, the color setting from the Xiaomi red, blue and green setting has no effect, in practice the colors do not change. Only tone and saturation work .


----------



## shanedowley

SelectionNaturelle said:


> Obviously he's going to offer me a replacement, which I don't want. I've been waiting a month for my projector, and they are now out of stock, so that would be 2 more months to wait.
> 
> I'm going to open the thing, I've seen a tutorial on youtube (on the old Xiaomi UST projector, but it looks really similar in terms of build). It should take me 5 minutes.
> The dust is in a sandwich of the protection glass and the laser glass. I just have to remove the case of the projector and blow on it.
> I'll lose the warranty but nevermind. I don't want to lose 2 more months waiting for my proj'
> 
> Overall a bad experience, even if the projector himself is a beast and I really enjoy it a part from that.


Good luck!
This guy did some excellent repairs on an earlier Xiaomi 4K Laser projector a few years ago and wrote about it here:








Xiaomi 4K Laser UST Projector Repair (white vertical lines)


Some of the owners of Xiaomi 4K mijia laser projector (or Wemax one, Fengmi, e.t.c) facing some problems in the operation of their projector that actually make the projection…nightmare. What are these problems? -The projector has slow boot, it […]




www.projectorjunkies.com


----------



## okvcos

okvcos said:


> Hello ,
> I do not understand why on the Xiaomi C2 passing from the Zidoo X9Z to the Vertex2 with the LLDV signal, the color setting from the Xiaomi red, blue and green setting has no effect, in practice the colors do not change. Only tone and saturation work .


I found that with "Night Mode" the color gain sliders have no effect.
Possible ? happens to you too?


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello 

My C2 just arrived and on power up got the menu changed to english, however the image is being projected on the ceiling, is that normal? Assume yes, and there is some menu option to change it. Comments welcome


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> My C2 just arrived and on power up got the menu changed to english, however the image is being projected on the ceiling, is that normal? Assume yes, and there is some menu option to change it. Comments welcome


it settings, there is a projection mode - reverse, ceiling etc.


----------



## jakechoy

Global version of Xiaomi C2 is now available:









Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2: 4K laser projector is now orderable globally with Dolby Vision support


The Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 is orderable outside China, having launched in Xiaomi's home market last year. The 4K laser projector can create up to 150-inch images while supporting Dolby Vision and MEMC, among other features.




www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## kraine

Sorry but the global version of the Xiaomi laser Cinema 2 doesn’t exist and there is no trace of a future global version on Xiaomi road map for now.


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> it settings, there is a projection mode - reverse, ceiling etc.


Thanks for the tip. will locate that and modify.
CPU


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Thanks for the tip. will locate that and modify.
> CPU


Screenshot attached


----------



## 3sprit

The price is going down.


----------



## guy80

need a shootout with this project + Fengmi T1 + Benq X3000i


----------



## 3sprit

The C2 is an UST. 
It should be moved to the new section.


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello
I just received my C2 projector, and am now looking at replacing my old grey screen.
There are not many reviews of this brand, can anyone comment on the CLR4 version that is supposed to be good for UST projectors.









Edge Free® CLR4 Ambient Light Rejecting Screen


Downloads EDGE FREE CLR® 4 User's Manual for M Type - Version 1.1 (PDF) EDGE FREE CLR® 4 User's Manual for M Type - Version 1.0 (PDF) EDGE FREE CLR® 4 Dimensions Table (PDF) CLR4 Material ISF Certificate Ceiling/Ambient Light Rejecting (CLR®/ALR) Front Projection Materials Comparison...




www.akiascreens.com





The price is pretty high.. but all of the light reflecting screens are pricy. I considered XY but the thread here shows pretty poor factory support for bent components, and screens that end up wavy and useless ... so I decided to find a US based company.

Feedback welcome and thanks
CPU


----------



## jakechoy

To those who commented that the Fengmi/Xiaomi ALDP are rubbish processing... these are un-edited crappy phone pics on my crappy white wall. All these with no DV, just crappy youtube 4K. I am only posted the really dark scenes to show the lack of gas mist  . The bright scenes....blows OLED away.

Note:
1. The dark scenes with background
2. Red Velvet's black dresses
3. Sunray over exposure scenes from the windows
4. Change in scenes from dark/bright/over exposed etc


For those who want to test and reference the material, this is the 4K video, the overexposed and black scenes are from 2:40 onwards


----------



## jakechoy

An online review:









Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 : test / review (2049$ with my coupon)


I tested the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 on many criteria to help you make the right choice before investing so much money.




www.laurentwillen.be


----------



## 3sprit

The beauty of Xiaomi is that there is no "speckle"


----------



## jakechoy

3sprit said:


> The beauty of Xiaomi is that there is no "speckle"


Yes. He had the U2 to compare. My buddy saw red sparkles on the U2 during the demo. I thinks it's like RBE..some ppl can see it some don't. But for sure XM C2 don't have it as my buddy didn't see it on the C2 or T1. Both coming out from the same factory...best performers so far IMO for next gen UST.


----------



## humax

jakechoy said:


> An online review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 : test / review (2049$ with my coupon)
> 
> 
> I tested the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 on many criteria to help you make the right choice before investing so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laurentwillen.be




Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 4k demo test/review post-calibration dE 3 dolby vision / dolby atmos - YouTube


----------



## paluch7

Hey guys,

I have a question: can you tell me, please what distances are needed for this projector to have 120 inches screen. I am talking about the brown and blue ones (image attached).

Thank you.


----------



## gen_x

Hi everyone. I just purchased the Xiaomi Cinema 2 and working on setup. Would like to confirm a couple of things if owners would not mind sharing. 

For a ceiling setup what would be maximum screen height? If I understand correctly there is a minimum distance from the top of projector to screen. This is not the throw distance.

Also any firmware updates if available. Wondering if there is a specific site for this. Manual as well if it exists regardless of language.

Probably should of asked these questions before buying but ok with it. For the creator of thread would it be possible to update the title to reflect the actual projector? Assuming it's for a Xiaomi laser Cinema 2 as reviewed by Gregory .

Thanks! Looking forward to use this thing.


----------



## gen_x

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> I am seriously considering an order from China for the xiaomi C2 projector. I see promise of 12 month warranty, but since it is a China only source, I don't believe the warranty will be useful in the US. Are there any aftermarket options that others have used successfully in the past? I don't mind spending a little more if I can get some kind of 2 or 3 year warranty on the expensive projector.
> 
> Or is the general consensus that you just roll the dice and order the electronics from China and hope you get several years of use from same.
> 
> Just curious how others view this... I see that a seller on Amazon has the C1 (older version xiaomi laser UST projector) for $1000 less in price, and Amazon offers an aftermarket warranty service.
> 
> Feedback is the newer projector is much better, so I would prefer that. But I would also like some kind of valid warranty in the US.
> 
> Is buying from Alibaba/Aliexpress/Bangood just roll the dice, and cross fingers for warranty? That is my current perception.
> 
> Thanks in advance


My credit card covers extra warranty for all purchases. Maybe something to look into.


----------



## cpumechanic

gen_x said:


> My credit card covers extra warranty for all purchases. Maybe something to look into.


Hello thanks I did use cc that adds 1 year so hopefully I won't need to excerise that option

CPU


----------



## gen_x

humax said:


> Xiaomi Laser TV 2: Ultra Short Throw Laser DLP Projector. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)
> 
> It seems that Xiaomi will release in November the second version of its very successful ust model with an all glass lens, 3d and Frame Interpolation.


Here is the link with updated info


Test Xiaomi laser Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## okvcos

humax said:


> Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 4k demo test/review post-calibration dE 3 dolby vision / dolby atmos - YouTube


Hello Humax , Would you like to share your settings ?
I currently use the settings taken from the T1 forum because I use the vertex2


----------



## jakechoy

paluch7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question: can you tell me, please what distances are needed for this projector to have 120 inches screen. I am talking about the brown and blue ones (image attached).
> 
> Thank you.


From the review above..this explains it best:

"The Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 has a throw ratio of 0.233, which means that with a distance of one meter you get an image with a width of 4.29m. Obviously it doesn't make much sense to place this type of projector so far away, I just used 1 meter to make the calculation easier. To get the width of the image, just divide the distance by 0.233. If you have a distance of 0.5m, you will obtain an image width of 2m14. To calculate the diagonal, simply multiply the width by 1.2 (rounded) if you are using a 16:9 screen"


----------



## jakechoy

gen_x said:


> For a ceiling setup what would be maximum screen height? If I understand correctly there is a minimum distance from the top of projector to screen. This is not the throw distance.
> 
> Also any firmware updates if available. Wondering if there is a specific site for this. Manual as well if it exists regardless of language.


Ceiling height: At 100" the projection starts at about 7" from the projector's top.

Manual: Only the chinese version that came with the projector.


----------



## humax

okvcos said:


> Hello Humax , Would you like to share your settings ?
> I currently use the settings taken from the T1 forum because I use the vertex2



Hello, okvcos. I do not have the C2 myself, I just started the thread for this first DV projector. You can use Gregory's settings or from the following review: Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 : test / review (+ 10% discount) (laurentwillen.be) Also, Vertex is not necessary with the C2, IMHO, except if you are using it to keep all available image settings unlocked.


----------



## okvcos

humax said:


> except if you are using it to keep all available image settings unlocked.


Hello Humax, what do you mean by unlocked images? 
Is there an unlock for setting values, brightness, contrast, etc. ?
Sorry maybe it's my mistake in the translation


----------



## humax

okvcos said:


> Hello Humax, what do you mean by unlocked images?



MEMC in DV?


----------



## okvcos

humax said:


> MEMC in DV?


Ah Ok


----------



## gunio

guy80 said:


> need a shootout with this project + Fengmi T1 + Benq X3000i


+1 maybe @sage11x will be able to help?


----------



## indieke2

Nothing to do. Best PQ I ever seen, will be sold. I been playing now enough. The rainbows are too frequent. Watched the New hope, Star wars. Saw it on so many scenes. Black and white altering is often a problem.

If in the adam project, it not bothered me too much, there is one scene that shows so well the problem with this DLP projector. At the end of the movie, adam meets a girl in the student hall, there are kind of bright pillars. The RBE is just dreadful there, I cannot understand, people not see them....

I try not to look for them, but as long it is just a bright scene, it is ok, but altering lightening is horrible and I not understand people who can watch this.

If I sell, and find another UST, the worse will be, to give up DV. All I compared in DV, with another system is just much better. The hunger games were a big disappointment in normal HDR, but even with some faults shines. When ever we will have an affordable DV projector with this quality in another system, I may never even experience it again.


----------



## Aztar35

indieke2 said:


> Nothing to do. Best PQ I ever seen, will be sold. I been playing now enough. The rainbows are too frequent. Watched the New hope, Star wars. Saw it on so many scenes. Black and white altering is often a problem.
> 
> If in the adam project, it not bothered me too much, there is one scene that shows so well the problem with this DLP projector. At the end of the movie, adam meets a girl in the student hall, there are kind of bright pillars. The RBE is just dreadful there, I cannot understand, people not see them....
> 
> I try not to look for them, but as long it is just a bright scene, it is ok, but altering lightening is horrible and I not understand people who can watch this.
> 
> If I sell, and find another UST, the worse will be, to give up DV. All I compared in DV, with another system is just much better. The hunger games were a big disappointment in normal HDR, but even with some faults shines. When ever we will have an affordable DV projector with this quality in another system, I may never even experience it again.


I hardly ever, ever see rainbow effect/RBE on my C2. I'm using mine on a gray screen. I wonder which firmware you have on yours and if newer firmware increased the speed of the color sequences through the single chip.

On the other hand, some people may just be more sensitive to RBE.


----------



## humax

Aztar35 said:


> On the other hand, some people may just be more sensitive to RBE.



Probably, this is the answer in his case. I have never actually seen RBE in my life and I have been buying DLPs exclusively for the past 23 years. I did not see it once even with my first 800X600 2X color wheel speed projector. I suppose I am immune to it. That does not solve his problem of course. A T1 or an Epson may better fit his needs.


----------



## Aztar35

humax said:


> Probably, this is the answer in his case. I have never actually seen RBE in my life and I have been buying DLPs exclusively for the past 23 years. I did not even see it once in my first 800X600 2X color wheel speed projector. I suppose I am immune to it. That does not solve his problem of course. A T1 or an Epson may better fit his needs.


Absolutely, an Epson would be a three chip. But about the T1, that would still use a single chip, so I doubt there would be any difference there, unless there is some literature that suggests its colors are timed to pass through the chip faster than those on the Laser C2.


----------



## humax

Aztar35 said:


> Absolutely, an Epson would be a three chip. But about the T1, that would still use a single chip, so I doubt there would be any difference there, unless there is some literature that suggests its colors are timed to pass through the chip faster than those on the Laser C2.




You are right. It would take an RGB laser DLP plus a 3-DMD design to ensure the image is completely RBE-free for everyone. There is no such thing at a consumer-level or at a reasonable price. In practice however, I quote DeanM3's message from the T1 thread. I suppose a T1 may be a viable choice for him, if he is willing to risk it:




DeanM3 said:


> I am very sensitive to RBE and the T1 is such a massive improvement over the ALPD 3.0 units that it’s worth it alone for me. For those that have sensitivity to RBE the T1 is the only option out of these Chinese ALPD units in my opinion.


----------



## lattiboy

indieke2 said:


> Nothing to do. Best PQ I ever seen, will be sold. I been playing now enough. The rainbows are too frequent. Watched the New hope, Star wars. Saw it on so many scenes. Black and white altering is often a problem.
> 
> If in the adam project, it not bothered me too much, there is one scene that shows so well the problem with this DLP projector. At the end of the movie, adam meets a girl in the student hall, there are kind of bright pillars. The RBE is just dreadful there, I cannot understand, people not see them....
> 
> I try not to look for them, but as long it is just a bright scene, it is ok, but altering lightening is horrible and I not understand people who can watch this.
> 
> If I sell, and find another UST, the worse will be, to give up DV. All I compared in DV, with another system is just much better. The hunger games were a big disappointment in normal HDR, but even with some faults shines. When ever we will have an affordable DV projector with this quality in another system, I may never even experience it again.


Sorry to hear that!

You may be specifically sensitive to whatever the Bomaker has going on because I have tried five other USTs and it’s the same to my eyes.

I had to return a nice BenQ PJ a few years ago because the RBE gave me headaches, so I am sensitive to it.


----------



## indieke2

The rainbows are NOT the only problem. It is not an issue really, but Dolby Vision stopped working without any reason, on the internal player. it does work wijt chrome tv on netflix, and also on my Zidoo player.

Not now what happened. If playing from harddisc have many sound issues too, drop out and so on.


----------



## okvcos

Strange, I had an Optoma UHZ65 and very rarely saw the rainbow effect, but I have to say that I don't suffer from this problem. On the Xiaomi C2 never seen a rainbow effect


----------



## Aztar35

okvcos said:


> Strange, I had an Optoma UHZ65 and very rarely saw the rainbow effect, but I have to say that I don't suffer from this problem. On the Xiaomi C2 never seen a rainbow effect


It's so very, very rare that I notice RBE on the Laser C2. I don't find RBE to be an issue for me with it.


----------



## okvcos

Sorry, but the C2 got some Firmware updates? We are still stuck at 1.4 ...... ??


----------



## fonsyes

you can witch between 1.4, 2.0 and 2.1


----------



## okvcos

fonsyes said:


> you can witch between 1.4, 2.0 and 2.1


I talk about of the Firmware updates , not the HDMI


----------



## jakechoy

okvcos said:


> I talk about of the Firmware updates , not the HDMI


My XM C2 is sitting on the side right now waiting for new HDMI cables to arrive for the splitter to do the head to head T1 tests. Right now I am testing the T1's new firmware. I will plug the C2 in tomorrow to see if there's a new update. 

The only issue I want new firmware to fix is the HDMI handshake, everything else works great in my opinion for plug and play.

The only advantage i see for feng OS 2.0 update on the XM C2 is the slightly faster bootup time.


----------



## jakechoy

okvcos said:


> Sorry, but the C2 got some Firmware updates? We are still stuck at 1.4 ...... ??


Just did a network refresh - no updates for the XM C2. 

Really hoping they fix the HDMI handshake issue.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Guys, I've just installed my Laser Cinema 2 and I can't seem to understand if it is displaying HDR correctly. Coming from LG OLED there is a small icon appearing in the top right corner that lets you know that the content is displayed in HDR10 or Dolby Vision. Here I get nothing of the sort, the file just plays and I don't see any increased contrast or brightness. What am I doing wrong? My files are playing from Nvidia Shield Pro via Kodi Matrix. The player itself is connected to the HDMI 3 port labeled as eARC


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> Guys, I've just installed my Laser Cinema 2 and I can't seem to understand if it is displaying HDR correctly. Coming from LG OLED there is a small icon appearing in the top right corner that lets you know that the content is displayed in HDR10 or Dolby Vision. Here I get nothing of the sort, the file just plays and I don't see any increased contrast or brightness. What am I doing wrong? My files are playing from Nvidia Shield Pro via Kodi Matrix. The player itself is connected to the HDMI 3 port labeled as eARC


My guess is you have the wrong version of Kodi.

It should display Dolby Vision for a few seconds. And when u press the 3 dashes button on the projector remote, u can scroll to the right and select Dolby Vision Dark/Bright.

For Kodi, make sure you have the DV version for NVIDIA Shield. Refer to earlier posts on the link to get that Kodi.

Otherwise, if you have Netflix etc, it will show DV when you select a DV content.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

jakechoy said:


> My guess is you have the wrong version of Kodi.
> 
> It should display Dolby Vision for a few seconds. And when u press the 3 dashes button on the projector remote, u can scroll to the right and select Dolby Vision Dark/Bright.
> 
> For Kodi, make sure you have the DV version for NVIDIA Shield. Refer to earlier posts on the link to get that Kodi.
> 
> Otherwise, if you have Netflix etc, it will show DV when you select a DV content.


I have not been testing any DV files yet, only HDR10, the version of Kodi that I have installed displays them fine in HDR on OLED

Edit: Tried to play some 4K Blu-Rays, the projector recognizes HDR here, but shows only the DV icon, whether the content is really in DV or just HDR10, does it not have a dedicated HDR10 icon?

Also, no matter what I do my Brightness mode always displays as Night Mode, even after I choose another mode like Office, is it a known bug?


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> I have not been testing any DV files yet, only HDR10, the version of Kodi that I have installed displays them fine in HDR on OLED
> 
> Edit: Tried to play some 4K Blu-Rays, the projector recognizes HDR here, but shows only the DV icon, whether the content is really in DV or just HDR10, does it not have a dedicated HDR10 icon?
> 
> Also, no matter what I do my Brightness mode always displays as Night Mode, even after I choose another mode like Office, is it a known bug?


The projector only indicates DV, not HDR10. That's normal for both the XM C2 and FM T1.

As for brightness mode, you can choose between View, Night, Silent and Office mode.

Your issue is you might have set the default in the settings menu to Office? I use the 3 dashes to switch.

Are you able to change to MEMC in non DV?


----------



## Demetri Zuev

jakechoy said:


> The projector only indicates DV, not HDR10. That's normal for both the XM C2 and FM T1.
> 
> As for brightness mode, you can choose between View, Night, Silent and Office mode.
> 
> Your issue is you might have set the default in the settings menu to Office? I use the 3 dashes to switch.
> 
> Are you able to change to MEMC in non DV?


I hope they add a HDR10 icon, cause this is just lazy on their part 

I'll check other settings, it is a bit confusing since there are two separate sets of settings there, one in the general menu and another one that is acceptable once the film starts playing.

I played an HDR10 file, which I suppose was not recognized as HDR by the projector (I did not see a DV icon pop up), and there was a MEMC setting set to the max, which I switched off immediately. So I suppose, yes, I can toggle MEMC on non DV content


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> I hope they add a HDR10 icon, cause this is just lazy on their part
> 
> I'll check other settings, it is a bit confusing since there are two separate sets of settings there, one in the general menu and another one that is acceptable once the film starts playing.
> 
> I played an HDR10 file, which I suppose was not recognized as HDR by the projector (I did not see a DV icon pop up), and there was a MEMC setting set to the max, which I switched off immediately. So I suppose, yes, I can toggle MEMC on non DV content


Hdr10 will not pop up anytning. Only DV content.
HDR10 u can change MEMC and other settings. DV u can only change bright or dark mode


----------



## Demetri Zuev

jakechoy said:


> Hdr10 will not pop up anytning. Only DV content.
> HDR10 u can change MEMC and other settings. DV u can only change bright or dark mode


I downloaded a Kodi build with DV support and I can now see a DV icon popping up when I play DV files. However, no icon pops up when i play regular HDR10 files.

The prime question is - how do I know that my HDR10 files are displayed in HDR by the projector and not in SDR?

Sorry for what seems to be a stupid question, but this projector turned out to be more confusing than I initially thought it would be.


----------



## rjyap

I can only check either SDR or HDR output from the player.


----------



## indieke2

rjyap said:


> I can only check either SDR or HDR output from the player.


On a Zidoo, you can see very well the output. Input is very clear too. The last models have all DV and HDR with 1619 chip. Is inexpensive player also.


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> I downloaded a Kodi build with DV support and I can now see a DV icon popping up when I play DV files. However, no icon pops up when i play regular HDR10 files.
> 
> The prime question is - how do I know that my HDR10 files are displayed in HDR by the projector and not in SDR?
> 
> Sorry for what seems to be a stupid question, but this projector turned out to be more confusing than I initially thought it would be.


for streaming services, they indicate right away if it has HD10/HDR (if not DV) for each of the content they are playing.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

jakechoy said:


> for streaming services, they indicate right away if it has HD10/HDR (if not DV) for each of the content they are playing.


I do not stream, only play files via Kodi, each file indicates if it has HDR10 or not, does the projector just automatically play them in HDR if they have it?


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> I do not stream, only play files via Kodi, each file indicates if it has HDR10 or not, does the projector just automatically play them in HDR if they have it?


I don't use projector's player or any of the built-in apps, so I cant answer that qn. 

I use an NVIDIA Shield Pro for all content playback, so when HDR or DV is available, it will automatically output it.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

jakechoy said:


> I don't use projector's player or any of the built-in apps, so I cant answer that qn.
> 
> I use an NVIDIA Shield Pro for all content playback, so when HDR or DV is available, it will automatically output it.


I use Shield Pro as well, which I mentioned in my first post with an initial question 

So just to finally clarify - while playing HDR files via a Kodi build with DV support on Shield Pro:


When the file is in DV, a DV icon pops up, you can then choose a bright or dark mode for DV in the three lines menu
When the file is in HDR10/10Plus, no icon pops up, no Bright/Dark modes available, but the projector still outputs in HDR even though it does not indicate it in any way.

Correct?


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> I use Shield Pro as well, which I mentioned in my first post with an initial question
> 
> So just to finally clarify - while playing HDR files via a Kodi build with DV support on Shield Pro:
> 
> 
> When the file is in DV, a DV icon pops up, you can then choose a bright or dark mode for DV in the three lines menu
> When the file is in HDR10/10Plus, no icon pops up, no Bright/Dark modes available, but the projector still outputs in HDR even though it does not indicate it in any way.
> 
> Correct?


My bad - i read you were using the projector's media player to play-back.

Yes - for any DV content, the DV icon will pop up and you will be limited to Dark or Bright mode options; no MEMC.

No icons for HDR10 and u can choose different modes plus MEMC is enabled.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

shanedowley said:


> A bug with the Xiaomi C2 (and for the Fengmi T1 also) is that on a reboot or restart, the HDMI EDID handshake between the projector and external source devices can go wrong meaning that the source devices often default to / top out at [email protected] or [email protected] This is because the sources are seeing the projector as a HDMI 1.4 device resulting in odd behaviour like not being able to play DV or HDR content correctly.
> To correct the problem go to the projector settings menu (press the button to the right of the back button on the projector remote to activate the HDMI menu settings). Select Play Settings. Toggle the HDMI version between 2.1 and 2.0, settling on 2.0. This will force a HDMI handshake reboot and correctly reset the projector's HDMI version number so that the attached source sees the projector as a 4K60 444 DV BT2020 display.


Thank you for sharing this, I was confused there for a moment when Dolby Vision and 60Hz disappeared from available options on my Shield Pro


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Guys, how do you clean dust from the glass in front of the laser? Is it safe to wipe with screen cleaning cloth or better to use compressed air? There's nothing about it on the manual


----------



## jakechoy

Demetri Zuev said:


> Guys, how do you clean dust from the glass in front of the laser? Is it safe to wipe with screen cleaning cloth or better to use compressed air? There's nothing about it on the manual


U can do both. I use a lens cleaner cloth.


----------



## indieke2

I not understand why Xiaomi not correct the bugs. My DV handshake gets worse and worse. When I just got the projector it recognized DV with hard disc. Now it not recognize it with the internal player. Also now, more and more DV is not rendered well on external. As well with my Zidoo player as Chrome tv.

You can notice that, because image has no "pop" any more, and the image settings are still there, when in DV they should not be accessible. Changing to HDMI 2.0, not always solve the problem. The DV logo does pop up, when it is not switching to it.


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I not understand why Xiaomi not correct the bugs. My DV handshake gets worse and worse. When I just got the projector it recognized DV with hard disc. Now it not recognize it with the internal player. Also now, more and more DV is not rendered well on external. As well with my Zidoo player as Chrome tv.
> 
> You can notice that, because image has no "pop" any more, and the image settings are still there, when in DV they should not be accessible. Changing to HDMI 2.0, not always solve the problem. The DV logo does pop up, when it is not switching to it.


I have not used any of the internal apps as I use Nvidia Shield Pro exclusively so can't comment on any of the above since Netflix, HBO and Disney+ have not issue with DV content playback.

Have you tried installing the Kodi with DV branch on the projector? I use that for all offline video content and DV playback with no issues.

Also check your HDMI cables - my new set of cables consistently give me 4K60Hz DV/HDR selection on the nvidia box vs 4K30Hhz DV/HDR.


----------



## Garage Battle

So Ive had this projector up and running for about a month now.

My biggest complaint is the black level.

I dont know how much of this can be corrected by having the right screen - but my ALR Spectra 90" (I think) isn't giving me a dark enough black.

So dark films, like "The Batman", dont look great in some scenes.

I really wish this projector had an actually usable brightness setting or an eco setting - something to calm this damn thing down.

Not sure if I want to contact projectorscreens about this concern - and im also not sure how much a lower gain screen will help.

But god - is this thing drop dead gorgeous on a video like this: 




other quirks:
My current setup is source>Denon X1700h>C2

1. Apple TV cant have CEC turned on - it constantly tries to retake control of the source if I switch off of it (to my mac mini for example).

2. Really tired of this china smart tv shows crap on my menu.

3. Annoying 15 second time for switching sources - many times it defaults back to china shows menu which is just dumb.

4. Thing will never shut itself off with nothing being outputted by the source. It goes back to china shows menu, then china screen saver, and then stays on for 5 hours if Im not paying attention.

5. Its listening to you by default - make sure to turn that crap off. Some how my wife charlie chang'd some voice response out of it by speaking outloud.

6. Really, really, really needs a brightness adjustment for the light source.

7. The bluriness at the top edge of the screen seems to shift from top left to top right all on its own.

8. My PC seems to need me to toggle the HDMI type (2.0>2.1) to get 60hz mode up. I can do this from the C2's remote.

For the picture quality this thing puts out in pretty much everything but super dark shows - its just gorgeous. But in a really dark room, in really dark scenes, I just want a darker black. Maybe that just comes with the territory, maybe I need a lower gain screen. Incredible upgrade over my HT2150ST and its grey screen.

Enough to tide me over until 90" OLEDs are a thing.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Garage Battle said:


> 1. Apple TV cant have CEC turned on - it constantly tries to retake control of the source if I switch off of it (to my mac mini for example).


I experienced the same issue with my Sony X700 Blu-Ray Player, there's just a constant battle between my Shield and Sony, I unplugged the Sony for the time being 



Garage Battle said:


> 4. Thing will never shut itself off with nothing being outputted by the source. It goes back to china shows menu, then china screen saver, and then stays on for 5 hours if Im not paying attention.


I make sure I long press the power button on the remote and then confirm the shutdown with the central round button, this way the projector shuts down completely and shuts down my entire sound system vie eARC.



Garage Battle said:


> 5. Its listening to you by default - make sure to turn that crap off. Some how my wife charlie chang'd some voice response out of it by speaking outloud.


How do you switch that off?



Garage Battle said:


> For the picture quality this thing puts out in pretty much everything but super dark shows - its just gorgeous. But in a really dark room, in really dark scenes, I just want a darker black. Maybe that just comes with the territory, maybe I need a lower gain screen. Incredible upgrade over my HT2150ST and its grey screen.


I have a Vividstorm floor rising ALR screen with 0.6 gain and also a 77" OLED behind it. Over the last week I've been gradually adjusting to C2's black levels, cause there's just no way they can be as gorgeous as on OLED, by the way, there is a Dark setting for HDR, where blacks get deeper, but it works only for DV files.

What I can't get used to is rainbow effect. Unfortunately, I see it constantly and have to try to move my eyes less frequently over the screen to not notice it. It is at its' worse in black and white movies, when there's a dark scene with contrasty bright elements, say a walk in the park at night with bright city lights in the frame. It is also very present when watching films with white subs, the moment you move your eyes to them and back, the goddamn rainbows are there. Does anyone know if there's a way this can be fixed through a software update or something?


----------



## Garage Battle

Demetri Zuev said:


> I make sure I long press the power button on the remote and then confirm the shutdown with the central round button, this way the projector shuts down completely and shuts down my entire sound system vie eARC.


i meant to say - it wont automatically shut itself off.



> How do you switch that off?


its under Xaoi Ai - turn all that crap off.

also no reason I can see to have the projector on an active wifi connection if you arent using its smart features.

one nice shortcut is holding down the three bar icon to bring up the settings/input menu.


----------



## humax

Garage Battle said:


> But in a really dark room, in really dark scenes, I just want a darker black. Maybe that just comes with the territory, maybe I need a lower gain screen.



If you already have a dark room and a low enough gain screen, there is not really anything else you can do. If this model had an CMS you could try gamma tweaking, but it does not. The dark HDR setting may also work as a tweak, but then you have to find a way to always output everything in HDR. You can also try one of the HD Fury products, but they are not cheap. This thing has good blacks for a DLP, but for better performance in very dark shows you need to spend quite a bit more.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

humax said:


> If you already have a dark room and a low enough gain screen, there is not really anything else you can do. If this model had an CMS you could try gamma tweaking, but it does not. The dark HDR setting may also work as a tweak, but then you have to find a way to always output everything in HDR. You can also try one of the HD Fury products, but they are not cheap. This thing has good blacks for a DLP, but for better performance in very dark shows you need to spend quite a bit more.


Like Christie Eclipse level more


----------



## jakechoy

Garage Battle said:


> So dark films, like "The Batman", dont look great in some scenes.
> 
> 
> 3. Annoying 15 second time for switching sources - many times it defaults back to china shows menu which is just dumb.
> 
> 4. Thing will never shut itself off with nothing being outputted by the source. It goes back to china shows menu, then china screen saver, and then stays on for 5 hours if Im not paying attention.
> 
> 7. The bluriness at the top edge of the screen seems to shift from top left to top right all on its own.


Batman is horribly impossible to see even in the top laser cinemas. Not much difference from what I saw in the cinema..the HBOMax version is not a good transfer .(see my post in the eye candy thread).

Try Antlers..it is also an example "i can't see what's going on?". adjusting too much defeats the purpose of the director's vision of having it really dark.

The youtube 4K video i have been testing at various demo shops (since some won't allow me to bring my own content) is Red Velvet's Feel my rhythm 



 to test the blacks and transition to bright colors or reds. The band's black and white costumes alone are really good to benchmark the C2 (other projectors) to OLED. Try it and let me know how u see the C2's performance after. Remember to set youtube to 4K to playback the music video. 2:33 is the time marker where black and contrast of any projector or OLED can be tested.

(BTW, the Hisense could not handle this video without turning on MEMC. Was very disappointed. Both C2 and T1 did not need MEMC...turning MEMC on gave the soap opera effect).

the C2 can never reach OLED black..but its better than then 3 laser Hisense I demoed. Its on par with the T1 on black IMO and probably these two are probably the best USTs for now to get to close to OLED.

I don't have the switching issue. Am using Nvidia Shield -> LG soundbar switcher -> C2

As mentioned, shutting down via the projector remote turns off everything. I do that. otherwise if i turn off via nvidia remote..C2 is in standby mode for abt 30 mins?

My focus issue is more of the fact that I am using the wall, i find it sharper than the T1 TBH when using the focus menu - am tempted to try projectivy tools since it allows for autofocus and fixed T1's focus issues. Have you tried that?


----------



## Fabius80

guys someone is having problems changing parameters in the custom mode of the images?
let me explain better, brightness and contrato I can adjust them, but if I try to change the values of red, green and blue .... nothing changes .... another bug that we hope will solve soon .... so you can't even try to do some sort of calibration to improve the grayscale.


----------



## okvcos

Garage Battle said:


> So Ive had this projector up and running for about a month now.
> 
> My biggest complaint is the black level.


try this and let me know 
View Mode, Custom Brightness: 49 Contrast: 48 Saturation: 53 Sharpness: 50 Tone: 45
RED: 850 GREEN: 914 BLUE: 840


----------



## Demetri Zuev

I've noticed that every time I watch something I get a second of black screen at a random point of a film. Doesn't matter what file it is and every time it happens at a random place. Has anyone else experienced that? My C2 is connected to Denon X4400H through HDMI3 eARC port



okvcos said:


> try this and let me know
> View Mode, Custom Brightness: 49 Contrast: 48 Saturation: 53 Sharpness: 50 Tone: 45
> RED: 850 GREEN: 914 BLUE: 840


Tried it, black levels did not improve that much, but the color got worse, compared to Gregory's settings from his review


----------



## Garage Battle

okvcos said:


> try this and let me know
> View Mode, Custom Brightness: 49 Contrast: 48 Saturation: 53 Sharpness: 50 Tone: 45
> RED: 850 GREEN: 914 BLUE: 840


All you have to do is have a dark room, and turn your brightness down. Eventually it reaches a floor where it won't go any darker (which Ive already experimented with). The only way to darken the image assumably would be turning the laser brightness down (which you can't do).

This thing REALLY needs an Eco mode (2/3 brightness).

If anyone speaks Xiaomi can you ask them if they can somehow implement this?


----------



## okvcos

Demetri Zuev said:


> but the color got worse, compared to Gregory's settings from his review


Do you have a probe to calibrate the colors to say what you say?


----------



## Demetri Zuev

okvcos said:


> Do you have a probe to calibrate the colors to say what you say?


Don't have a probe, but I do have a professionally calibrated OLED that I use as a reference. The film I was trying your settings on featued a main character that wears a red suit all the time, so I know how it's supposed to look from first checking it on OLED. With your settings the costume becomes more orangy, Gregory's were closer to ref. Not scientific, but it was noticeable. I have a calibrator coming soon to set up MadVR and squeeze the maximum out of C2, so it will be interesting to recheck this film another time after that


----------



## okvcos

Demetri Zuev said:


> With your settings the costume becomes more orangy, Gregory's were closer to ref.


Thanks Demetri . 
For comparison, which red / orange custome and move are you talking about ? So I can make a comparison. 
I ask again: when I set the "Office Mode", I exit the menu and return, I find it set in "Night Mode" , does it happen to you too?
Unlike the "View Mode" which never changes


----------



## okvcos

okvcos said:


> Thanks Demetri .
> For comparison, which red / orange custome and move are you talking about ? So I can make a comparison.
> I ask again: when I set the "Office Mode", I exit the menu and return, I find it set in "Night Mode" , does it happen to you too?
> Unlike the "View Mode" which never changes
> 
> Laurent Willen's settings are also very close to Gregory , this actually makes me think


----------



## indieke2

Demetri Zuev said:


> I experienced the same issue with my Sony X700 Blu-Ray Player, there's just a constant battle between my Shield and Sony, I unplugged the Sony for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> I make sure I long press the power button on the remote and then confirm the shutdown with the central round button, this way the projector shuts down completely and shuts down my entire sound system vie eARC.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you switch that off?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Vividstorm floor rising ALR screen with 0.6 gain and also a 77" OLED behind it. Over the last week I've been gradually adjusting to C2's black levels, cause there's just no way they can be as gorgeous as on OLED, by the way, there is a Dark setting for HDR, where blacks get deeper, but it works only for DV files.
> 
> What I can't get used to is rainbow effect. Unfortunately, I see it constantly and have to try to move my eyes less frequently over the screen to not notice it. It is at its' worse in black and white movies, when there's a dark scene with contrasty bright elements, say a walk in the park at night with bright city lights in the frame. It is also very present when watching films with white subs, the moment you move your eyes to them and back, the goddamn rainbows are there. Does anyone know if there's a way this can be fixed through a software update or something?


Yes, the rainbows, it is really annoying, I see exactly what you describe. I put the subs in the picture, not underneath them and make them as soft as possible. There is nothing to do about th RBE. You and me are sensible to it, a lot of people are not! 

As update of the software, the projector is out a while now. Has a lot of issues here.The DV not work on internal player, that often has drop outs. For external player, always have to use 2.0 Hdmi, not to have issues. and even then tehre are still problems.

The T 1 had more attention. And already an update.

By the way, in the tests, HDR seems not problematic. It can be rendered perfectly, what was not the case with Fengmi C2 , but you still have to alter settings. What I do is to set it up, comparing to the DV version.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

indieke2 said:


> Yes, the rainbows, it is really annoying, I see exactly what you describe. I put the subs in the picture, not underneath them and make them as soft as possible. There is nothing to do about th RBE. You and me are sensible to it, a lot of people are not!
> 
> As update of the software, the projector is out a while now. Has a lot of issues here.The DV not work on internal player, that often has drop outs. For external player, always have to use 2.0 Hdmi, not to have issues. and even then tehre are still problems.
> 
> The T 1 had more attention. And already an update.
> 
> By the way, in the tests, HDR seems not problematic. It can be rendered perfectly, what was not the case with Fengmi C2 , but you still have to alter settings. What I do is to set it up, comparing to the DV version.


In my latest attempts to dial down the subtitles RBE I changed subs color to yellow and made the opacity at around 80%, it has become much better, there is still some trace, but since it is yellow, it is only redish and not as noticeable.

I'm sure that T1 got an update sooner, cause in the T1 thread there is someone who is in constant contact with Fengmi and is relaying all the requests to them, so they probably have the impression that there is more interest in T1. That thread has 10x more pages, so its probably true


----------



## okvcos

I ask again: when I set the "Office Mode", I exit the menu and return, I find it set in "Night Mode" , does it happen to you too?
Unlike the "View Mode" which never changes .


----------



## Demetri Zuev

okvcos said:


> Thanks Demetri .
> For comparison, which red / orange custome and move are you talking about ? So I can make a comparison.
> I ask again: when I set the "Office Mode", I exit the menu and return, I find it set in "Night Mode" , does it happen to you too?
> Unlike the "View Mode" which never changes


I'm referring to the settings that are accessible once the file is playing through the three lines button, not the ones in general settings menu

Yes, mine does exactly the same, set to Office, then switch to another menu, go back, it's at Night again. But it is only displayed that way, the color settings do not switch back


----------



## jakechoy

Garage Battle said:


> But god - is this thing drop dead gorgeous on a video like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Really tired of this china smart tv shows crap on my menu.
> 
> 3. Annoying 15 second time for switching sources - many times it defaults back to china shows menu which is just dumb.
> 
> 4. Thing will never shut itself off with nothing being outputted by the source. It goes back to china shows menu, then china screen saver, and then stays on for 5 hours if Im not paying attention.


just tried the YT video...damn...LSD awesome! Thanks for the link..excellent demo video.

As for the other issues..the only time mine goes to the chinese menu is when my NVIDIA goes into standby after I paused some content for too long.

I use:

1. Power Up - NVIDIA remote
2. Power Down - C2 remote

NVDIDA->LG Soundbar -> C2 is my setup.

No china issue. Stupid LG (Google) and XiaoAI are always listening - best to disconnect them from wifi.


----------



## paluch7

Small off topic but I have to ask - do you guys know where I can ask on the forum about* Europe UST/screen shops* without deleting the post?😁 
I can not find the section.
Ty


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Here's a completely unscientific comparison of LG OLED C9 and C2 with Vividstorm 0.6 gain screen.

Northman in Dolby Vision, Gregory's settings, Dark setting for DV





































Moonlight scenes make me want to cry, C2 is so bad at them compared to OLED


----------



## humax

Demetri Zuev said:


> Moonlight scenes make me want to cry, C2 is so bad at them compared to OLED



Very good and realistic comparison. Your pictures are worth ten reviews. This is the real difference between 3000:1 vs infinite contrast. However, C2 although not native 4K somehow appears sharper than OLED.

Performance-wise, you cannot have it all. Only projector comparable to OLED is Cristie Eclipse. You can get a JVC for better blacks, but you will lose tri-laser, DV, UST and all that at a triple cost.

Realistically, only way to get better DLP performance right now is the dual DMD method, but that's not available at a reasonable cost. Carbon black UST screens should also help with DLP contrast, but where are they?

So for the time being enjoy what you have, until something better comes along. Non-ALPD solutions are even worse contrast-wise. Hell, we cannot even have something like the 6500:1 claimed contrast of SIM2's Alpha-path folded light engine in 4K.


----------



## okvcos

you can tell that you want to cry when a monitor 100" OLED costs 2000 $ .....
come on it's not that bad


----------



## Demetri Zuev

okvcos said:


> you can tell that you want to cry when a monitor 100" OLED costs 2000 $ .....
> come on it's not that bad


A price for any OLED larger than 77 inches is a tear jerker 

I know it's kind of stupid to compare OLED to DLP, so I'm not complaining, ALPD UST tech is fantastic for the price, the closest in size to my setup TV is a Samsung Neo Qled 98" (and the cheapest option at that diagonal) and it costs 3 times more than the whole projector/screen set. So, that was just a silly "because I can" test, but also a warning to some expecting miracles from ALPD USTs 🙃


----------



## Aztar35

Demetri Zuev said:


> Here's a completely unscientific comparison of LG OLED C9 and C2 with Vividstorm 0.6 gain screen.
> 
> Moonlight scenes make me want to cry, C2 is so bad at them compared to OLED


These are different technologies, keep in mind. Try this test with any other projector under $100,000, and you'll find similar results, and with some very poor results even.

Some projectors may have better blacks than the Laser C2 but may have a softer image; some may have a sharp image but may have very poor black levels. While not having OLED blacks, the Laser C2 produces decent blacks; it's a bright projector even calibrated and is extremely sharp.


----------



## indieke2

I am getting more and more tired of this projector. First Xiaomi not fixes any issues. No new firmwares to correct many issues I have. DV, stopped working with internal player, ok it is worthless any way, and I use my zidoo. But this is not what I payed for.What is weird, without loading new firmwares, that not exist, I get more and more bugs.

I cannot turn off the projector any more. Yes it shuts down, but now it restarts after 20 seconds. over and over again. My DV used to work before too, with internal player. So magic or curse, it gets more and more issues with time. It is time Xiaomi gets out a new firmware without doomed ghost in it.


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I am getting more and more tired of this projector. First Xiaomi not fixes any issues. No new firmwares to correct many issues I have. DV, stopped working with internal player, ok it is worthless any way, and I use my zidoo. But this is not what I payed for.What is weird, without loading new firmwares, that not exist, I get more and more bugs.
> 
> I cannot turn off the projector any more. Yes it shuts down, but now it restarts after 20 seconds. over and over again. My DV used to work before too, with internal player. So magic or curse, it gets more and more issues with time. It is time Xiaomi gets out a new firmware without doomed ghost in it.


I suggest a complete hard reset of the projector.


----------



## indieke2

jakechoy said:


> I suggest a complete hard reset of the projector.


Did this some times now. Always new issues;

EDIT Do you mean factory reset or something else?


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> Did this some times now. Always new issues;
> 
> EDIT Do you mean factory reset or something else?


yes a complete reset with data reset from the settings menu.


----------



## manuhard

Hi,

I got a QLED TV (Samsung Q70R), 55 inches. According to the different reviews I saw, I intend to replace it with this Xiaomi Cinema 2 projector.
My intended screen would be from 80 inches to 100 inches, the distance between the two armchairs and the screen would be 2.50 to 2.90 meters.

What would be the difference of quality between my current TV and this projector ?


----------



## humax

manuhard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a QLED TV (Samsung Q70R), 55 inches. According to the different reviews I saw, I intend to replace it with this Xiaomi Cinema 2 projector.
> My intended screen would be from 80 inches to 100 inches, the distance between the two armchairs and the screen would be 2.50 to 2.90 meters.
> 
> What would be the difference of quality between my current TV and this projector ?



Samsung Q70/Q70R QLED Review (QN49Q70RAFXZA, QN55Q70RAFXZA, QN65Q70RAFXZA, QN75Q70RAFXZA, QN82Q70RAFXZA, QN85Q70RAFXZA) - RTINGS.com 

According to this review, your tv is a VA panel with full array local dimming (native contrast 7250:1/8056 dynamic). Xiaomi has around 3200:1 native contrast, so your tv will have better blacks, but it should not be a night and day difference. In all other aspects of image quality, you can expect this projector to be equal or better than the tv (emissive display vs projection qualities aside). Just the upgrade from 55" should be enough. C2 also has DV support, while your Samsung does not, so that is a nice bonus.


----------



## manuhard

Thank you for your answer.
As I got a AVR-X1400 AV DENON receiver which also supports HDR10, HLG and DV, I think it could be a good match !



humax said:


> Samsung Q70/Q70R QLED Review (QN49Q70RAFXZA, QN55Q70RAFXZA, QN65Q70RAFXZA, QN75Q70RAFXZA, QN82Q70RAFXZA, QN85Q70RAFXZA) - RTINGS.com
> 
> According to this review, your tv is a VA panel with full array local dimming (native contrast 7250:1/8056 dynamic). Xiaomi has around 3200:1 native contrast, so your tv will have better blacks, but it should not be a night and day difference. In all other aspects of image quality, you can expect this projector to be equal or better than the tv (emissive display vs projection qualities aside). Just the upgrade from 55" should be enough. C2 also has DV support, while your Samsung does not, so that is a nice bonus.


----------



## Garage Battle

So last night my Xiaomi Cinema 2 randomly shut off after watching the NHL game. It did so without warning. It immediately was able to be powered back on, and I have not experienced an issue since.

Will update if it occurs again.


----------



## humax

Garage Battle said:


> So last night my Xiaomi Cinema 2 randomly shut off after watching the NHL game. It did so without warning. It immediately was able to be powered back on, and I have not experienced an issue since.
> 
> Will update if it occurs again.



Probably a random issue, if you have free air flow around the unit. Otherwise, any chance it overheated for some reason?


----------



## indieke2

I wonder why they really never dao updates. There are several issues, where you can live with for sure, but sometimes annoying. Another thing I am experience, on SOME DV files, the contrast is changing all the time, too tireful to watch. I have the impression these are from Hybrid discs. Some examples, Man on a ledge, Logan. If I put my Zidoo on HDR Tone mapping, then it displays it in HDR and the effect is gone. Not all DV, have this problem, the marvelous Dunquerke, I saw 2 days ago, is marvelous, but I encounter this now once and a while. Not know if it is the player or the disc, or the projector. Cannot compare, as it is my only DV capable display.


----------



## jakechoy

indieke2 said:


> I wonder why they really never dao updates. There are several issues, where you can live with for sure, but sometimes annoying. Another thing I am experience, on SOME DV files, the contrast is changing all the time, too tireful to watch. I have the impression these are from Hybrid discs. Some examples, Man on a ledge, Logan. If I put my Zidoo on HDR Tone mapping, then it displays it in HDR and the effect is gone. Not all DV, have this problem, the marvelous Dunquerke, I saw 2 days ago, is marvelous, but I encounter this now once and a while. Not know if it is the player or the disc, or the projector. Cannot compare, as it is my only DV capable display.


I don't do rips, even when someone asked me to test the C2 and T1 with Northman, I had to wait till it was streaming on Peacock.

Anyways, I have no issue with Kodi playing DV files mentioned in the threads. Netflix, Disney, Hulu, HBO and Paramount all stream DV in 4K with no issues.

Can't help on rips and players. It's definitely not the projector as all streaming services work fine including HDR10


----------



## indieke2

jakechoy said:


> I don't do rips, even when someone asked me to test the C2 and T1 with Northman, I had to wait till it was streaming on Peacock.
> 
> Anyways, I have no issue with Kodi playing DV files mentioned in the threads. Netflix, Disney, Hulu, HBO and Paramount all stream DV in 4K with no issues.
> 
> Can't help on rips and players. It's definitely not the projector as all streaming services work fine including HDR10


Yes, never said THIS was a projector issue. Every streaming device, every provider, will also give different results. Same hardware, other movies, hybrid, no issues. Just getting once and a while a movie where this happens.

Just like the fact, that I have Dolby visions that are stunning. Perfect contrast, bright, lively (Mad Max Fury road, Top Gun, Dunquerke, The green mile etc) and others like the new stars wars movies, where I find image like dimmed compared to the Blu Ray, and have far from the woaw effect. That is the thing with DV. When it works, it is great that you not have to do anything, but when a bit to dark on your device, you cannot tune it up like with HDR 10, where you can put some light in it.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Guys, I have some really strange issue with my C2. I took delivery of a new Vividstorm floor rising 100" screen today. Did not move the projector in any way, only replaced my completely identical 92" version with 100" version. I now get an image like this.

To compensate for this I have to turn the projector slightly sideways, but it ends up not being parallel to the screen. I checked the screen itself and did not find any abnormalities in terms of angles and such. Could it be that the lens somehow shifted inside the projector? And if so, is there a way to manually adjust it?

I've also attached a photo of a position where I get a straight image, so you can clearly see that the projector is not parallel to the screen this way.


----------



## okvcos

Demetri Zuev said:


> Guys, I have some really strange issue with my C2. I took delivery of a new Vividstorm floor rising 100" screen today. Did not move the projector in any way, only replaced my completely identical 92" version with 100" version. I now get an image like this.
> 
> To compensate for this I have to turn the projector slightly sideways, but it ends up not being parallel to the screen. I checked the screen itself and did not find any abnormalities in terms of angles and such. Could it be that the lens somehow shifted inside the projector? And if so, is there a way to manually adjust it?
> 
> I've also attached a photo of a position where I get a straight image, so you can clearly see that the projector is not parallel to the screen this way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299936


if I look at the second photograph, it doesn't seem aligned with the projection screen, but slightly crooked on the right (out of line, not straight) .... from here you have the defect you see on the screen ... trapezoid


----------



## Demetri Zuev

okvcos said:


> if I look at the second photograph, it doesn't seem aligned with the projection screen, but slightly crooked on the right (out of line, not straight) .... from here you have the defect you see on the screen ... trapezoid


When the projector is placed like it is on a second image I get normal straight picture. When it is placed parallel to the screen, I get the trapezoid like on the first picture. That is the issue


----------



## jakechoy

when u project on a flat wall what do you get? if u get a good image, then its definitely a screen issue.


----------



## RoccoT76

I agree with @jakechoy, try projecting without screen and see if image is normal, even go back to your original screen to test if you need to...process of elimination to see where the issue lies. Only other things I can think of that I would do is:
1) reset keystone adjustment
2) check the feet on your projector are level or equal height (if one side is taller it will distort the image shape)
3) ensure new screen is perfectly flat (no waves) and both vertical left and right edges are prefectly in line with each other, perhaps the top right corner is leaning a little compared to top left corner (maybe pull it slightly towards you and I bet the image will straighten). Hope this makes sense!

Good luck and hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## RoccoT76

hey guys, i have a question...have a feeling it's been asnwered already (ie. No) but is there anyway to make the projector boot straight into HDMI1 and not into the Chinese home screen since I use my media centre as playback device (it's annoying having to manually choose hdmi1 every time)?


----------



## RoccoT76

RoccoT76 said:


> hey guys, i have a question...have a feeling it's been asnwered already (ie. No) but is there anyway to make the projector boot straight into HDMI1 and not into the Chinese home screen since I use my media centre as playback device (it's annoying having to manually choose hdmi1 every time)?


Actually guys I did find the setting and so far working great (bypassing that nasty Chinese home screen). Also seems to make the hdmi handshake work better...getting [email protected] when i turn on preojector now where prevoiusly had to fiddle with hdmi control (flicking between 2.0 and 2.1 to force handshake to correct itself).
Hope this helps someone with same issue!


----------



## shanedowley

RoccoT76 said:


> Actually guys I did find the setting and so far working great (bypassing that nasty Chinese home screen). Also seems to make the hdmi handshake work better...getting [email protected] when i turn on preojector now where prevoiusly had to fiddle with hdmi control (flicking between 2.0 and 2.1 to force handshake to correct itself).
> Hope this helps someone with same issue!
> View attachment 3303791


Thanks @RoccoT76 - is this solution working for you consistently? I am doing the same but find it doesn’t work all the time especially after a full power down/up cycle.


----------



## RoccoT76

shanedowley said:


> Thanks @RoccoT76 - is this solution working for you consistently? I am doing the same but find it doesn’t work all the time especially after a full power down/up cycle.


So my update is it works when everything turns on in a specific order when projector has been powered down.

1-Amplifier then
2-Projector (need to wait for it to boot up completely and got to hdmi1 in my case) then
3-Media Centre

If I am impatient I only get [email protected] then have to do the projector hdmi menu trick (toggle between hdmi 2.0 and 2.1). I'd imagine everyone will get slightly different results based on their choice of equipment.

Its 95% effective but Xiaomi do need to release a fix for the hdmi handshake issue...howver it issue only happens with my Media Centre, if I boot up 1 and 2 and then say my PS5 then no issues ever and works 100% of the time [email protected] Hope this helps.


----------



## RoccoT76

This is looking pretty good, seems like an English Global version with 2800 lumens and Android 11 (but no Netflix)














Formovie THEATER Ultra Short Throw 4k Projector-Cinema in Your Home


Meet the Ultra Short Throw 4k Projector Formovie THEATER. Featured with World's Most Advanced ALPD®4.0 RGB+ Triple Laser technology, 150 inch Projection, Dobly Vision and ATMOS, 2800 ANSI lumens.




www.formovie.com


----------



## shanedowley

RoccoT76 said:


> So my update is it works when everything turns on in a specific order when projector has been powered down.
> 
> 1-Amplifier then
> 2-Projector (need to wait for it to boot up completely and got to hdmi1 in my case) then
> 3-Media Centre
> 
> If I am impatient I only get [email protected] then have to do the projector hdmi menu trick (toggle between hdmi 2.0 and 2.1). I'd imagine everyone will get slightly different results based on their choice of equipment.
> 
> Its 95% effective but Xiaomi do need to release a fix for the hdmi handshake issue...howver it issue only happens with my Media Centre, if I boot up 1 and 2 and then say my PS5 then no issues ever and works 100% of the time [email protected] Hope this helps.


Thanks! That’s helpful. I’ll have a go at something similar. 
I use 3 media sources: AppleTV box, Panasonic UB9000 and Nintendo Switch, each plugged into a HDFURY Vertex2 (used, among other things, as the HDMI switch), outputting to HDMI 1 input of the projector.


----------



## shanedowley

RoccoT76 said:


> This is looking pretty good, seems like an English Global version with 2800 lumens and Android 11 (but no Netflix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formovie THEATER Ultra Short Throw 4k Projector-Cinema in Your Home
> 
> 
> Meet the Ultra Short Throw 4k Projector Formovie THEATER. Featured with World's Most Advanced ALPD®4.0 RGB+ Triple Laser technology, 150 inch Projection, Dobly Vision and ATMOS, 2800 ANSI lumens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.formovie.com


Yes. It’s available now to purchase from various vendors internationally. There’s a pretty active forum thread on it and the Chinese variant of it here - Formovie Fengmi T1


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> I have the c2 version that supports Dolby vision.
> Can you share where in settings the auto turn off is. I don't see it.
> 
> Thanks


@cpumechanic here u go; go into the android menu from the chinese menu; settings, device preferences and screen saver and set the sleep timer there.


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello Jakechoy

I don't know how to navigate to the "android" menu from the chinese menu settings... I know the final BLACK BACKGROUND menu you are modifying is the main Android one, but.. I just can figure out how to bring that menu up.
You say
===============================================
go into the android menu from the chinese menu; settings
==============================================

I'm stumped.. every time I select a "gear icon" I get the menu's I describe below, and not access to the desired Android Menu.


I spent about an hour trying to get to the screen you show.. I think I landed there one time, and couldn't repeat whatever I did, and I understand it is the "android" settings, but I cannot navigate to the screens you show.

My settings brings up a set of blue boxes as follows:
general
Network Setting System Energy Saving Security About (Row 1)
image and sound
Image Sound (Row 2)
Interconnection
XaoMiAccount Common peripherals Bluetooth Xiao AI (Row 3)

If I select the energy saving button it brings up

Screensaver Theme
Screensaver Timer
Screensaver Background Sound

The screensaver timer option has a max time of 30 minutes... and is NOT the Android menu you show.

Sorry for being so dense, but can you please provide more explanation on how to get to that setting from the chinese menu.


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello Jakechoy
> 
> I don't know how to navigate to the "android" menu from the chinese menu settings... I know the final BLACK BACKGROUND menu you are modifying is the main Android one, but.. I just can figure out how to bring that menu up.
> You say
> ===============================================
> go into the android menu from the chinese menu; settings
> ==============================================
> 
> I'm stumped.. every time I select a "gear icon" I get the menu's I describe below, and not access to the desired Android Menu.
> 
> 
> I spent about an hour trying to get to the screen you show.. I think I landed there one time, and couldn't repeat whatever I did, and I understand it is the "android" settings, but I cannot navigate to the screens you show.
> 
> My settings brings up a set of blue boxes as follows:
> general
> Network Setting System Energy Saving Security About (Row 1)
> image and sound
> Image Sound (Row 2)
> Interconnection
> XaoMiAccount Common peripherals Bluetooth Xiao AI (Row 3)
> 
> If I select the energy saving button it brings up
> 
> Screensaver Theme
> Screensaver Timer
> Screensaver Background Sound
> 
> The screensaver timer option has a max time of 30 minutes... and is NOT the Android menu you show.
> 
> Sorry for being so dense, but can you please provide more explanation on how to get to that setting from the chinese menu.


on the main chinese screen, press/hold down the 3 dashes button (on the right of the hold button)

and u will get this screen, then select settings to get into Android menu.


----------



## cpumechanic

Jakechoy

I can get to this screen by pressing the three dashes from the main chinese startup menu
There is a large blue setting box I can select on the far right, in the first row. Selecting that option doesn't get me where I want to go.










The large blue box on the upper left says "settings" and when I press that don't ever get access to the Android settings, and on my unit, my screen ends just below the row of all blue boxes starting with "watch history" and ending with " bluetooth speaker" I don't have any of the "apps" shown like on your device hulu and IMDB.

I assume the "settings button" you are talking about selecting is this one in the bottom row below the row with Kodi in the image below

Is that the "settings" option you are referring to? If yes.. that gear icon, and any apps never appear on my device.










My issue is when I gain access to the menu using the three bars, I have no android apps installed, and no way to scroll down to the grey gear icon, settings that you show on your screen.

Question: How did you install Kodi on your projector, I use a shield box, and run all my android apps from there.
Question: If I deleted all of the android apps, is it possible that with none installed , I can't get to the android grey gear icon you show? 
Question: How do I add back some apps to see if that makes a difference.

Thanks for clarifying how to get to the menu options, I can also select the large blue box labeled settings that appears in the top row when you first navigate to the screen., but that "settings" never has access to the main android gear icon I believe you are sending me to access.

Thanks for the education
CPU


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> My issue is when I gain access to the menu using the three bars, I have no android apps installed, and no way to scroll down to the grey gear icon, settings that you show on your screen.
> 
> Question: How did you install Kodi on your projector, I use a shield box, and run all my android apps from there.
> Question: If I deleted all of the android apps, is it possible that with none installed , I can't get to the android grey gear icon you show?
> Question: How do I add back some apps to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying how to get to the menu options, I can also select the large blue box labeled settings that appears in the top row when you first navigate to the screen., but that "settings" never has access to the main android gear icon I believe you are sending me to access.
> 
> Thanks for the education
> CPU


hmm, weird, HULU etc were already installed when i got my brand new unit.

I did install Kodi and Chrome but eventually used only NVIDIA Shield.

Pretty straightforward. Put the APK of KODI on a USB, then slot it into the C2 and then install the APK from there.

Try that and see if the Android apps show up. I get full access into the Android menu. Even in the About menu in Android, its device name is the Xiaomi C2. U should be able to get to it. If not, let me take a video of it


----------



## indieke2

I have so many bugs and no update of Xiaomi, in all these months.

DV works only external, if you change from Hdmi 2.1 to auto or reverse.
Sounds breaks on many files, if played by internal player.
DV not working on internal player, when it did at the start.

I can not understand there are no fixes for this. These Chinese companies not update their firmware enough.

Somebody told me to do a hard reset to get rid of some problems. I see how to get a factory reset, but nothing else.

For the rest this projector is satisfying,enough. Just a shame I see in dark scenes some rainbows, makes movies like Aliens, difficult to watch.

Come on, give us a Firmware update.


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> hmm, weird, HULU etc were already installed when i got my brand new unit.
> 
> I did install Kodi and Chrome but eventually used only NVIDIA Shield.
> 
> Pretty straightforward. Put the APK of KODI on a USB, then slot it into the C2 and then install the APK from there.
> 
> Try that and see if the Android apps show up. I get full access into the Android menu. Even in the About menu in Android, its device name is the Xiaomi C2. U should be able to get to it. If not, let me take a video of it


Hello

Image one is the gear icon , I see it on a couple different screens, always leads to 
Image 2.

Image 1










Image 2









Image 3, what I see when I select Energy Savings
Maximum Time is 30 Minutes.










I have also tried some android apps that say they allow you into the android Gear ....but so far, they install as an APK, but when selected/opened nothing executes.

So I am still stuck and cannot get into the "real" Android gear Icon and the actual Android gear setup parameters

I am trying a fourth Android App that acts at the GEAR.. if I find one that works, I will share


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> Image one is the gear icon , I see it on a couple different screens, always leads to
> Image 2.
> 
> Image 1
> 
> View attachment 3318071
> 
> 
> Image 2
> View attachment 3318073
> 
> 
> Image 3, what I see when I select Energy Savings
> Maximum Time is 30 Minutes.
> 
> View attachment 3318075
> 
> 
> I have also tried some android apps that say they allow you into the android Gear ....but so far, they install as an APK, but when selected/opened nothing executes.
> 
> So I am still stuck and cannot get into the "real" Android gear Icon and the actual Android gear setup parameters
> 
> I am trying a fourth Android App that acts at the GEAR.. if I find one that works, I will share


what version is your firmware?


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> what version is your firmware?


1.4.5.1866 no newer one available


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> 1.4.5.1866 no newer one available


that's the same as mine.

Let me do a video of the steps I did to get into the android menu later today.


----------



## okvcos

Hello everyone, I keep seeing magenta colors on faces, especially with the movie Encanto ... on the noses or cheeks. Sometimes the yellow to red halo of the sun causes that magenta halo. I was a little able to eliminate it by lowering the value of red (930) but I do not find the right balance with the blue, which seems stronger to me. I currently use red 930, green 944, blue 790 .. I tried various settings also taken from the T1 forum ... but I'm not satisfied.
Advice ?


----------



## jakechoy

okvcos said:


> Hello everyone, I keep seeing magenta colors on faces, especially with the movie Encanto ... on the noses or cheeks. Sometimes the yellow to red halo of the sun causes that magenta halo. I was a little able to eliminate it by lowering the value of red (930) but I do not find the right balance with the blue, which seems stronger to me. I currently use red 930, green 944, blue 790 .. I tried various settings also taken from the T1 forum ... but I'm not satisfied.
> Advice ?


Are you running it through Disney + with DV?


----------



## okvcos

jakechoy said:


> Are you running it through Disney + with DV?


Uhm ... with DV + Disney ,this problem does not exist because the value of the colors does not affect.
Normally I use Zidoo Z9X in SDR + VS10 .... but I see the magenta problem even if I use LLDV + Vertex 2 or SDR or HDR from Netflix


----------



## Garage Battle

jakechoy said:


> that's the same as mine.
> 
> Let me do a video of the steps I did to get into the android menu later today.


Jake could you please get this done and uploaded.

Id love to be able to set a timer to shut my projector off.


----------



## spocky12

Not sure I understood your exact issue, but Projectivy Launcher has a shortcut to the stock Android settings (among many others things, such as idle timer to shutdown).
You don't need to replace your current launcher to use the embedded tools.


----------



## Tularius

Hello everyone, bought my Laser Cinema 2 around three weeks ago. I was totally satisfied until 2 days ago. After a cold start in the evening an overheating warning popped up and the projector turned off 5 seconds later. Since then it happens all the time, 30 seconds after every start.

I plugged off the powercord a whole day, nothing changed.
The room is "cold", the projector is cold, the fans are working. Has anyone had the same experience with such an error? Seems like the temperature sensor is broken?


----------



## Garage Battle

spocky12 said:


> Not sure I understood your exact issue, but Projectivy Launcher has a shortcut to the stock Android settings (among many others things, such as idle timer to shutdown).
> You don't need to replace your current launcher to use the embedded tools.


i dont have projectivity launcher.

how do I get projectivity launcher?


----------



## jakechoy

Garage Battle said:


> Jake could you please get this done and uploaded.
> 
> Id love to be able to set a timer to shut my projector off.


See my video here:


----------



## jakechoy

Tularius said:


> Hello everyone, bought my Laser Cinema 2 around three weeks ago. I was totally satisfied until 2 days ago. After a cold start in the evening an overheating warning popped up and the projector turned off 5 seconds later. Since then it happens all the time, 30 seconds after every start.
> 
> I plugged off the powercord a whole day, nothing changed.
> The room is "cold", the projector is cold, the fans are working. Has anyone had the same experience with such an error? Seems like the temperature sensor is broken?


Do a quick search in the forum, someone had a similar issue with another UST - not sure how it was solved.


----------



## Garage Battle

jakechoy said:


> See my video here:


i dont have any of those extra icons.


----------



## spocky12

Garage Battle said:


> i dont have projectivity launcher.
> 
> how do I get projectivity launcher?


It's available on the play store for devices bundled with Google services.
For other devices, such as yours, you can download it from here [APP][ANDROID TV] Projectivy Launcher


----------



## vijay.namburi

I am finding it hard to setup keystone correction on this Cinema 2 projector. Also is there a place where I can find Detail Manual in English ?


----------



## yawar.syed

Hi Guys, I am in Toronto Canada, what is best reliable source to buy this projector? Aliexpress or you recommend any better?


----------



## cpumechanic

Jakechoy , Thank you for posting the video.. but like the other person commented, when I follow your steps, I don't see any white background gear icons that you show on your screen. My guess is that is something some other app added for you. I have installed the projectivity launcher, and it does appear to allow me to get to an Android option that allows timeouts for projector that is not in use and turn the projector off. I need to do a "test" of that feature by killing power to my home, watching the projector turn on when power is restored, then waiting the time selected to see if the projector does indeed turn back off, when the timeout is reached.

Just thinking out loud.. I wonder if using 120V power source directly for the projector is somehow confusing the unit. It does have a "restart automatically when power applied" feature built in, that I have turned off, but that feature in the default menu does not work here in the USA, and every single time I wake up to blinking clocks (due to a short overnight power outage).. I go into basement and the projector is on. That happens 100% of the time it is a "feature" LOL.

I will report back, but for sure I will be adding a smart power outlet to allow me to remotely turn off the power to the projector when I am traveling, as I don't want the power draw of the very nice projector running 24/7 if when there is a power glitch while I am away.


----------



## vijay.namburi

vijay.namburi said:


> I am finding it hard to setup keystone correction on this Cinema 2 projector. Also is there a place where I can find Detail Manual in English ?


Can I get any help here ?


----------



## cpumechanic

cpumechanic said:


> Jakechoy , Thank you for posting the video.. but like the other person commented, when I follow your steps, I don't see any white background gear icons that you show on your screen. My guess is that is something some other app added for you. I have installed the projectivity launcher, and it does appear to allow me to get to an Android option that allows timeouts for projector that is not in use and turn the projector off. I need to do a "test" of that feature by killing power to my home, watching the projector turn on when power is restored, then waiting the time selected to see if the projector does indeed turn back off, when the timeout is reached.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.. I wonder if using 120V power source directly for the projector is somehow confusing the unit. It does have a "restart automatically when power applied" feature built in, that I have turned off, but that feature in the default menu does not work here in the USA, and every single time I wake up to blinking clocks (due to a short overnight power outage).. I go into basement and the projector is on. That happens 100% of the time it is a "feature" LOL.
> 
> I will report back, but for sure I will be adding a smart power outlet to allow me to remotely turn off the power to the projector when I am traveling, as I don't want the power draw of the very nice projector running 24/7 if when there is a power glitch while I am away.


Hello.. I can confirm that I completed a test whereby house power was removed, then several hours later restarted, and as expected the Laser Cinema 2 turned itself on. However at some point after 1 hour, it turned itself off as a result of settings in projectivity launcher. I also did a test where I modified a power setting to turn the unit off after 1 minute of inactivity, an after this short time, a screen came up, with a count down, and the unit shut itself off. 

I am still troubled by this "feature/bug" of automatic turn on when home power goes off , then on, but It appears that (as others suggested) using projectivity launcher power settings will cause the unit to shut off. There are multiple settings available, and i modified several, and end result is it appears to automate the power off, after some time period so that is good. As a backup.. I still plan on plugging the unit into a smart switch that I can control remotely, then when i am not home I can just use the internet to connect and remove power from the Laser Cinema 2.. and have confidence that it will remain off until I return.

Thanks to all who commented, I am happy that I have overcome the automatic turn on of the projector whenever power to the plug is cycled off, then back on.

CPU


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello.. I can confirm that I completed a test whereby house power was removed, then several hours later restarted, and as expected the Laser Cinema 2 turned itself on. However at some point after 1 hour, it turned itself off as a result of settings in projectivity launcher. I also did a test where I modified a power setting to turn the unit off after 1 minute of inactivity, an after this short time, a screen came up, with a count down, and the unit shut itself off.
> 
> I am still troubled by this "feature/bug" of automatic turn on when home power goes off , then on, but It appears that (as others suggested) using projectivity launcher power settings will cause the unit to shut off. There are multiple settings available, and i modified several, and end result is it appears to automate the power off, after some time period so that is good. As a backup.. I still plan on plugging the unit into a smart switch that I can control remotely, then when i am not home I can just use the internet to connect and remove power from the Laser Cinema 2.. and have confidence that it will remain off until I return.
> 
> Thanks to all who commented, I am happy that I have overcome the automatic turn on of the projector whenever power to the plug is cycled off, then back on.
> 
> CPU


yeah...very weird. I didn't install anything on the projector other than Kodi Dolby Vision at the beginning.

Great you found an alternative solution. 

That said, yes - i had a power outrage recently and it automatically turns on the projector.


----------



## jakechoy

vijay.namburi said:


> Can I get any help here ?





vijay.namburi said:


> I am finding it hard to setup keystone correction on this Cinema 2 projector. Also is there a place where I can find Detail Manual in English ?


its pretty straightforward - what issue are you having? if you have a flat surface, don't need any keystone correction.

FYI The manual is also available in the menu system.


----------



## yawar.syed

Today I received projector however top section of projector is out of focus. Defective unit? Focus control can only work to that point. See attached image.


----------



## jakechoy

yawar.syed said:


> Today I received projector however top section of projector is out of focus. Defective unit? Focus control can only work to that point. See attached image.
> View attachment 3330800


are you projecting on a wall? If so, you are unlikely to get al 4 corners perfect. How are the other 3 corners?


----------



## yawar.syed

jakechoy said:


> are you projecting on a wall? If so, you are unlikely to get al 4 corners perfect. How are the other 3 corners?


 Top 2 corners exactly like this out of focus Bottom 2 corners perfect focus


----------



## jakechoy

yawar.syed said:


> Top 2 corners exactly like this out of focus Bottom 2 corners perfect focus


Have u tried focusing on a different wall with a varying projection size?


----------



## rjyap

yawar.syed said:


> Top 2 corners exactly like this out of focus Bottom 2 corners perfect focus


 Try tilt your projector and check if you can get 4 corners in focus. Most likely your projector is not perpendicular to the wall.


----------



## yawar.syed

Thankyou very much, it seems you are right, the screen is not perpendicular, I'll try again tomorrow. One more question, is there a way to install Youtube apk on this projector? I tried, but it complained about google services not there, then i installed google services, but youtube doesn't start still.


----------



## yawar.syed

Maybe Youtube installation not possible in projector? I need to buy chrome stick or another way to watch youtube videos?


----------



## jakechoy

Get NVIDIA Pro or Fire4K or Roku Ultra or ChromeTV. All 4 support Dolby Vision and HDR.

Never use the internal android.


----------



## uriulet

Hi all. I just bought a Zidoo Z10Pro, as some HDR x265 10bit movies break a little bit and look too dark on the Laser Cinema 2. 
While the Ziddo plays the movies very fluently... man, the quality is much worse than the projector. Even in the eyes of a non-expert/total newbie/not very picky guy like me. The image is way too dark, plus not as sharp. It looks like a 1080p movie upscaled to 4k. Guardians of the Galaxy 2, Captain Marvel, Top Gun Maverick... all of them HDR x265 10 bit. All of them looking equally horrible. 
Also, the interface of the Zidoo is... how can I put it nicely? ****e? It just looks cheap and extremely unsofisticated. 
My misery and disappointment is only half of what it should be, because I also bought the Zidoo to watch 1080p series on my TV (haven't tested that yet, but I'm not too fussy with the quality of the image on that one) to replace my Raspberry 4 (lately it keeps switching on and off when I connect my 4TB external hard drive). 
Has anyone tried a Zidoo with the LC? Maybe I haven't configured it right? (even thought I've been tinkering with the settings a bit, with no significant improvement). 
Please tell me there's a catch somewhere and that I just didn't pay £310 on Aliexpress (i.e. no returns unless I want to fork out an arm and a leg to post it back to China) for something clearly not worth it. Please!!


----------



## jakechoy

uriulet said:


> Hi all. I just bought a Zidoo Z10Pro, as some HDR x265 10bit movies break a little bit and look too dark on the Laser Cinema 2.
> While the Ziddo plays the movies very fluently... man, the quality is much worse than the projector. Even in the eyes of a non-expert/total newbie/not very picky guy like me. The image is way too dark, plus not as sharp. It looks like a 1080p movie upscaled to 4k. Guardians of the Galaxy 2, Captain Marvel, Top Gun Maverick... all of them HDR x265 10 bit. All of them looking equally horrible.
> Also, the interface of the Zidoo is... how can I put it nicely? ****e? It just looks cheap and extremely unsofisticated.
> My misery and disappointment is only half of what it should be, because I also bought the Zidoo to watch 1080p series on my TV (haven't tested that yet, but I'm not too fussy with the quality of the image on that one) to replace my Raspberry 4 (lately it keeps switching on and off when I connect my 4TB external hard drive).
> Has anyone tried a Zidoo with the LC? Maybe I haven't configured it right? (even thought I've been tinkering with the settings a bit, with no significant improvement).
> Please tell me there's a catch somewhere and that I just didn't pay £310 on Aliexpress (i.e. no returns unless I want to fork out an arm and a leg to post it back to China) for something clearly not worth it. Please!!


sorry, can't help you. I've been using previous and current generation of NVIDIA Shield Pro and Roku Ultra. No issues on content playback using Kodi and VLC. Prefer simple OOTB plug and play experience.


----------



## uriulet

jakechoy said:


> sorry, can't help you. I've been using previous and current generation of NVIDIA Shield Pro and Roku Ultra. No issues on content playback using Kodi and VLC. Prefer simple OOTB plug and play experience.


Thanks for that. I actually thought the Zidoo would also be very close to OOTB... 
I've used the Fire Stick 4k in the past with the projector, and in my experience the quality of the 4k movies (Plex app on the fire stick) was way way worse than through a hard drive connected to the projector.


----------



## jakechoy

uriulet said:


> Thanks for that. I actually thought the Zidoo would also be very close to OOTB...
> I've used the Fire Stick 4k in the past with the projector, and in my experience the quality of the 4k movies (Plex app on the fire stick) was way way worse than through a hard drive connected to the projector.


I have not tried plex on the Nvidia, but both Kodi and VLC were excellent with Kodi having more control adjustments and the 4K upscaling of the Nvidia box is really good.


----------



## indieke2

uriulet said:


> Hi all. I just bought a Zidoo Z10Pro, as some HDR x265 10bit movies break a little bit and look too dark on the Laser Cinema 2.
> While the Ziddo plays the movies very fluently... man, the quality is much worse than the projector. Even in the eyes of a non-expert/total newbie/not very picky guy like me. The image is way too dark, plus not as sharp. It looks like a 1080p movie upscaled to 4k. Guardians of the Galaxy 2, Captain Marvel, Top Gun Maverick... all of them HDR x265 10 bit. All of them looking equally horrible.
> Also, the interface of the Zidoo is... how can I put it nicely? ****e? It just looks cheap and extremely unsofisticated.
> My misery and disappointment is only half of what it should be, because I also bought the Zidoo to watch 1080p series on my TV (haven't tested that yet, but I'm not too fussy with the quality of the image on that one) to replace my Raspberry 4 (lately it keeps switching on and off when I connect my 4TB external hard drive).
> Has anyone tried a Zidoo with the LC? Maybe I haven't configured it right? (even thought I've been tinkering with the settings a bit, with no significant improvement).
> Please tell me there's a catch somewhere and that I just didn't pay £310 on Aliexpress (i.e. no returns unless I want to fork out an arm and a leg to post it back to China) for something clearly not worth it. Please!!


Ok, I got Zidoo. Z9 X, is same build. So most of all, look at these things. I have a bug in the projector, not in the player.
If you use HDR or DV, you have to change the HDMI every time after putting the projector on. From Auto to 2.1 and next time inverse. If I put a computer on the projector, it will see it with Jriver as an non compatible HDR device, if you not do that. Not the fault of Zidoo.....

Then, HDR is not tone mapped by Zidoo. If the projector recognize now the HDR signal, it will always be too dark, if you not adjust contrast and brightness. Brightness is in my configuration, + 57. But contrast can go around 77, depending on your source. Play with that.

If you not get satisfactory result, try to put a screenshot of your quick settings. Especially its video output on HDR. One bad setting can make a difference. On computer input, I also have to change the settings when playing HDR. Try to get your hand on a DV file, and see what it does. Same rule! DV will not be DV, if you not change the HDMI setting first. The Dolby Vision must pop up twice. One from your player, other from the projector. One on the left, other on the right. 

If this discourage you, to change settings from SDR to HDR, know that movie mode, is the most close to the right settings for SDR. Then you can play with your personal settings for HDR meanwhile.

I am also curious how other put their HDR settings with the zidoo. But that HDR bug is annoying. Why does XIaomi not come out with a new firmware, all these months, I really wonder! 

Not give up, just be aware that contrast is much higher, but then with the brightness on 57, it must be good.


----------



## indieke2

uriulet said:


> Thanks for that. I actually thought the Zidoo would also be very close to OOTB...
> I've used the Fire Stick 4k in the past with the projector, and in my experience the quality of the 4k movies (Plex app on the fire stick) was way way worse than through a hard drive connected to the projector.


Her is a screen of a movie with blacks and also light. I tried to PP it as close as what I see. Zidoo, and enchanted contrast and brightness. The picture is bright, where it has to be, and dark also. It is less soft though, and sharper. But is well lit. I have a cheap Phone, not easy.

In doubt, pause your player. It has to output 4.4.4 and not 4.2.2, meaning he not recognize the HDR capable projector


----------



## indieke2

I asked myself a question several times. How to do a hard reset with this projector, as DV is impossible with internal player. Is there nothing we can do about the bugs not being taken care of. It gets ridiculous now the HDMI shake not get taken care of, and also that some image setting not change anything


----------



## uriulet

indieke2 said:


> I asked myself a question several times. How to do a hard reset with this projector, as DV is impossible with internal player. Is there nothing we can do about the bugs not being taken care of. It gets ridiculous now the HDMI shake not get taken care of, and also that some image setting not change anything


Wow man, that was so helpful. Thanks so so much for this. Didn't think of the HDMI from Auto to 2.1. I will definitely try that to see what happens (well, first I'll have to find out how to do it, because I remember that I looked that up in the past in it was pretty tricky, and I haven't done it since because I've been using the projector's player. 
I already assumed the Zidoo would require to tinker with the settings a bit in order to improve the image quality... but to be honest, the initial image I got was so so bad (VERY dark and lacking LOTS of sharpness) that no amount of tinkering seemed able to fix it. Happy to try now, though. 
By the way, regarding the settings... not sure if the ones you are talking about (Brightness +57, contrast +77) are the Zidoo or the projector ones? (stupid question probably, but I had to ask!). 

thanks so much again!


----------



## indieke2

uriulet said:


> Wow man, that was so helpful. Thanks so so much for this. Didn't think of the HDMI from Auto to 2.1. I will definitely try that to see what happens (well, first I'll have to find out how to do it, because I remember that I looked that up in the past in it was pretty tricky, and I haven't done it since because I've been using the projector's player.
> I already assumed the Zidoo would require to tinker with the settings a bit in order to improve the image quality... but to be honest, the initial image I got was so so bad (VERY dark and lacking LOTS of sharpness) that no amount of tinkering seemed able to fix it. Happy to try now, though.
> By the way, regarding the settings... not sure if the ones you are talking about (Brightness +57, contrast +77) are the Zidoo or the projector ones? (stupid question probably, but I had to ask!).
> 
> thanks so much again!


The settings are of the projector. Never change picture settings in the zidoo itself. The hdmi setting you find in the Play settings, go down and all to the end on your right. It is stupid, but after every restart, toggle between 2.0 and 2.1.

Try also other hardware then your Zidoo, see how Dolby vision is. Many files on Netflix are on DV. Try to use internal player. Mine broke down, after power outfall, and DV is not working on it any more. 

In your Zidoo settings, use right colour space, put output video to AUTO. You can also try to output your HDR in putting Zidoo manually to it. Contrast is mostly on 73 and brightness 57 - 58. I have no calibration tools to adjust it better, and it will depend, on what surface you project.

On Gregory's forum it is said that you must not change your picture HDR settings on the projector, compared to SDR. Possible on his Panasonic player, who I have the impression, is more adaptive to what it is connected to. In doubt use a HDR capable computer, with J River 29 build, and compare with your Zidoo. With their new native decoder, it should put out HDR nicely and then see if it is better then your zidoo. By pressing CTRL and J while playing, you can see if JRiver chooses to put out HDR or SDR. 

Another tip. In your Zidoo settings, you must put out your 4K colour space to 4.4.4. If you play then a HDR file, pause your zidoo. You get information on the left. Look at bottom. If your player still outputs 4.4.2, it means that the C2 is not recognized as a HDR capable panel. So put in settings 4.4.4. Play a HDR file, after running the C2. When you pause, you will see the 4.4.2 value. Now go to settings, after you stop playing the file. Change your HDMI settings as described above. Play the file again. Now when you pause, the player will indicate 4.4.4.....


----------



## uriulet

indieke2 said:


> The settings are of the projector. Never change picture settings in the zidoo itself. The hdmi setting you find in the Play settings, go down and all to the end on your right. It is stupid, but after every restart, toggle between 2.0 and 2.1.
> 
> Try also other hardware then your Zidoo, see how Dolby vision is. Many files on Netflix are on DV. Try to use internal player. Mine broke down, after power outfall, and DV is not working on it any more.
> 
> In your Zidoo settings, use right colour space, put output video to AUTO. You can also try to output your HDR in putting Zidoo manually to it. Contrast is mostly on 73 and brightness 57 - 58. I have no calibration tools to adjust it better, and it will depend, on what surface you project.
> 
> Another tip. In your Zidoo settings, you must put out your 4K colour space to 4.4.4. If you play then a HDR file, pause your zidoo. You get information on the left. Look at bottom. If your player still outputs 4.4.2, it means that the C2 is not recognized as a HDR capable panel. So put in settings 4.4.4. Play a HDR file, after running the C2. When you pause, you will see the 4.4.2 value. Now go to settings, after you stop playing the file. Change your HDMI settings as described above. Play the file again. Now when you pause, the player will indicate 4.4.4.....


Absolutely brilliant. I don't have any other player than the Zidoo (I don't have a 4k subscription for Netflix of Prime Video, unfortunately) so my only comparison tool is the projector itself. To be honest, the projector player has proven to be brilliant most of the time, with absolutely superb video quality. The only problems have been the sound stuttering every few seconds with UHD x265 videos (something fixable by changing the audio channel to a different one... except in those videos where there's only 1 channel!), and with Top Gun in HD x265 10bit being way too dark and with the image stuttering every few seconds. Those are the only reasons why I bought the Zidoo (well, and only to watch 1080p tv series on my TV, since the raspberry pi 4 seems to have decided to hang its boots lately with the image coming and going constantly), so I was pretty disappointed to see the initial outcome. But I'll definitely give it another try with all that tinkering you're so kindly mentioning above .
Thanks so much indieke2, glad to see people helping each other out this way.


----------



## Makabaka_

indieke2 said:


> Used it yesterday on my Vividstorm screen. I used Chrome tv and netflix. Saw Toy boy episode. WTF!
> 
> Never, ever in my life I saw picture quality like that. HDR is not the best on my older Zidoo Z9S, but much better then with the Fengmi C2 I ordered now the new model Z9X, so I will see what that give. The Z9X has a good reputation doing tone-mapping.
> 
> I am happy that I have decided for the XIAOMI C2. In SDR, not worth the upgrade. But the stunning Dolby vision image, is worth it. I have the impression that the rainbow effect is less on this one too, although a little bit present.
> 
> I have been called an incapabel, "zozo" (retarded) by the famous Gregory, who does the reviews of the projector. As the T1 the fengmi C2, is problematic in HDR if the tone -mapping is not done right from an external source. Just simply said, it not adjusted its curve to the HDR signal. I was one of the first to have it here in Asia. No problem here at all. If you have a lesser source, you have to adapt a bit brightness. But then no grey out, or lack of brightness. Note, with a dedicated player like the Panasonic, or MadvR, it was still possible to get a decent picture. Internal player, was really a problem, as wel as my Chrome tv, who knows is wonderful with this XIAOMI.
> 
> Will see what the newer Zidoo does, but now I am delighted. I also not regret not to have bought the T1, as 3 laser could give more problems too in time, and I am happy, with the natural colors of the C2.


My husband is also considering buying a vividstorm screen. How do you feel about their quality? I have seen their videos on many social platforms. That looks fantastic. We are very excited. Especially the screen that rises from the floor.


----------



## indieke2

Makabaka_ said:


> My husband is also considering buying a vividstorm screen. How do you feel about their quality? I have seen their videos on many social platforms. That looks fantastic. We are very excited. Especially the screen that rises from the floor.


Mixed feelings about vividstorm. The image is good. But I not like the screen is not really tension so well. Also I have insects here, and when one gets into the screen, it gets a stain. If you try to get the stain out, you only make it worse. I get also at the bottom some lines. They are not visible when projecting though, although I found it very soon, on a not year old screen....


----------



## IsabellaWilson

Mallimacijm said:


> Hey, if i buy it from China does it have any import tax when coming in to US?


If ordering from China, there will be some tariffs. But you can ask them where they ship from before buying, and I've asked about it before. Their staff will also offer some help.


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello
I have several videos that used to display the Dolby Vision logo during the first few seconds, when the movie started. This logo display confirmed that all of the setup was indeed correct and dolby vision was being displayed.

For reasons I do not understand , I play the exact same movies , and I no longer see the dolby vision logo in the lower right of the movie at the start.

I am using a newer Nvidia Shield, connected to the Projector, and I have confirmed that the display option on the shield says that dolby vision/HDR is selected and active.

My question is.. do others see the brief display of Dolby vision logo , and Dolby Atmos logo at the lower right of the screen , when a movie that has those attributes begins?

I have a splitter attached, and am wondering if that device has "gone bad" , or if I have some other setup problem.

If others see the display of the Dolby Vision logo, and I no longer see it, then I assume that the Dolby Vision is no longer working, and need to troubleshoot.

Thanks for a reply CPU


----------



## jakechoy

*What content are you playing? I have DV always coming up for Netflix, Disney and HBO. Using Nvidia shield too.

atmos only on my soundbar display as I don't use the projectors audio.*


----------



## indieke2

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> I have several videos that used to display the Dolby Vision logo during the first few seconds, when the movie started. This logo display confirmed that all of the setup was indeed correct and dolby vision was being displayed.
> 
> For reasons I do not understand , I play the exact same movies , and I no longer see the dolby vision logo in the lower right of the movie at the start.
> 
> I am using a newer Nvidia Shield, connected to the Projector, and I have confirmed that the display option on the shield says that dolby vision/HDR is selected and active.
> 
> My question is.. do others see the brief display of Dolby vision logo , and Dolby Atmos logo at the lower right of the screen , when a movie that has those attributes begins?
> 
> I have a splitter attached, and am wondering if that device has "gone bad" , or if I have some other setup problem.
> 
> If others see the display of the Dolby Vision logo, and I no longer see it, then I assume that the Dolby Vision is no longer working, and need to troubleshoot.
> 
> Thanks for a reply CPU


I not have it on direct play from hard disc. Now for your problem go i the settings, and every time after starting the projector, switch from hdmi 2.0 to 2.1 and visa versa. I am sure your DV pops up. Now, before doing this, check another things on dv. If you are playing a dv file or a program on netflix, and you see the image settings, then it is not enabled. Then you do the above manipulation, start your program again, and it should be ok.

I not understand that XIaomi not do something about these bugs. Soon the projector is a year on the market and they do nothing about this problem, or others.

Time for an upgrade! There is still other hardware then the For movie......


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> *What content are you playing? I have DV always coming up for Netflix, Disney and HBO. Using Nvidia shield too.
> 
> atmos only on my soundbar display as I don't use the projectors audio.*


Hello
I am playing content that I download from News groups. I don't think I am supposed to discuss that on this forum. So I will leave it at that.


----------



## cpumechanic

indieke2 said:


> I not have it on direct play from hard disc. Now for your problem go i the settings, and every time after starting the projector, switch from hdmi 2.0 to 2.1 and visa versa. I am sure your DV pops up. Now, before doing this, check another things on dv. If you are playing a dv file or a program on netflix, and you see the image settings, then it is not enabled. Then you do the above manipulation, start your program again, and it should be ok.
> 
> I not understand that XIaomi not do something about these bugs. Soon the projector is a year on the market and they do nothing about this problem, or others.
> 
> Time for an upgrade! There is still other hardware then the For movie......


Thank you for the suggestion.. I will try the toggle of the HDMI and see if that makes any difference.

I don't understand this comment from your post.
=====================================================
If you are playing a dv file or a program on netflix, and you see the image settings, then it is not enabled. 
======================================================

Did you mean to say this? (My changes in bold)
================================================================
If you are playing a dv file or a program on netflix, and you *DO* *NOT* see the image settings, *WHEN THE MOVIE FIRST STARTS* then it is not enabled.
===========================================================
Please clarify and thank you again for the suggestion on how to fix.
CPU


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello

I just spent about 60 minutes troubleshooting my issue with Dolby Vision.
Here is what I learned

Equipment Tested Xiamoi Laser Cinema 2, and 2019 Nvidia Shield (not Pro)

1.0 If the file/disk you are playing supports Dolby Vision, and Dolby Atmos, when the file first begins to play there will be a brief display in the lower right of the screen that shows the two logos. This was working, but stopped for reasons I don't fully understand. (See example image attached, confirming Dolby Vision is active for this file)

2.0 When you connect your Nvidia Shield to the projector, go to settings (three stripes at upper right on the remote) then device settings, then Display and Sound. You should be automatically on the Dolby Vision option , if you only see 1080 options you need to investigate, as unless the Shield and the projector are talking, you won't get Dolby Vision.

3.0 I had a splitter and a long cable between my Amp, and the projector. The Shield was plugged into the splitter, and the Shield said Dolby Vision was active. This worked correctly for several weeks, then something happened and I stopped seeing the logos , at the beginning of movies I tried to play. I messed with the settings on the HDMI splitter, and nothing I tried fixed the problem. I then tried just omitting the splitter, connected the Shield directly to the long cable that goes over to the projector, and the Shield with this long cable was now stuck on 1080 settings, and I could not make any changes.

I believe that the splitter was "tricking" the Shield and the Splitter DOES accept and allow Dolby vision 4k inputs, but the output from the splitter was just 1080.

3.0 As my final investigation , I moved the Shield to the projector, and connected it directly to the projector and rebooted both devices. When I looked at the Shield "Display and Sound" it was now defaulted to Dolby Vision, and this was new. When I played a file with Dolby VIsion I now started seeing the logos in the lower right for the first few seconds, and all was well.

I think my current plan is to leave it set up in this way, and send the sound from the projector via the optical out to my amp, and run like that for some time.

4.0 I also spent 30 minutes trying to locate the "play" option on the projector, to toggle the HDMI settings from 2.1 to 2.0 as suggested. It was very frustrating, because no matter what button the projector remote I pressed, or pressed and held down, I could never get the menu with the "play" option to appear.

Solution is to get the "play menu" and then toggle the HDMI settings is as follows:

1.0 Turn on the projector, then select the correct HDMI port for the Shield.
2.0 Once you see the display for the shield screen, you press the three stripes menu on the projector remote and the play menu option appears at the top of the projector screen.

If you are connected to the remote device via HDMI and NOT displaying the remote device (Still on the screen with all the Chinese movies for purchase) seeing you can press buttons on the projector remote until you are blue in the face, and the play menu never appears. 

It only appears if/when you are connected AND displaying a remote device via HDMI. Yes it's simple if you know it, but if you don't it will drive you nuts trying to get that "play" option to appear.



Hope this helps others who struggle with getting and confirming Dolby Vision operation, and how to access the "play" menu option, to toggle the HDMI settings if needed.

My original setting worked for several weeks, and I continued to see the Dolby Vision logo at the beginning of movies, so I don't believe that you need to toggle the HDMI setting after every power down, but time will tell, now that I have my system set up in a simpler manner.

My guess is that the long HDMI cable from the amplifier to the projector is "marginal" and the HDMI communication between the projector and the Shield was not good enough, so the Shield just started defaulting to 1080, and stayed that way until I attached it directly with the very short HDMI cable that is supplied with the shield.

I have also attached a couple of images for reference.

Thanks to all who have replied and tried to help me.. I have finally figured out my issue, and how to CONFIRM that the Dolby Vision, and Dolby Atmos is actually operational.

CPU


----------



## manuhard

Hi, I got a simple question : 
I intend to buy a 84 inches VIVIDSTORM PRO screen. Can I get 84 inches with this Xiaomi laser cinema 2 ?


----------



## indieke2

Yes it is right, the play options only appears when an internal device IS actual playing. 

What I meant, if in the settings, you still see the IMAGE PARAMETERS, when playing a Dolby Vision program/file, then something is WRONG. With DV, you cannot change these parameters and they should not be visible. If they are, even with the logo appearing at start, something is wrong. I always have to toggle the HDMI setting, BEFORE I start a program (only once after start of the projector!) 

Splitter. Shield. Splitter often gives problem in recognition of signals. The Shield has be reported to have some issues sometimes with Xiaomi products. But biggest problem is and I said it many times, that Xiaomi do not have any firmware updates to this date, that would solve some problems.

If someone know how to do a hard reset, not a factory one, welcome!


----------



## Tularius

indieke2 said:


> If someone know how to do a hard reset, not a factory one, welcome!


I tried this methode:

https://www.hardreset.info/devices/xiaomi/xiaomi-mi-smart-compact-projector/

It works up to the point where the android logo pops up, but unfortunately i have only the "no command" error without any menu to navigate in.


----------



## uriulet

Makabaka_ said:


> My husband is also considering buying a vividstorm screen. How do you feel about their quality? I have seen their videos on many social platforms. That looks fantastic. We are very excited. Especially the screen that rises from the floor.


An owner of a 120' floor rising Vividstorm screen here. I'll get to the point: BUY IT.
I'm no expert at all and people with a strict eye might find some flaws in it... but in my humble opinion, it's absolutely mesmerizing. The quality is out of this world. And also, not a small feat... it's a total showoff every time you have friends visiting your place!


----------



## jakechoy

manuhard said:


> Hi, I got a simple question :
> I intend to buy a 84 inches VIVIDSTORM PRO screen. Can I get 84 inches with this Xiaomi laser cinema 2 ?


yes - just place the project closer to the screen


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> I am playing content that I download from News groups. I don't think I am supposed to discuss that on this forum. So I will leave it at that.


I think its ur splitter. I bought the one from amazon recommended by @Brajesh for the T1 vs C2 head to head tests and it could pass thru Dolby Vision and 4K60Hz with no issues (NVDIDIA Shield HDMI split to both projectors)


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> I think its ur splitter. I bought the one from amazon recommended by @Brajesh for the T1 vs C2 head to head tests and it could pass thru Dolby Vision and 4K60Hz with no issues (NVDIDIA Shield HDMI split to both projectors)


Hello
Can you please share a link to the splitter you purchased that works?
As of now, my solution is a $14 50 foot long Toslink optical sound cord to connect the projector to my audio receiver.
I did some more experiments yesterday with the Shield hooked directly to the long HDMI cord buried in drywall, and that was not working. So.. Something has changed, in the HDMI cord, or the splitter that is creating the issue. For now.. I think I can just bury the long Toslink cable under the carpet and use the projector.

Thanks to Indieke2 for the other "image parameters" check idea.. I will take a look at that as well. Sounds like we should make a FAQ for this projector on how to ensure the media you are playing is actually DV, and how to check and ensure that it is.

KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) is always good advice, so Projector, short HDMI cord, Shield, and Sound to receiver via optical out is as simple as I can get and I am hoping the long optical cable doesn't introduce any new problem.

CPU


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> Can you please share a link to the splitter you purchased that works?
> As of now, my solution is a $14 50 foot long Toslink optical sound cord to connect the projector to my audio receiver.
> I did some more experiments yesterday with the Shield hooked directly to the long HDMI cord buried in drywall, and that was not working. So.. Something has changed, in the HDMI cord, or the splitter that is creating the issue. For now.. I think I can just bury the long Toslink cable under the carpet and use the projector.
> 
> Thanks to Indieke2 for the other "image parameters" check idea.. I will take a look at that as well. Sounds like we should make a FAQ for this projector on how to ensure the media you are playing is actually DV, and how to check and ensure that it is.
> 
> KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) is always good advice, so Projector, short HDMI cord, Shield, and Sound to receiver via optical out is as simple as I can get and I am hoping the long optical cable doesn't introduce any new problem.
> 
> CPU


Here you go. It pumped 4K60Hz DV to both XM C2 and T1 with no issues.









Amazon.com: OREI 4K 1x2 2.0 HDMI Splitter, 2 Ports with Full UltraHD 4:4:4 HDR, HDR10, Dolby Vision, HDCP 2.2, 4K at 60Hz, EDID Support : Electronics


Buy OREI 4K 1x2 2.0 HDMI Splitter, 2 Ports with Full UltraHD 4:4:4 HDR, HDR10, Dolby Vision, HDCP 2.2, 4K at 60Hz, EDID Support: Splitters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## tungdlsl88

jakechoy said:


> I suggest a complete hard reset of the projector.


 do you know how to hard reset from remote. My Xioami Laser Cinema 1400 full color 2022 , stuck on boot screen when i install 3rd launcher. so now it cant boot nomarly. .


----------



## manuhard

Hi everybody,

I just bought this Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2. I currently live in China.
I would have two questions:


Can I connect it to my NAS directly (via RJ45), in other words does it have the power and codec compatibility for 4K ATMOS or 5.1? The audio is handled by a DENON amplifier. Or do I have to go through my Zidoo box ?
Which screen would fit well that UST ? I noticed that French guy Gregory (https://www.mondoprojos.f) use a VIVIDSTORM S-PRO screen, which seems great, but pricy. Any other very good choices available on the market ?

Thanks in advance !

Manu


----------



## terryho666

manuhard said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just bought this Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2. I currently live in China.
> I would have two questions:
> 
> 
> Can I connect it to my NAS directly (via RJ45), in other words does it have the power and codec compatibility for 4K ATMOS or 5.1? The audio is handled by a DENON amplifier. Or do I have to go through my Zidoo box ?
> Which screen would fit well that UST ? I noticed that French guy Gregory (https://www.mondoprojos.f) use a VIVIDSTORM S-PRO screen, which seems great, but pricy. Any other very good choices available on the market ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> Manu


For the screen, I believe there is a lot of choice in TB which only cost from RMB 2000 to 5000. Some with free assembly services.


----------



## jakechoy

manuhard said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just bought this Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2. I currently live in China.
> I would have two questions:
> 
> 
> Can I connect it to my NAS directly (via RJ45), in other words does it have the power and codec compatibility for 4K ATMOS or 5.1? The audio is handled by a DENON amplifier. Or do I have to go through my Zidoo box ?
> Which screen would fit well that UST ? I noticed that French guy Gregory (https://www.mondoprojos.f) use a VIVIDSTORM S-PRO screen, which seems great, but pricy. Any other very good choices available on the market ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> Manu


I would recommend u you an external player such as Zidoo or NVIDIA Shield.


----------



## uriulet

jakechoy said:


> I would recommend u you an external player such as Zidoo or NVIDIA Shield.


Not so sure on the Ziddo, to be honest. I bought the Z10Pro a couple months ago, and the quality in 4k videos in the projector is way way worse than with the projector's player. 
It's fairly strange since the quality with 1080p videos is amazing on the TV, but not with 4k in the projector. I've been tinkering with the settings but to no avail.


----------



## jakechoy

uriulet said:


> Not so sure on the Ziddo, to be honest. I bought the Z10Pro a couple months ago, and the quality in 4k videos in the projector is way way worse than with the projector's player.
> It's fairly strange since the quality with 1080p videos is amazing on the TV, but not with 4k in the projector. I've been tinkering with the settings but to no avail.


Hmm...I use my Nvidia shield and the file playbacks are top notch


----------



## stokedcrf

This may be a really silly question, but is the Formovie T1 4K Laser the same as the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2?
Does the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 go under different brand names?

They sortof look similar to me but the Formovie is advertised as 2800 lumens where the Xiaomi advertises 2400?

Do they both have dolby vision? Thanks!


----------



## jakechoy

stokedcrf said:


> This may be a really silly question, but is the Formovie T1 4K Laser the same as the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2?
> Does the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 go under different brand names?
> 
> They sortof look similar to me but the Formovie is advertised as 2800 lumens where the Xiaomi advertises 2400?
> 
> Do they both have dolby vision? Thanks!


Nope. Different projector. T1 is tri-laser. Both have DV.


----------



## stokedcrf

Thank you! I was really confused about that, especially since shopping for projectors off of some of those Chinese sites make things even more confusing.
Is there a comparison out there between the 2, or other similar "budget" DV projectors?


----------



## S.Rakov

Hello.
I bought a Xiaomi 4K Cinema 2 projector (Product model XMJGYYO1FM)
When watching videos, ripples appear from time to time. Disappears after switching off or switching to sleep mode. Tell me what could be the problem?


----------



## manuhard

Hello everybody, 

I got a Dolby Vision question : Does this videoprojector supports CMv4.0 (Dolby Vision 4.0) or is it limited to CMv2.9 ?


----------



## Garage Battle

Just listed mine for sale in the classified section - excellent condition / happy to show vids of it working. Have a spectra 90" ALR screen to go with it if you're local.


----------



## indieke2

I not understand. This is a very very good projector. Ok the 3 laser Fengmi, got all the attention, as has it international version now.

As I can only be delighted of the PQ, I am very frustrated. Not any software updates of the issues mentioned before. Nothing is so annoying that the projector is seen as non DV or HDR or even 1080 P with external sources. Every time, changing the HDMI configuration. Before knowing watching material in wrong setting.

Is this the lost projector for Xiaomi? Bring it out and not care any more and leaving the buyers to themself? I not need the 3 lasers. Some test mention the detail is better on this one, and contrast and colors are fine to me.

Please Xiaomi, give us an firmware update that solves problems! The projector itself is a gem!


----------



## uriulet

indieke2 said:


> Please Xiaomi, give us an firmware update that solves problems! The projector itself is a gem!


100% agree with you mate. This is an absolute gem that would be perfection if they polish the myriad of small issues that the projector has had since the release date. Worst case scenario, we might have to wait until the release of a Laser Cinema 3 for Xiaomi to launch a new version of the firmware that we can benefit from... 
oh well, let's just arm ourselves with some (more) patience...


----------



## Makabaka_

jakechoy said:


> darn...so tempted to get the vividstorm screen now.
> 
> BTW - u should try the NVIDIA Shield Pro - the AI upscaling together with the projector's enhancements make regular HD look very very good.


Did you buy the VIVIDSTORM screen? I was also attracted by its picture quality. Absolutely great!


----------



## radoslawgorny1978

Hi all, I red all topic and all of you recommended to use external players. What is wrong with built-in apps? I wanted to use this projector as "daily tv player" via connected tv turner, but mosty as movie/show player from stream media. Netflix on the 1st place, also Amazon Prime, HBO and some sport streams. Is it really impossible to watch that content via built in apps? I have Onkyo ampli with Dolby Atmos and I don't imagine to lose this type of sound. I use Sony tv as daily and Benq projector for movies (in this case Xbox X is a source). I want to change them both for one unit. The independed one. Mayby the Fengmi is better option? What do you think?


----------



## jakechoy

The apps won't work properly in 4K if side loaded. Fengmi is the best choice if u want just a standalone unit. Not sure if Netflix works on it. 

That said, u can just connect Nvidia or Amazon Fire4K max or.apple.tv to ur amp and it sends the HDMI to the projector, keeping ur Atmos setup.


----------



## radoslawgorny1978

In that case I'll stay with Xbox, at least for the begining. When I watched some test video, the oryginal interface looks inoperatable for the European user. I need to make sure that Fengmi works better than C2. I wonder if three is a chance to change the OS from chinease to global by myself.


----------



## indieke2

Is there a way to write to Xiaomi projector department, to ask for firmware update, to correct the annoying bugs?


----------



## uriulet

indieke2 said:


> Is there a way to write to Xiaomi projector department, to ask for firmware update, to correct the annoying bugs?


Not really. I already asked the Alibaba wholesaler who sold it to me and who has direct access to them, and he was very honest in telling me that Xiaomi pretty much ignores them. 
I guess all we can do is waiting for Xiaomi to release a new projector coming with a new firmware that eventually will be installed in their previous generations, like our LC2. Not good enough, I know...


----------

